# Loro



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)




----------



## free (4 Settembre 2015)

questo tipo di foto fa sempre scena, anche gli sbarchi in mezzo ai turisti in vacanza
il fatto è secondo me che ci sono guerre in pratica ovunque, e sembriamo un po' l'orchestrina che suona sul Titanic, temo


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> questo tipo di foto fa sempre scena, anche gli sbarchi in mezzo ai turisti in vacanza
> il fatto è secondo me che ci sono guerre in pratica ovunque, e sembriamo un po' l'orchestrina che suona sul Titanic, temo


La sola cosa che temo davvero è la messa in pericolo dei diritti e della considerazione sociale delle donne. Di questo arretramento di diritti ho una paura assoluta, anche perché vedo profilarsi una sorta di alleanza trasversale tra le posizioni più retrive della cattolicità e quelle delle culture "altre".


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2015)

se la tua paura è quella, vai tranquilla.

siete fottute.   e non in senso buono.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se la tua paura è quella, vai tranquilla.
> 
> siete fottute.   e non in senso buono.


Occorre trovare dei mezzi di resistenza, altroché, prima che sia troppo tardi. E ancora non è troppo tardi.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2015)

intanto sarebbe carino un "scusate,non ci abbiamo capito fava di cosa stava succedendo".

mica per essere stronzi.   giusto per ribadire che ci sono cose che non devono essere tollerate neppure con la scusa del multiculturalismo.

ciò premesso, quella foto credo sia di Melilla.    l'enclave spagnola in Marocco.
Credo sarebbe interessante conoscere meglio anche come viene gestita quella porta all'Europa.

o approfondire la fusione tra principi del nazionalsocialismo ed interpretazione strettamente letterale legata alla scuola hanbalita, ovvero la versione della Sunna data dallo Stato Islamico.

provare anche a capire perchè pur essendo stata dichiarata takfir, cioè blasfema, abbia tutta questa fascinazione specialmente sui giovani.

oppure ricercare i motivi per cui negli anni '70 ancora le ragazze nelle città arabe giravano vestite all'occidentale senza soverchi problemi mentre nel 2004 Asra Noumani deve pubblicare la carta dei diritti della donna musulmana a letto.

più varie ed eventuali.   nel frattempo, chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.  guerra alla guerra ed invasione all'invasione


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

[FONT=&quot]I lavoratori gridano per avere il pane.  I commercianti gridano per avere i mercati. Il disoccupato ha fatto la fame. Ora  fa la fame chi lavora.  Le mani che erano ferme tornano a muoversi:  torniscono granate. Dunque attenti a scherzare col fuoco. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bertold Brecht

Non ho paura dei disperati che cercano una prospettiva per vivere, nemmeno dell IS 
Ho paura di quelle che potrebbero essere le reazioni di questo occidente che ora è sopito ed ignavo ma che si potrebbe improvvisamente svegliare sotto una minaccia e reagire, male.
[/FONT]


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto sarebbe carino un "scusate,non ci abbiamo capito fava di cosa stava succedendo".
> 
> mica per essere stronzi.   giusto per ribadire che ci sono cose che non devono essere tollerate neppure con la scusa del multiculturalismo.
> 
> ...


Sì, è Melilla.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Comunque sono state organizzate manifestazioni a Roma e Milano che sono pubblicizzate come da fare scalzi, ma penso che avranno tutti le  scarpe, per chiedere interventi umani.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che temo davvero è la messa in pericolo dei diritti e della considerazione sociale delle donne. Di questo arretramento di diritti ho una paura assoluta, anche perché vedo profilarsi una sorta di alleanza trasversale tra le posizioni più retrive della cattolicità e quelle delle culture "altre".


con questo Papa? non credo!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> con questo Papa? non credo!


Ma infatti, bisogna essere fiduciosi.
In fondo, ancora nessuna donna è diventata presidente della repubblica in Italia, in Pakistan invece sì.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti, bisogna essere fiduciosi.
> In fondo, ancora nessuna donna è diventata presidente della repubblica in Italia, in Pakistan invece sì.


ma non era primo ministro?


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che temo davvero è la messa in pericolo dei diritti e della considerazione sociale delle donne. Di questo arretramento di diritti ho una paura assoluta, anche perché vedo profilarsi una sorta di alleanza trasversale tra le posizioni più retrive della cattolicità e quelle delle culture "altre".


Io non credo esista un pericolo in tal senso. Donne col burka e donne in top e pantaloncini possono coesistere senza alcun tipo di problema, già avviene.


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> I lavoratori gridano per avere il pane.  I commercianti gridano per avere i mercati. Il disoccupato ha fatto la fame. Ora  fa la fame chi lavora.  Le mani che erano ferme tornano a muoversi:  torniscono granate. Dunque attenti a scherzare col fuoco.
> Bertold Brecht
> 
> Non ho paura dei disperati che cercano una prospettiva per vivere, nemmeno dell IS
> Ho paura di quelle che potrebbero essere le reazioni di questo occidente che ora è sopito ed ignavo ma che si potrebbe improvvisamente svegliare sotto una minaccia e reagire, male.


Il rischio concreto è che la necessità di prendere decisioni concrete e rapide porti ad una progressiva concentrazione del potere decisionale nelle mani di pochi. La burocrazia implicita nelle democrazie moderne, e in particolare in una Europa che non è mai d'accordo su nulla, rischia di creare la necessità di dare in mano tutto ad una persona.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non credo esista un pericolo in tal senso. Donne col burka e donne in top e pantaloncini possono coesistere senza alcun tipo di problema, già avviene.


Ma sì, hai ragione. Però stare attenti è sempre buona cosa. Soprattutto per quelle come me, libere nei costumi e non proprio allineate alle scelte di vita più apprezzate dai fanatici religiosi.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non era primo ministro?


Sì, era per indicare una "massima carica".


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non credo esista un pericolo in tal senso. Donne col burka e donne in top e pantaloncini possono coesistere senza alcun tipo di problema, già avviene.


solo perchè quelle col burqa ancora non fanno massa critica.


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo perchè quelle col burqa ancora non fanno massa critica.


l'altro giorno sul treno
(orario pendolari)
c'erano due donne che 
indossavano il burka 
il primo pensiero è stato
chissà quanto caldo stanno patendo
mancava l'aria, tanta gente
il secondo pensiero (cattivo) è stato
e se fossero due terroristi travestiti
(vedi treno spagna, metro a londra,
treno francia)...
non è mica bello pensare così


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo perchè quelle col burqa ancora non fanno massa critica.


Le caratteristiche tendenti all'estremismo di un comportamento non sono in grado di adattarsi rapidamente ai cambiamenti. Per tale ragioni sono perdenti e destinate ad estinguersi. Il burka è in via di estinzione. Certo potrebbe tornare di moda, ma come scelta delle donne. Del resto nascondere il proprio corpo non è meno sottomissivo rispetto al mostrarlo nel modo più provocante possibile. Non puoi obbligare nessuno a comportarsi come non vuole, tranne che in un regime. Certo si potrebbe obiettare che basta un certo metodo di educazione, ma lo stesso allora si potrebbe dire in qualunque società, compresa la nostra. 

Le culture differenti ci arricchiscono, ci permettono punti di vista alternativi.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'altro giorno sul treno
> (orario pendolari)
> c'erano due donne che
> indossavano il burka
> ...


non sarà bello ma è inevitabile.



Zod ha detto:


> Le caratteristiche tendenti all'estremismo di un comportamento non sono in grado di adattarsi rapidamente ai cambiamenti. Per tale ragioni sono perdenti e destinate ad estinguersi. Il burka è in via di estinzione. Certo potrebbe tornare di moda, ma come scelta delle donne. Del resto nascondere il proprio corpo non è meno sottomissivo rispetto al mostrarlo nel modo più provocante possibile. Non puoi obbligare nessuno a comportarsi come non vuole, tranne che in un regime. Certo si potrebbe obiettare che basta un certo metodo di educazione, ma lo stesso allora si potrebbe dire in qualunque società, compresa la nostra.
> 
> Le culture differenti ci arricchiscono, ci permettono punti di vista alternativi.


buonanotte Zod


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sarà bello ma è inevitabile.
> 
> 
> 
> buonanotte Zod


Altrettanto. E se non riesci a prendere sonno prova a contare i burka.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Le caratteristiche tendenti all'estremismo di un comportamento non sono in grado di adattarsi rapidamente ai cambiamenti. Per tale ragioni sono perdenti e destinate ad estinguersi. Il burka è in via di estinzione. Certo potrebbe tornare di moda, ma come scelta delle donne. Del resto nascondere il proprio corpo non è meno sottomissivo rispetto al mostrarlo nel modo più provocante possibile. Non puoi obbligare nessuno a comportarsi come non vuole, tranne che in un regime. Certo si potrebbe obiettare che basta un certo metodo di educazione, ma lo stesso allora si potrebbe dire in qualunque società, compresa la nostra.
> 
> Le culture differenti ci arricchiscono, ci permettono punti di vista alternativi.


quoto


----------



## Spot (5 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Le caratteristiche tendenti all'estremismo di un comportamento non sono in grado di adattarsi rapidamente ai cambiamenti. Per tale ragioni sono perdenti e destinate ad estinguersi. Il burka è in via di estinzione. Certo potrebbe tornare di moda, ma come scelta delle donne. Del resto nascondere il proprio corpo non è meno sottomissivo rispetto al mostrarlo nel modo più provocante possibile. Non puoi obbligare nessuno a comportarsi come non vuole, tranne che in un regime. Certo si potrebbe obiettare che basta un certo metodo di educazione, ma lo stesso allora si potrebbe dire in qualunque società, compresa la nostra.
> 
> Le culture differenti ci arricchiscono, ci permettono punti di vista alternativi.


Green! :up:
Ma in effetti non è quello il problema, continueremo a vestirci in pantaloncini per i secoli a venire.



Flavia ha detto:


> l'altro giorno sul treno
> (orario pendolari)
> c'erano due donne che
> indossavano il burka
> ...


Questo è il problema.
Se io sono in un luogo pubblico devo - per legge - andare in giro col volto scoperto: devo essere riconoscibile per motivi di sicurezza.
Solitamente si fanno due esempi in questo caso: il modello "assimilazionista" francese e quello multiculturale inglese, entrambi tendenzialmente fallimentari, che però hanno messo in evidenza quanto sia difficile gestire una comunità ricca di minoranze.


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2015)

non puoi gestire rapporti con chi nega il tuo diritto ad esistere.

molto semplice e banale.

e sì.  francesi ed inglesi hanno fallito.    e purtroppo continuano a non stare zitti.


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che temo davvero è la messa in pericolo dei diritti e della considerazione sociale delle donne. Di questo arretramento di diritti ho una paura assoluta, anche perché vedo profilarsi una sorta di alleanza trasversale tra le posizioni più retrive della cattolicità e quelle delle culture "altre".


hai letto ieri? il Papa ha dato un'energica scopata al concetto della donna tentatrice che spunta qua e là nella bibbia, ritenuto a suo dire OFFENSIVO


----------



## banshee (17 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Le caratteristiche tendenti all'estremismo di un comportamento non sono in grado di adattarsi rapidamente ai cambiamenti. Per tale ragioni sono perdenti e destinate ad estinguersi. *Il burka è in via di estinzione*. Certo potrebbe tornare di moda, ma come scelta delle donne. Del resto nascondere il proprio corpo non è meno sottomissivo rispetto al mostrarlo nel modo più provocante possibile. Non puoi obbligare nessuno a comportarsi come non vuole, tranne che in un regime. Certo si potrebbe obiettare che basta un certo metodo di educazione, ma lo stesso allora si potrebbe dire in qualunque società, compresa la nostra.
> 
> Le culture differenti ci arricchiscono, ci permettono punti di vista alternativi.


sei serio o è una provocazione? se sei serio, cosa intendi? il burqa vero e proprio o tutti i tipi di velo islamico?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai letto ieri? il Papa ha dato un'energica scopata al concetto della donna tentatrice che spunta qua e là nella bibbia, ritenuto a suo dire OFFENSIVO


Sì. Questo papa è proprio pestifero


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì. Questo papa è proprio pestifero


già, ogni giorno ne spara una nuova, è un grande Papa innovativo, la chiesa ne aveva bisogno (gli altri prelati, meno, immagino)


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> già, ogni giorno ne spara una nuova, è un grande Papa innovativo, la chiesa ne aveva bisogno (gli altri prelati, meno, immagino)


Si per certe cose sono d'accordo, almeno da il buon esempio, ma per altre mi pare eccessivo. Insomma Gesù disse: "andate e predicate il mio Vangelo" e non "andate e fate quel cazzo che vi pare".


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sei serio o è una provocazione? se sei serio, cosa intendi? il burqa vero e proprio o tutti i tipi di velo islamico?


Intendo tutti i tipi di abbigliamento che una donna può sentirsi costretta a indossare.


----------



## andrea53 (17 Settembre 2015)

*No no, non è bello.*



Flavia ha detto:


> l'altro giorno sul treno
> (orario pendolari)
> c'erano due donne che
> indossavano il burka
> ...


Ma capita anche a me. Torno ora dalla Francia e mi par di averne viste troppe...  E poi mi fa girare i c. vedere i loro  uomini che le accompagnano, sistematicamente (perché non possono andar sole), sbracati in canottiera e pantaloncini. Faceva un gran caldo... Tutti i monoteismi sono sessuofobi e hanno una tremenda paura delle donne. Questa versione dell’Islam poi li supera tutti, di almeno un paio di giri. Chi tra voi signore vorrebbe domani svegliarsi e trovarsi cittadina a Riyad, Teheran o Islamabad? Ha ragione Perplesso, fino agli anni Settanta i costumi, in larga parte del mondo islamico, non erano questi. Ma che czz è successo? Io sono d’accordo, il colonialismo, l’imperialismo, tutte le colpe dell’Occidente. Ma c’è qualcosa d’insopportabile che monta, di assolutamente incompatibile col nostro mondo, pieno di difetti ma alla fine tollerante. Una tolleranza che ogni giorno rischia di venire meno.


----------



## andrea53 (17 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sei serio o è una provocazione? se sei serio, cosa intendi? il burqa vero e proprio o tutti i tipi di velo islamico?


Hijab, Niqab, Chador e Burqa. Questa è la progressione. Il velo che copre i capelli, quello che copre i capelli e scende lungo il corpo, nascondendo ogni forma della temutissima femminilità, quello che copre il volto e il corpo, lasciando scoperti solo gli occhi, fino al tripudio del burka che trasforma una donna in una specie di incrocio tra una cassetta postale e una cabina del telefono.


----------



## andrea53 (17 Settembre 2015)

*Anche in India.*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti, bisogna essere fiduciosi.
> In fondo, ancora nessuna donna è diventata presidente della repubblica in Italia, in Pakistan invece sì.


Ma l’hanno fatta secca. E non ti sto a dire cos’hanno inventato per non far eleggere la Sonia Gandhi.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Settembre 2015)

sì, andrea, c'è un arretramento spaventoso nei costumi e quindi nella civiltà di certi popoli, credo favorita dal fatto che abbiamo distolto lo sguardo, che abbiamo smesso di fare politica internazionale sul serio e non con le guerre peresportare la democrazia. Sarò eccessiva, ma il crollo dell'URSS per me è stato l'inizio della rovina...


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2015)

il crollo dell'URSS è stata un'occasione sprecata.

la scarsa o nulla conoscenza reale di cosa sia l'Islam e le sue scuole di diritto ha fatto il resto.


----------



## Zod (17 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Hijab, Niqab, Chador e Burqa. Questa è la progressione. Il velo che copre i capelli, quello che copre i capelli e scende lungo il corpo, nascondendo ogni forma della temutissima femminilità, quello che copre il volto e il corpo, lasciando scoperti solo gli occhi, fino al tripudio del burka che trasforma una donna in una specie di incrocio tra una cassetta postale e una cabina del telefono.


L'idea di base è che una donna deve essere valutata per il suo intelletto e non per il suo corpo. Se una è costretta a vestirsi in un certo modo allora si può parlare di sottomissione della donna, ma se è essa stessa a sceglierlo, penso ne abbia il diritto.


----------



## Zod (18 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> sì, andrea, c'è un arretramento spaventoso nei costumi e quindi nella civiltà di certi popoli, credo favorita dal fatto che abbiamo distolto lo sguardo, che abbiamo smesso di fare politica internazionale sul serio e non con le guerre peresportare la democrazia. Sarò eccessiva, ma il crollo dell'URSS per me è stato l'inizio della rovina...


È una valutazione di parte. Arretramento spaventoso nei costumi potrebbe anche essere l'uso di un tacco esagerato che spezza le schiene delle donne, o ragazzine di tredici anni con minigonne ascellari, o ancora ragazze che usano push up o reggiseni imbottiti.

Edit:  per non parlare di docce solari, creme antirughe e chirurgia plastica per ingrandirsi il seno o rimodellarsi il sedere, o sbiancarsi l'ano, etc


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco qua.*

Ai tempi dell’URSS le donne andavano a scuola, frequentavano le università (che oggi praticamente non esistono più, nemmeno per gli uomini). Oggi sono recluse fino alla menopausa. Tanto per parlare di sessuofobia e di terrore stabilito dagli uomini attraverso il potere religioso.
http://www.poliziaedemocrazia.it/live/index.php?domain=archivio&action=articolo&idArticolo=1135
E non dobbiamo preoccuparci solo del mondo islamico.
Nel settembre del 1989 mi trovai (per puro caso) in treno, tra Karlsruhe e Amsterdam. Viaggiando in quella che si chiamava allora Germania Occidentale, mi trovai a incrociare i convogli che - attraverso il varco aperto dall’Ungheria - portavano all'Ovest i cittadini dell’Europa Orientale (tedeschi dell’Est, cecoslovacchi, ungheresi, polacchi). Io me li ricordo, affacciati ai finestrini, ad allungare le mani sui pasti caldi, la biancheria pulita che la Croce Rossa tedesca e le organizzazioni umanitarie avevano approntato nelle stazioni. A Bonn, a Colonia... Furono tutti accolti. Eppure non scappavano dalle guerre, erano in cerca di una Società più libera e - soprattutto - più ricca. Oggi si chiamerebbero migranti “economici”, quelli che - in questa crisi immane - sarebbero legittimamente da respingere. Non scappavano da guerre e persecuzioni, dalle crocifissioni e dai tagliagole. E guardate un po’, in questo enorme casino che ci sta sfilando davanti agli occhi, cosa sono diventati i cechi, gli ungheresi, gli slovacchi. Così str@nzi da farci arrivare a rimpiangere la vecchia (cara?) Unione Sovietica...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

Se non capiamo, come mondo occidentale e come individui, che contrapporsi accentua le differenze a fa sbiadire le somiglianze non possiamo che aspettarci scontri.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ai tempi dell’URSS le donne andavano a scuola, frequentavano le università (che oggi praticamente non esistono più, nemmeno per gli uomini). Oggi sono recluse fino alla menopausa. Tanto per parlare di sessuofobia e di terrore stabilito dagli uomini attraverso il potere religioso.
> http://www.poliziaedemocrazia.it/live/index.php?domain=archivio&action=articolo&idArticolo=1135
> E non dobbiamo preoccuparci solo del mondo islamico.
> Nel settembre del 1989 mi trovai (per puro caso) in treno, tra Karlsruhe e Amsterdam. Viaggiando in quella che si chiamava allora Germania Occidentale, mi trovai a incrociare i convogli che - attraverso il varco aperto dall’Ungheria - portavano all'Ovest i cittadini dell’Europa Orientale (tedeschi dell’Est, cecoslovacchi, ungheresi, polacchi). Io me li ricordo, affacciati ai finestrini, ad allungare le mani sui pasti caldi, la biancheria pulita che la Croce Rossa tedesca e le organizzazioni umanitarie avevano approntato nelle stazioni. A Bonn, a Colonia... Furono tutti accolti. Eppure non scappavano dalle guerre, erano in cerca di una Società più libera e - soprattutto - più ricca. Oggi si chiamerebbero migranti “economici”, quelli che - in questa crisi immane - sarebbero legittimamente da respingere. Non scappavano da guerre e persecuzioni, dalle crocifissioni e dai tagliagole. E guardate un po’, in questo enorme casino che ci sta sfilando davanti agli occhi, cosa sono diventati i cechi, gli ungheresi, gli slovacchi. Così str@nzi da farci arrivare a rimpiangere la vecchia (cara?) Unione Sovietica...


Polacchi, Boemi, Slovacchi, Ungheresi non sono musulmani    questo fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'idea di base è che una donna deve essere valutata per il suo intelletto e non per il suo corpo. Se una è costretta a vestirsi in un certo modo allora si può parlare di sottomissione della donna, ma se è essa stessa a sceglierlo, penso ne abbia il diritto.


Non sono tanto d’accordo. Se una donna arriva a scegliere “liberamente” di coprirsi in pubblico, lo fa perché la sovra-struttura “culturale" religiosa le impone la convinzione che in qualche modo il suo corpo è origine di scandalo o vergogna e che può essere esibito solamente di fronte ai maschi di casa. i quali, ovviamente, sono i suoi padroni. Nelle società islamiche integraliste la poligamia è una regola. Quindi le donne sono relegate in casa, non possono studiare né lavorare, possono uscire solo se coperte e la loro funzione è solo quella riproduttiva, procreare in favore del maschio-padrone. Sceglie liberamente cosa? 
Ripeto la domanda: aspetto una delle tante donne che scrivono su questo forum che mi venga a dire: domani voglio svegliarmi cittadina di Kabul, Riyad, Teheran. 
In Marocco, per esempio, dove i costumi sono più liberi e la legge coranica non è prevalente, sono liberi gli altri culti religiosi. Ma è reato l’ateismo (per cui lì io starei in galera). E’ qui la difficoltà... Noi abbiamo fatto la Rivoluzione Francese, quella Industriale, quella d’Ottobre. Il medioevo lo abbiamo seppellito, non in un colpo solo, per gradi. Ci sono voluti secoli ma lo abbiamo seppellito da tempo...


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

*Già*



perplesso ha detto:


> Polacchi, Boemi, Slovacchi, Ungheresi non sono musulmani    questo fa tutta la differenza del mondo.



ma che si comportino in questo modo, dimenticando il loro stesso passato recente, fa riflettere. siamo di fronte al multiculturalismo dell’intolleranza...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d’accordo. Se una donna arriva a scegliere “liberamente” di coprirsi in pubblico, lo fa perché la sovra-struttura “culturale" religiosa le impone la convinzione che in qualche modo il suo corpo è origine di scandalo o vergogna e che può essere esibito solamente di fronte ai maschi di casa. i quali, ovviamente, sono i suoi padroni. Nelle società islamiche integraliste la poligamia è una regola. Quindi le donne sono relegate in casa, non possono studiare né lavorare, possono uscire solo se coperte e la loro funzione è solo quella riproduttiva, procreare in favore del maschio-padrone. Sceglie liberamente cosa?
> Ripeto la domanda: aspetto una delle tante donne che scrivono su questo forum che mi venga a dire: domani voglio svegliarmi cittadina di Kabul, Riyad, Teheran.
> In Marocco, per esempio, dove i costumi sono più liberi e la legge coranica non è prevalente, sono liberi gli altri culti religiosi. Ma è reato l’ateismo (per cui lì io starei in galera). E’ qui la difficoltà... Noi abbiamo fatto la Rivoluzione Francese, quella Industriale, quella d’Ottobre. Il medioevo lo abbiamo seppellito, non in un colpo solo, per gradi. Ci sono voluti secoli ma lo abbiamo seppellito da tempo...


E quale sovrastruttura porta tante donne ad abbigliarsi in un certo modo, accettare di essere amanti senza alcun riconoscimento reale, o ad altri comportamenti per compiacere gli uomini?
Il problema è la contrapposizione considerando il nostro percorso storico quello giusto e unico possibile.
Se paragoniamo altre culture al medioevo nostro stiamo collocandole nel nostro percorso e le valutiamo arretrate di secoli in attesa che arrivino al nostro traguardo.
Compiamo lo stesso errore che compiono coloro che individualmente ci dicono che loro quella cosa lì la pensavano trent'anni fa e che anche noi la penseremo come loro tra trent'anni.
Oltretutto è considerare la storia in modo lineare dal peggio al meglio cosa che darebbe i brividi a qualunque storico.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quale sovrastruttura porta tante donne ad abbigliarsi in un certo modo, accettare di essere amanti senza alcun riconoscimento reale, o ad altri comportamenti per compiacere gli uomini?
> Il problema è la contrapposizione considerando il nostro percorso storico quello giusto e unico possibile.
> Se paragoniamo altre culture al medioevo nostro stiamo collocandole nel nostro percorso e le valutiamo arretrate di secoli in attesa che arrivino al nostro traguardo.
> Compiamo lo stesso errore che compiono coloro che individualmente ci dicono che loro quella cosa lì la pensavano trent'anni fa e che anche noi la penseremo come loro tra trent'anni.
> Oltretutto è considerare la storia in modo lineare dal peggio al meglio cosa che darebbe i brividi a qualunque storico.


Io continuo a pensare che le nostre società, con tutti i loro difetti, abbiano alla fine superato pregiudizi e discriminazioni che sono esclusiva regola di altre. Poi questo non le rende perfette, le rende migliori. E aspettiamo a vedere se qualche rivoluzione civile spazzerà via gli integralismi, islamici e non. Se avverrà e se avverrà in maniera lineare o no, non è dato di sapere. La Storia non si sviluppa in modo lineare, ma insomma... I pregiudizi e le convenzioni dell'Italia del primo Novecento o del dopoguerra sono stati superati gradualmente. E  un decennio dopo l'altro sono  arrivati  diritti civili e leggi che regolano divorzio e aborto. E almeno un po' più di rispetto per l'omosessualità... negli anni Cinquanta c'era ancora la Buoncostume che faceva le retate. Anche questa è una progressione, anche se non perfettamente lineare. In ogni caso, per il momento mi accontento del concetto dello Stato Laico, anche se l'Italia non ne è certamente  l'esempio perfetto. Capisco che questo non risolve la sottomissione o la discriminazione femminile, che da noi emerge in famiglia e sul lavoro. Ma c'è una differenza netta tra vivere a Milano o a Islamabad. Specialmente per una donna...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

E poi lo stesso titolo del thread me ne ha tenuta lontano per un po'. Il "loro" presuppone un  "noi".
Ma quale noi?
Io sono noi insieme a chi? A proposito di cosa?
La democrazia?
Quale, se è in continua diminuzione il numero dei votanti e milioni di abitanti in Europa non ne hanno il diritto perché considerati non degni di essere cittadini?
La libertà? Potremmo anche discuterne. La libertà di abortire, che ho voluto e difenderò, è libertà della donna o è deresponsabilizzazione di uomini e donne rispetto alla responsabilità del fare sesso?
Io non mi sento per nulla libera se devo abortire, ma se l'uomo che ha rapporti con me si fa carico di prevenirla una gravidanza.
Quale libertà ha la donna se il femminicidio è così praticato e se le violenze di coppia tanto diffuse?
Noi chi? Loro chi?


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Hijab, Niqab, Chador e Burqa. Questa è la progressione. Il velo che copre i capelli, quello che copre i capelli e scende lungo il corpo, nascondendo ogni forma della temutissima femminilità, quello che copre il volto e il corpo, lasciando scoperti solo gli occhi, fino al tripudio del burka che trasforma una donna in una specie di incrocio tra una cassetta postale e una cabina del telefono.


Lo chador viene prima del niqab, perché copre tutto il corpo tranne il volto, mentre il niqab lascia scoperti solo gli occhi... 
Conosco le varie distinzioni ed ho fatto questa domanda perché sono appena tornata dall'Asia, ho visitato un paese musulmano in cui la religione islamica è religione di stato e...beh donne "libere" di indossare ciò che più aggrada loro proprio no


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2015)

L'ultima volta che ero all'Idroscalo c'erano alcune donne in topless e al loro fianco una signora velata col bambino: non ho rilevato particolare imbarazzo da parte di nessuno di loro.
Se non vi è contrapposizione non vi è problema. Se l'idea di una parte vuole prevaricare su quella dell'altra, non può che finir male.
Quando mia figlia era piccola ero amico di una mamma tunisina. Persona molto intelligente, direi anche affascinante, colta. Portava il velo ma quel capo di abbigliamento ero scomparso ai miei occhi (ovvero non lo vedevo più) dopo che c'eravamo messi a parlare. Mi capita anche sulle spiagge nudiste, dove la nudità altrui non la vedo, ma scorgo la persona.
Non amo lo scandalo nostro di fronte a chi si veste in maniera diversa, né l'obbligo imposto di vestirsi (o spogliarsi).
Dovremmo essere tutti liberi di scegliere.
Il velo è un capo d'abbigliamento di un pudore estremo, secondo i nostri parametri. Ma sono i nostri.
Il problema sorge quando esso è imposto a chi deve portarlo.
I costumi di alcuni paesi islamici sono cambiati negli ultimi anni. Pensiamo all'Iran dello scià, e a quello successivo degli Ayatollah. E' come se in Italia dopo Mussolini si fosse passati sotto lo Stato Pontificio.
Quello che mi infastidisce è riferirsi sempre a un loro, come se ci si trovasse di fronte a una massa compatta e omogenea di persone.
Come dire che in Italia siano tutti cristiani praticanti. Non esiste un loro: vi sono persone diverse, con idee diverse, ambizioni differenti, e non è detto comunque che il nostro stile occidentale, il nostro concetto di famiglia sia l'unico accettabile. Mi sembra che non vi siano posizione univoche neppure da noi sul tema.
C'è un bel film che racconta molto, ed è nato da un fumetto: Persepolis https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persepolis_(film). Per chi non l'ha visto, è un'ottimo modo per farsi un'idea e cominciare a pensare senza contrapporre aprioristicamente.


PS Il loro è già un noi. Mia figlia essendo stata esonerata da religione, trascorre l'ora alternativa con altri atei e i musulmani della classe, che sono suoi amici.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Si per certe cose sono d'accordo, almeno da il buon esempio, ma per altre mi pare eccessivo. Insomma Gesù disse: "andate e predicate il mio Vangelo" e non "andate e fate quel cazzo che vi pare".


ma non dice di andare e fare quel cazzo che ci pare...piuttosto secondo me ha una grande e rara capacità di comunicare con la gente, sia a fatti che a parole, che lo rende amatissimo anche da molti non credenti


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d’accordo. Se una donna arriva a scegliere “liberamente” di coprirsi in pubblico, lo fa perché la sovra-struttura “culturale" religiosa le impone la convinzione che in qualche modo il suo corpo è origine di scandalo o vergogna e che può essere esibito solamente di fronte ai maschi di casa. i quali, ovviamente, sono i suoi padroni. Nelle società islamiche integraliste la poligamia è una regola. Quindi le donne sono relegate in casa, non possono studiare né lavorare, possono uscire solo se coperte e la loro funzione è solo quella riproduttiva, procreare in favore del maschio-padrone. Sceglie liberamente cosa?
> Ripeto la domanda: aspetto una delle tante donne che scrivono su questo forum che mi venga a dire: domani voglio svegliarmi cittadina di Kabul, Riyad, Teheran.
> In Marocco, per esempio, dove i costumi sono più liberi e la legge coranica non è prevalente, sono liberi gli altri culti religiosi. Ma è reato l’ateismo (per cui lì io starei in galera). E’ qui la difficoltà... Noi abbiamo fatto la Rivoluzione Francese, quella Industriale, quella d’Ottobre. Il medioevo lo abbiamo seppellito, non in un colpo solo, per gradi. Ci sono voluti secoli ma lo abbiamo seppellito da tempo...


quoto
in spiaggia è arrivata una coppia con bambini, lui e i bambini si sono messi in costume, lei si è tolta un lungo gilet ed è rimasta con una maglia a maniche lunghe, lunga fin sotto il ginocchio, e dei pantaloni, e il velo, e così abbigliata ha fatto il bagno, poi si è stesa sulla sabbia vestita, col risultato che mezza spiaggia osservava incuriosita (tra l'altro c'erano nuvole che correvano in cielo, non faceva nemmeno caldo)
questo modo di fare è secondo me sia contrario all'istinto che al buon senso, poichè credo che chiunque, se un qualsiasi familiare o amico si bagnasse tutti i vestiti, si prodigherebbe per rendergli meno spiacevole la permanenza in spiaggia: il fatto che invece per un marito fosse normale che la moglie rimanesse con i vestiti bagnati appiccicati addosso è stato percepito come una totale mancanza di considerazione per la situazione in cui si trovava il coniuge, cosa molto grave perchè indice di ben altre brutture


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

*Non penso proprio*

che esista un noi e un loro. Ma che ci siano Paesi in cui non vorrei assolutamente vivere (e non parlo di motivazioni economiche). E’ vero e innegabile, l’uxoricidio, il femminicidio sono una nostra piaga. Ma sono reati. Da qualche parte le “adultere” finiscono ammazzate a colpi di pietra, e questo avviene in pubblico, un pubblico che partecipa e approva, nel pieno rispetto della legge. Per quanto attiene al velo, niente da obbiettare. Ma se sia una “libera scelta” o un condizionamento culturale è un dilemma che mi fa propendere per la seconda ipotesi. Poi qui si parla di due cose diverse e distinte. Se la tolleranza e il reciproco rispetto sono la regola, allora veli e nudità convivono di certo pacificamente. Inoltre: una cosa è il velo, ma se una donna si copre completamente il viso, diventa difficile parlarci. Viene da pensare che quella cortina in cui si avvolge serva proprio a non intrattenere o a impedirle ogni genere di rapporto con chiunque le sia estraneo. Se qualcuno si fa crescere la barba, sale su un treno o su un aereo e si fa esplodere tra decine e centinaia di innocenti, avendo come prospettiva le settantadue vergini in attesa nel cielo (che ridiventano vergini dopo ogni rapporto, e sull’importanza data a questo aspetto ci rifletterei un po’), la faccenda assume dei connotati diversi. Che poi le “nostre” società occidentali, secolarizzate e laiche, siano tutt’altro che immuni dalla violenza è un dato che non si può negare. Solo che magari noi la esercitiamo per il potere e per i soldi, che sono due cose concrete, e non per un dio che non si vede. Non è meglio, è diverso... Io comunque sono un adoratore di Harvey il Coniglio.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

*Non posso darti il verde*



free ha detto:


> quoto
> in spiaggia è arrivata una coppia con bambini, lui e i bambini si sono messi in costume, lei si è tolta un lungo gilet ed è rimasta con una maglia a maniche lunghe, lunga fin sotto il ginocchio, e dei pantaloni, e il velo, e così abbigliata ha fatto il bagno, poi si è stesa sulla sabbia vestita, col risultato che mezza spiaggia osservava incuriosita (tra l'altro c'erano nuvole che correvano in cielo, non faceva nemmeno caldo)
> questo modo di fare è secondo me sia contrario all'istinto che al buon senso, poichè credo che chiunque, se un qualsiasi familiare o amico si bagnasse tutti i vestiti, si prodigherebbe per rendergli meno spiacevole la permanenza in spiaggia: il fatto che invece per un marito fosse normale che la moglie rimanesse con i vestiti bagnati appiccicati addosso è stato percepito come una totale mancanza di considerazione per la situazione in cui si trovava il coniuge, cosa molto grave perchè indice di ben altre brutture



e allora te lo scrivo qui: verde.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> che esista un noi e un loro. Ma che ci siano Paesi in cui non vorrei assolutamente vivere (e non parlo di motivazioni economiche). E’ vero e innegabile, l’uxoricidio, il femminicidio sono una nostra piaga. Ma sono reati. Da qualche parte le “adultere” finiscono ammazzate a colpi di pietra, e questo avviene in pubblico, un pubblico che partecipa e approva, nel pieno rispetto della legge. Per quanto attiene al velo, niente da obbiettare. Ma se sia una “libera scelta” o un condizionamento culturale è un dilemma che mi fa propendere per la seconda ipotesi. Poi qui si parla di due cose diverse e distinte. Se la tolleranza e il reciproco rispetto sono la regola, allora veli e nudità convivono di certo pacificamente. Inoltre: una cosa è il velo, ma se una donna si copre completamente il viso, diventa difficile parlarci. Viene da pensare che quella cortina in cui si avvolge serva proprio a non intrattenere o a impedirle ogni genere di rapporto con chiunque le sia estraneo. Se qualcuno si fa crescere la barba, sale su un treno o su un aereo e si fa esplodere tra decine e centinaia di innocenti, avendo come prospettiva le settantadue vergini in attesa nel cielo (che ridiventano vergini dopo ogni rapporto, e sull’importanza data a questo aspetto ci rifletterei un po’), la faccenda assume dei connotati diversi. Che poi le “nostre” società occidentali, secolarizzate e laiche, siano tutt’altro che immuni dalla violenza è un dato che non si può negare. Solo che magari noi la esercitiamo per il potere e per i soldi, che sono due cose concrete, e non per un dio che non si vede. Non è meglio, è diverso... Io comunque sono un adoratore di Harvey il Coniglio.


ari-quoto
per es. i tuareg si coprono tutti quanti, uomini compresi, per ragioni climatiche
comunque ultimamente mi domando come mai uomini giovani e forti abbandonino il proprio paese e tutte le proprie cose invece di provare a combattere o ad organizzare una resistenza, per di più mi sembra che la percentuale maschile di migranti sia molto alta, rispetto a donne e bambini
in altre parti del mondo, nel corso della storia, italiani compresi, si è pagato col alti tributi di sangue l'opposizione a regimi di vario tipo, invece adesso, a parte mi pare i curdi, che sono secoli che desiderano una terra loro o comunque di essere riconosciuti come minoranza da non opprimere, mi pare che si scelga di scappare senza tentare altre strade, o sbaglio?


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

sono tornata da poco dalla Malesia, paese abbastanza integralista, non ai livelli dei paesi arabi, ma insomma..

le donne sono tutte coperte, tutte, anche le giovanissime. e coperte con il niqab, completamente nero.. si fanno il bagno vestite mentre i loro mariti o fidanzati indossano il costume da bagno.

ho visto ragazze entrare in piscina con il niqab...

se sei donna ed in costume da bagno ti guardano con disapprovazione.

essendo ovviamente io la straniera lì, mi sono adeguata. non ho fatto certo il bagno vestita, ma ho optato sempre per costumi da bagno il meno provocanti possibile. 

quotando Brunetta, per "loro" (virgolettato, perchè anche io concordo sul non esiste loro o noi) gli assurdi magari siamo noi. Noi intendo generico, donne occidentali, che ci mettiamo 47 cm di trampoli, shorts microscopici, e ci acchittiamo come se fossimo uscite dal set di Cicciolina vs Moana per compiacere gli uomini di turno....

sono d'accordo con andrea comunque sul fatto che coprire il corpo non  sia una libera scelta..

tuttavia, e mi vergogno anche un pochino ad ammetterlo, quando mi è capitato di entrare in locali pubblici e ho visto (più di una volta) le persone scansarsi per non entrare minimamente in contatto con noi (in quanto infedeli) mi sono infastidita..

EDIT: non sono stata in un resort, non faccio vacanze di quel tipo  ho girato e fatto varie tappe anche in posti non turisticizzati.... forse sarà anche per questo che ho notato tanta chiusura e diffidenza....


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ma che si comportino in questo modo, dimenticando il loro stesso passato recente, fa riflettere. siamo di fronte al multiculturalismo dell’intolleranza...


nah. è semplice fisica.   se in un ascensore programmato per reggere il peso di 4 persone, stringendosi un pochino ci si può stare in 5.   senza danni.

ma se si pretende di entrarvi in 17, poi non ci si deve sorprendere se la cabina precipita.


I Polacchi ed i Boemi che venivano qui imparavano la lingua (a volte anche meglio di noi) e rispettavano la legge e la nostra tradizione.   anche perchè in molti casi era pienamente compatibile con la loro.

poi sì certo nel mucchio potevi trovare la mela bacata.   ma di mafia ungherese o polacca o boema non ho mai sentito parlare.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> in spiaggia è arrivata una coppia con bambini, lui e i bambini si sono messi in costume, lei si è tolta un lungo gilet ed è rimasta con una maglia a maniche lunghe, lunga fin sotto il ginocchio, e dei pantaloni, e il velo, e così abbigliata ha fatto il bagno, poi si è stesa sulla sabbia vestita, col risultato che mezza spiaggia osservava incuriosita (tra l'altro c'erano nuvole che correvano in cielo, non faceva nemmeno caldo)
> questo modo di fare è secondo me sia contrario all'istinto che al buon senso, poichè credo che chiunque, se un qualsiasi familiare o amico si bagnasse tutti i vestiti, si prodigherebbe per rendergli meno spiacevole la permanenza in spiaggia: il fatto che invece per un marito fosse normale che la moglie rimanesse con i vestiti bagnati appiccicati addosso è stato percepito come una totale mancanza di considerazione per la situazione in cui si trovava il coniuge, cosa molto grave perchè indice di ben altre brutture



In Corsica su una spiaggia molto isolata (dove tra l'altro eravamo solo noi, nudi con amici), arriva una coppia credo algerina. Lei col velo in testa, si mettono a un 50 metri da noi.
Lei ha fatto il bagno col costume.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Settembre 2015)

*Nemmeno io capisco*

E magari qualche forma di resistenza interna ci sarà, anche se noi non lo sappiamo. Certo anche questo aspetto lascia molto da pensare. Inoltre anch’io ho viaggiato da solo e auto organizzato in un paio (soltanto) di Paesi Islamici. La cosa che mi ha più infastidito sono stati i cartelli che - a un centinaio di metri di distanza - invitano i non musulmani a non avvicinarsi alle moschee. So che non da tutte (quel)le parti è così, ma in Europa nelle nostre Cattedrali facciamo magari pagare il biglietto con la scusa del mantenimento del luogo, ma nessuno chiede a chi entra quale sia il suo credo o se ne abbia uno...


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E magari qualche forma di resistenza interna ci sarà, anche se noi non lo sappiamo. Certo anche questo aspetto lascia molto da pensare. Inoltre anch’io ho viaggiato da solo e auto organizzato in un paio (soltanto) di Paesi Islamici. La cosa che mi ha più infastidito sono stati i cartelli che - a un centinaio di metri di distanza - invitano i non musulmani a non avvicinarsi alle moschee. So che non da tutte (quel)le parti è così, ma in Europa nelle nostre Cattedrali facciamo magari pagare il biglietto con la scusa del mantenimento del luogo, ma nessuno chiede a chi entra quale sia il suo credo o se ne abbia uno...


sì anche in Malesia era così.

per me è stato il primo viaggio in un paese in cui la religione islamica è religione di stato, prima ero stata in Turchia ma lì è stato laico, per cui convivono tranquillamente ragazze in minigonna e capelli fucsia e donne in chador.. e di niqab non ne ho visto nemmeno uno..


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi lo stesso titolo del thread me ne ha tenuta lontano per un po'. Il "loro" presuppone un  "noi".
> Ma quale noi?
> Io sono noi insieme a chi? A proposito di cosa?
> La democrazia?
> ...


Esatto.
Un ciellino ha la stessa visione del mondo di un comunista, o un anarchico di un leghista?
Noi chi?
Noi milanesi, noi napoletani, noi siciliani, noi bergamaschi, noi veneti?
Perché tutte le coppie italiane sono nudiste? O a tutti piace il mare?
Sulla libertà NOSTRA dovremmo discutere ora, non su quella altrui.
Eppure della nostra libertà preferiamo sorvolare.
Andremo in pensione a 70 anni e non faremo mai i nonni per i nostri nipotini.
Anzi, probabilmente i nostri figli vivranno in Francia, in Germania, o anche in Arabia Saudita, in Malesia, in Thailandia, dove troveranno lavoro.
Perché abbiamo così paura di "loro"?
Forse perché sentiamo ora la paura di perdere le nostre libertà? O le abbiamo perse?
Ci sentiamo forse troppo deboli e cominciamo ad avere paura e non sappiamo di cosa?


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> che esista un noi e un loro. Ma che ci siano Paesi in cui non vorrei assolutamente vivere (e non parlo di motivazioni economiche). E’ vero e innegabile, l’uxoricidio, il femminicidio sono una nostra piaga. Ma sono reati. Da qualche parte le “adultere” finiscono ammazzate a colpi di pietra, e questo avviene in pubblico, un pubblico che partecipa e approva, nel pieno rispetto della legge. Per quanto attiene al velo, niente da obbiettare. Ma se sia una “libera scelta” o un condizionamento culturale è un dilemma che mi fa propendere per la seconda ipotesi. Poi qui si parla di due cose diverse e distinte. Se la tolleranza e il reciproco rispetto sono la regola, allora veli e nudità convivono di certo pacificamente. Inoltre: una cosa è il velo, ma se una donna si copre completamente il viso, diventa difficile parlarci. Viene da pensare che quella cortina in cui si avvolge serva proprio a non intrattenere o a impedirle ogni genere di rapporto con chiunque le sia estraneo. Se qualcuno si fa crescere la barba, sale su un treno o su un aereo e si fa esplodere tra decine e centinaia di innocenti, avendo come prospettiva le settantadue vergini in attesa nel cielo (che ridiventano vergini dopo ogni rapporto, e sull’importanza data a questo aspetto ci rifletterei un po’), la faccenda assume dei connotati diversi. Che poi le “nostre” società occidentali, secolarizzate e laiche, siano tutt’altro che immuni dalla violenza è un dato che non si può negare. Solo che magari noi la esercitiamo per il potere e per i soldi, che sono due cose concrete, e non per un dio che non si vede. Non è meglio, è diverso... Io comunque sono un adoratore di Harvey il Coniglio.


sì esiste il noi ed il loro.  e tu lo certifichi quando affermi che non vivresti mai in pakistan o in afghanistan.

perchè confessi che esistono sistemi valoriali,sociali,etici,quel che l'è incompatibili col tuo sentire.

e perdonami se rilevo una tua ignoranza: tu con la donna velata NON puoi parlarci proprio.   salvo far rischiare conseguenze assai spiacevoli a te e soprattutto a lei.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì esiste il noi ed il loro.  e tu lo certifichi quando affermi che non vivresti mai in pakistan o in afghanistan.
> 
> perchè confessi che esistono sistemi valoriali,sociali,etici,quel che l'è incompatibili col tuo sentire.
> 
> e perdonami se rilevo una tua ignoranza: tu con la donna velata NON puoi parlarci proprio.   salvo far rischiare conseguenze assai spiacevoli a te e soprattutto a lei.


già, e lei non può assolutamente entrare in contatto con te nemmeno per sbaglio (donna o uomo che tu sia) occidentale "infedele" perché rischia conseguenze molto spiacevoli.

ce l'hanno spiegato in albergo quando ci siamo stupiti del fatto che le donne si scansavano quando entravamo in luoghi pubblici (negozi etc) o in fila etc .


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì anche in Malesia era così.
> 
> per me è stato il primo viaggio in un paese in cui la religione islamica è religione di stato, prima ero stata in Turchia ma lì è stato laico, per cui convivono tranquillamente ragazze in minigonna e capelli fucsia e donne in chador.. e di niqab non ne ho visto nemmeno uno..


la Turchia è così perchè ai tempi Ataturk ebbe la saggia idea di affidare all'esercito la difesa della costituzione turca.

difatti oggi la politica dei partiti integralisti turchi è volta proprio a scardinare questa difesa.


se non altro in Malesia hai potuto toccare con mano che il loro ed il noi per i musulmani esiste in modo forte e sentito.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In Corsica su una spiaggia molto isolata (dove tra l'altro eravamo solo noi, nudi con amici), arriva una coppia credo algerina. Lei col velo in testa, si mettono a un 50 metri da noi.
> Lei ha fatto il bagno col costume.


non tutti i musulmani sono integralisti e non tutti vivono gli stessi condizionamenti, questo è ovvio. come per "noi" (lo virgoletto sempre ).. 

alcuni di "noi" sono cattolici praticanti ed osservanti e quindi se commettono un peccato vanno immediatamente a confessarsi, altri vanno a messa ma magari non regolarmente, altri credono in Dio ma non vanno in chiesa, altri credono in Dio soltanto quando hanno un problema di salute o un parente nel letto d'ospedale.......


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la Turchia è così perchè ai tempi Ataturk ebbe la saggia idea di affidare all'esercito la difesa della costituzione turca.
> 
> difatti oggi la politica dei partiti integralisti turchi è volta proprio a scardinare questa difesa.
> 
> ...


sì, con rammarico ma devo ammettere di sì.

ovviamente io mi riferisco ai luoghi non turisticizzati che ho visitato. chiaramente nelle isole (quelle dove si va anche in viaggio di nozze, per capirci) non è così.. lì sono indifferenti e basta, ma nessuno ti guarda o ti fissa se fai il bagno in costume.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> già, e lei non può assolutamente entrare in contatto con te nemmeno per sbaglio (donna o uomo che tu sia) occidentale "infedele" perché rischia conseguenze molto spiacevoli.
> 
> ce l'hanno spiegato in albergo quando ci siamo stupiti del fatto che le donne si scansavano quando entravamo in luoghi pubblici (negozi etc) o in fila etc .


quand'ero all'università e studiavo per l'esame di diritto penale comparato, quando ci veniva spiegato l'articolo 10 del CPI

http://www.brocardi.it/codice-penale/libro-primo/titolo-i/art10.html

veniva fatta spiegazione del caso delle Maldive.   stato a religione islamica in cui ai tempi non era previsto come reato lo stupro.

e veniva considerato anche come indizio di truffa il caso in cui l'agenzia di viaggio non palesasse alla donna turista il rischio cui andava incontro uscendo magari da sola fuori dai resort.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> in spiaggia è arrivata una coppia con bambini, lui e i bambini si sono messi in costume, lei si è tolta un lungo gilet ed è rimasta con una maglia a maniche lunghe, lunga fin sotto il ginocchio, e dei pantaloni, e il velo, e così abbigliata ha fatto il bagno, poi si è stesa sulla sabbia vestita, col risultato che mezza spiaggia osservava incuriosita (tra l'altro c'erano nuvole che correvano in cielo, non faceva nemmeno caldo)
> questo modo di fare è secondo me sia contrario all'istinto che al buon senso, poichè credo che chiunque, se un qualsiasi familiare o amico si bagnasse tutti i vestiti, si prodigherebbe per rendergli meno spiacevole la permanenza in spiaggia: il fatto che invece per un marito fosse normale che la moglie rimanesse con i vestiti bagnati appiccicati addosso è stato percepito come una totale mancanza di considerazione per la situazione in cui si trovava il coniuge, cosa molto grave perchè indice di ben altre brutture


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, con rammarico ma devo ammettere di sì.
> 
> ovviamente io mi riferisco ai luoghi non turisticizzati che ho visitato. chiaramente nelle isole (quelle dove si va anche in viaggio di nozze, per capirci) non è così.. lì sono indifferenti e basta, ma nessuno ti guarda o ti fissa se fai il bagno in costume.


nei resort puoi girare come ti pare.  tanto sono per loro come aree extraterritoriali,come se quello spazio non fosse nel loro territorio.

ma provati ad uscire da sola da lì.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


tu stai paragonando la moda mare di 100 anni fa con i rischi attuali dettati da determinate interpretazioni della legge coranica.

capisci da sola che non ha senso.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nei resort puoi girare come ti pare.  tanto sono per loro come aree extraterritoriali,come se quelo spazio non fosse nel loro territorio.
> 
> ma provati ad uscire da sola da lì.


non sono stata in un resort  io odio i resort :rotfl::rotfl: mi sento in trappola... sono stata alle Perhentian Island in b&b (con zaino in spalla), fanno parte di un arcipelago dove ci sono pure quelle coi resort (Redang, Lankayan etc ) dove fanno viaggi di nozze..

le Perhentian sono molto selvagge e non costruite. Però sono abituati ai turisti perchè è il paradiso dello snorkeling e del diving ed è pieno di australiani, giapponesi etc....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> che esista un noi e un loro. Ma che ci siano Paesi in cui non vorrei assolutamente vivere (e non parlo di motivazioni economiche). E’ vero e innegabile, l’uxoricidio, il femminicidio sono una nostra piaga. Ma sono reati. Da qualche parte le “adultere” finiscono ammazzate a colpi di pietra, e questo avviene in pubblico, un pubblico che partecipa e approva, nel pieno rispetto della legge. Per quanto attiene al velo, niente da obbiettare. Ma se sia una “libera scelta” o un condizionamento culturale è un dilemma che mi fa propendere per la seconda ipotesi. Poi qui si parla di due cose diverse e distinte. Se la tolleranza e il reciproco rispetto sono la regola, allora veli e nudità convivono di certo pacificamente. Inoltre: una cosa è il velo, ma se una donna si copre completamente il viso, diventa difficile parlarci. Viene da pensare che quella cortina in cui si avvolge serva proprio a non intrattenere o a impedirle ogni genere di rapporto con chiunque le sia estraneo. Se qualcuno si fa crescere la barba, sale su un treno o su un aereo e si fa esplodere tra decine e centinaia di innocenti, avendo come prospettiva le settantadue vergini in attesa nel cielo (che ridiventano vergini dopo ogni rapporto, e sull’importanza data a questo aspetto ci rifletterei un po’), la faccenda assume dei connotati diversi. Che poi le “nostre” società occidentali, secolarizzate e laiche, siano tutt’altro che immuni dalla violenza è un dato che non si può negare. Solo che magari noi la esercitiamo per il potere e per i soldi, che sono due cose concrete, e non per un dio che non si vede. Non è meglio, è diverso... Io comunque sono un adoratore di Harvey il Coniglio.


E' il NOI e LORO  che è assurdo.
Noi non siamo tutti uguali per indole, esperienze, cultura e i paesi europei non sono tutti uguali e anche nei paesi europei che fanno cose che non condivido o che mi disgustano non tutti i cittadini la pensano allo stesso modo.
Specularmente è lo stesso per ogni paese del mondo.
Loro non esistono.
Se mi mettessi a elencare le cose che mi disgustano degli U.S.A. dove vige la pena di morte (e già basterebbe questo) dovrei passarci la giornata.
Ma LORO , gli americani intendo, sono tutti uguali?
E io, ve lo garantisco, non so se ho qualcosa in comune che la Santanché o la Meloni.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono stata in un resort  io odio i resort :rotfl::rotfl: mi sento in trappola... sono stata alle Perhentian Island in b&b (con zaino in spalla), fanno parte di un arcipelago dove ci sono pure quelle coi resort (Redang, Lankayan etc ) dove fanno viaggi di nozze..
> 
> le Perhentian sono molto selvagge e non costruite. Però sono abituati ai turisti perchè è il paradiso dello snorkeling e del diving ed è pieno di australiani, giapponesi etc....


ai loro occhi sono sempre delle riseve in cui voi bestie occidentali potete sguazzare.  basta che non andate a rompere il belino in casa loro.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu stai paragonando la moda mare di 100 anni fa con i rischi attuali dettati da determinate interpretazioni della legge coranica.
> 
> capisci da sola che non ha senso.


però aspetta. 

non è che qui sia molto diverso è?

nel senso. io occidentale italiana vado in una località non turistica in Malesia e mi guardano male perchè sono in costume da bagno.

voglio vedere se una famiglia musulmana con donna in niqab viene in Italia e va a farsi il bagno in un qualsiasi comune italiano con meno di 10.000 abitanti che succede.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono tornata da poco dalla Malesia, paese abbastanza integralista, non ai livelli dei paesi arabi, ma insomma..
> 
> le donne sono tutte coperte, tutte, anche le giovanissime. e coperte con il niqab, completamente nero.. si fanno il bagno vestite mentre i loro mariti o fidanzati indossano il costume da bagno.
> 
> ...


La motivazione è una interpretazione.
Se invece ti fossero stati vicini avresti potuto essere infastidita anche tu.
Se fosse un segno di rispetto?


Ma solo io mi sento a disagio, da sempre, il primo momento in spiaggia a mettermi in mutande quando tutto l'anno sono vestita?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. è semplice fisica.   se in un ascensore programmato per reggere il peso di 4 persone, stringendosi un pochino ci si può stare in 5.   senza danni.
> 
> ma se si pretende di entrarvi in 17, poi non ci si deve sorprendere se la cabina precipita.
> 
> ...


Vedi che non sapevano adeguarsi alle nostre tradizioni?


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però aspetta.
> 
> non è che qui sia molto diverso è?
> 
> ...


la guardano male.   ma non rischia conseguenze di alcun altro tipo.

la donna musulmana è invece sottoposta a restrizioni tipo quelle indicate alla Fatwa 37

http://fatwaislameuropa.blogspot.it/2012/01/buone-maniere-e-comportamento.html


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La motivazione è una interpretazione.
> Se invece ti fossero stati vicini avresti potuto essere infastidita anche tu.
> Se fosse un segno di rispetto?
> 
> ...


no ce l'hanno detto in albergo... quando è capitato che in fila alla reception lei si è scansata per non entrare in contatto con il mio ragazzo. il ragazzo alla reception ci ha detto che per le donne è vietato entrare in contatto con gli stranieri in quanto non di religione islamica...

io sono d'accordo con te che non siamo tutti uguali e che non esiste un "loro" massificato ed indefinito in cui sono "tutti così"... infatti a me è capitato soltanto in alcuni luoghi di vivere questo atteggiamento..

in altri posti nonostante siano tutte coperte, nessuno ti si fila proprio 

ma, ribadisco, qui da "noi" non è uguale? io se vedo persone con il velo nei mezzi pubblici manco ci faccio caso, perchè vivo in una metropoli multiculturale ormai, ma se mia zia ad Amatrice incontra una donna in chador sono sicura che le prende un colpo...


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La motivazione è una interpretazione.
> Se invece ti fossero stati vicini avresti potuto essere infastidita anche tu.
> Se fosse un segno di rispetto?
> 
> ...


sì


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2015)

Il fatto che ci siano culture differenti nel mondo è una ricchezza.
Non comprendo perché ci sia questa paura di qualcosa che non ci appartiene.
Non posso aspettarmi di andare in Malaysia e trovare tutto come da noi: se mi reco in un paese straniero mi adeguo ai costumi locali, se non lo faccio sono semplicemente presuntuoso, se mi stupisco non sono sufficientemente preparato.
Se mi reco negli Emirati Arabi (ho amici che ci vanno puntualmente per lavoro), osserverò tutta una serie di comportamenti per adeguarmi alle tradizioni locali.
Anche se non le comprendo o non mi appartengono, devo rispettare la loro diversità.
E' come pretendere di entrare in una discoteca gay e tentare di broccolare tutte le persone del sesso opposto: dimostro di non aver capito niente e magari di essere un po' cretino. O andare in una spiaggia nudista in costume, cosa che puntualmente masse di italiani fanno in Croazia e in Francia.
O fare la sauna col costume nei paesi del nord Europa, cosa che suscita generalmente lo sguardo compassionevole se non adirato degli astanti ovviamente nudi.
Ho amiche egiziane, tunisine, marocchine, sono andato a feste familiari in cui la maggior parte delle donne erano velate e ho parlato con loro (non vi posso postare le foto ma le ho), non esiste un loro compatto, e anche negli integralisti emirati arabi esistono differenze enormi a livello culturale tra le persone.
Parlare per contrapposizione limita lo scambio necessario di informazioni, e questo vale ovviamente per tutti, perché anche nei paesi a prevalenza musulmana o addirittura teocratici esistono persone che ragionano come facciamo qui, anteponendo un "Noi" alla nostra visione delle cose.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci siano culture differenti nel mondo è una ricchezza.
> Non comprendo perché ci sia questa paura di qualcosa che non ci appartiene.
> *Non posso aspettarmi di andare in Malaysia e trovare tutto come da noi: se mi reco in un paese straniero mi adeguo ai costumi locali, se non lo faccio sono semplicemente presuntuoso, se mi stupisco non sono sufficientemente preparato.*
> Se mi reco negli Emirati Arabi (ho amici che ci vanno puntualmente per lavoro), osserverò tutta una serie di comportamenti per adeguarmi alle tradizioni locali.
> ...


infatti ho scritto molto chiaramente che in quanto io straniera e viaggiatrice mi sono adeguata e non ho messo costumi provocanti.

secondo poi non mi pare di essermi stupita o scandalizzata del fatto che facciano il bagno vestite. l'ho raccontato in quanto in questo 3d si diceva che le donne ormai si vestono come vogliono e scelgono il velo come "libera scelta" e a me non è sembrato proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu stai paragonando la moda mare di 100 anni fa con i rischi attuali dettati da determinate interpretazioni della legge coranica.
> 
> capisci da sola che non ha senso.


Ho risposto all'osservazione che era un non senso stare al mare vestite.
L'abbiamo fatto anche noi fino a poco tempo fa.
E' sbagliato usare parametri propri per valutare situazioni diverse.
Questa è la base di qualunque studio di una diversa cultura.
Sia che la cultura sia contemporanea o passata.
Da questo abbigliamento di nonne e bisnonne dovrebbe dedurre cosa? Alcune erano sottomesse altre liberissime.
Come adesso non credo proprio che indossare perizomi sia segno di libertà.

Per dire una cosa su cui abbiamo discusso. Adesso è di moda depilarsi le parti intime (a me fa orrore) e chi lo fa afferma il suo diritto di farlo per pulizia (boh) comodità o per sentirsi più a suo agio nel sesso.
Lo fanno tradizionalmente le donne arabe.
Da "loro" significa sottomissione?

La libertà della donna interessa tantissimo gli uomini. Chissà di quale libertà parlano. E tutti gli uomini sono "loro" tutti intendono la stessa cosa?


Sapevo che non dovevo entrare in questo thread.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci siano culture differenti nel mondo è una ricchezza.
> Non comprendo perché ci sia questa paura di qualcosa che non ci appartiene.
> Non posso aspettarmi di andare in Malaysia e trovare tutto come da noi: se mi reco in un paese straniero mi adeguo ai costumi locali, se non lo faccio sono semplicemente presuntuoso, se mi stupisco non sono sufficientemente preparato.
> Se mi reco negli Emirati Arabi (ho amici che ci vanno puntualmente per lavoro), osserverò tutta una serie di comportamenti per adeguarmi alle tradizioni locali.
> ...


ma alle feste familiari vai in Tunisia, Marocco ed Egitto? o nella città in cui vivi?

perchè ti assicuro che in Marocco ad una festa familiare in presenza di donne coperte non ci puoi parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no ce l'hanno detto in albergo... quando è capitato che in fila alla reception lei si è scansata per non entrare in contatto con il mio ragazzo. il ragazzo alla reception ci ha detto che per le donne è vietato entrare in contatto con gli stranieri in quanto non di religione islamica...
> 
> io sono d'accordo con te che non siamo tutti uguali e che non esiste un "loro" massificato ed indefinito in cui sono "tutti così"... infatti a me è capitato soltanto in alcuni luoghi di vivere questo atteggiamento..
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Solo quello che viene detto, semplificando, in albergo non è che sia proprio una spiegazione culturale.
Molti anni fa ragazzi provenienti da un paese ateo-comunista avevano chiesto spiegazioni sul senso del confessionale. Non ho trovato facilissimo spiegarglielo senza suscitare ilarità.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Avresti dovuto rispondere: IO NO.
Rispondi per tutti?
Poi non lo so se a 14 anni con erezioni random avresti detto lo stesso.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho risposto all'osservazione che era un non senso stare al mare vestite.
> L'abbiamo fatto anche noi fino a poco tempo fa.
> E' sbagliato usare parametri propri per valutare situazioni diverse.
> Questa è la base di qualunque studio di una diversa cultura.
> ...


No Brunetta.    il nodo non l'hai capito.    alle nostre nonne non capitava di finire in galera se un ragazzo in spiaggia rivolgeva loro la parola.

alle donne musulmane che magari inavvertitamente entrano "in contatto con un infedele" il rischio va dalle vergate a peggio.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma alle feste familiari vai in Tunisia, Marocco ed Egitto? o nella città in cui vivi?
> 
> perchè ti assicuro che in Marocco ad una festa familiare in presenza di donne coperte non ci puoi parlare.



Ci sono andato qui e in Egitto.
L'amica marocchina non porta il velo neppure quando torna a casa.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto rispondere: IO NO.
> Rispondi per tutti?
> Poi non lo so se a 14 anni con erezioni random avresti detto lo stesso.


quello che devo rispondere io non lo decidi tu.

alle mie erezioni di solito le ragazze rispondevano o con battute sdrammatizzanti o con un sorriso.

se riscontri che il problema lo hai solo tu, vuol dire che è tuo.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Solo quello che viene detto, semplificando, in albergo non è che sia proprio una spiegazione culturale.
> Molti anni fa ragazzi provenienti da un paese ateo-comunista avevano chiesto spiegazioni sul senso del confessionale. Non ho trovato facilissimo spiegarglielo senza suscitare ilarità.


hai ragione.. ammetto che su questa cosa dello "scansarsi" non ne sapevo nulla e ho preso per buono ciò che ci è stato detto. 

comunque io mi sono adeguata e sono stata il più possibile rispettosa. perchè se si vuole rispetto, il rispetto va anche portato all'altro.

in certe località ho evitato il bikini. non ho mai mostrato segni di effusione in pubblico al mio uomo (lì è vietato).

nessuno è nessuno per dire ciò che è giusto o sbagliato..nel senso: per "noi" è normale baciarsi in bocca in mezzo alla strada e andare al mare in topless magari, per altri è assurdo. chi può dire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> No Brunetta.    il nodo non l'hai capito.    alle nostre nonne non capitava di finire in galera se un ragazzo in spiaggia rivolgeva loro la parola.
> 
> alle donne musulmane che magari inavvertitamente entrano "in contatto con un infedele" il rischio va dalle vergate a peggio.


Magari le ammazzavano e l'averlo fatto per onore consentiva all'assassino di cavarsela.
Il matrimonio riparatore è stato abolito nell'81 *1981*
LORO non ha senso non esiste questo comportamento in TUTTI i paesi a prevalenza musulmana.
Posso dire in quel paesino  la maggior parte ha un cervello come un fagiolo, ma non tutti.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono andato qui e in Egitto.
> L'amica marocchina non porta il velo neppure quando torna a casa.


io ci sono andata in Marocco e le donne erano nel gineceo, io no perché ospite e straniera..

ma come dicevamo con Brunetta, nè "noi" nè "loro" siamo tutti uguali! c'è chi è integralista e chi no, chi è osservante e chi no, chi è praticante e chi no.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai ragione.. ammetto che su questa cosa dello "scansarsi" non ne sapevo nulla e ho preso per buono ciò che ci è stato detto.
> 
> comunque io mi sono adeguata e sono stata il più possibile rispettosa. perchè se si vuole rispetto, il rispetto va anche portato all'altro.
> 
> ...


il giusto e lo sbagliato in termini eticofilosofici sono ovviamente materia di dibattito.

qui però si parla di questioni oggettive.     A Roma come a Spezia,come a Biassa,come ad Amatrice, se ti scambi un bacio in pubblico col tuo fidanzato magari qualche vecchia potrà storcere il naso, ma non ti succede niente.

dove sei stata in vacanza tu, rischi guai seri.

la differenza non si può non vedere


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai ragione.. ammetto che su questa cosa dello "scansarsi" non ne sapevo nulla e ho preso per buono ciò che ci è stato detto.
> 
> comunque io mi sono adeguata e sono stata il più possibile rispettosa. perchè se si vuole rispetto, il rispetto va anche portato all'altro.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra il comportamento più ragionevole.
Del resto capisco che una persona scoperta possa infastidire più di una coperta. Comunque lo scoprire impone a chi vede di vedere qualcosa che non si è scelto di vedere.
A me non disturba chi si copre, anche il viso.
In tempi più razzisti e ignoranti era frequente la scenetta comica dell'occidentale incuriosito che scostava il velo per scoprire una vecchia baffuta. 
Presto io passerò al burqa :carneval:


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il giusto e lo sbagliato in termini eticofilosofici sono ovviamente materia di dibattito.
> 
> qui però si parla di questioni oggettive.     A Roma come a Spezia,come a Biassa,come ad Amatrice, se ti scambi un bacio in pubblico col tuo fidanzato magari qualche vecchia potrà storcere il naso, ma non ti succede niente.
> 
> ...


ma qui non è vietato dalla legge  lì sì...

comunque ognuno ha le sue idee.

io sono una viaggiatrice, non una turista...ho fatto tanti viaggi e cerco sempre di rispettare ed adeguarmi alla cultura locale. 

posso ammettere con rammarico che in alcune località ho sentito disprezzo e disapprovazione verso di noi.

ma ho scelto io d'andarci. quindi mi sono adeguata e amen.

altrimenti vai al resort Veraclub a magnà pizza e spaghetti :rotfl: e un posto vale l'altro 

sono intervenuta in questo 3d perchè sul discorso della libertà d'indossare il velo, non sono d'accordo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari le ammazzavano e l'averlo fatto per onore consentiva all'assassino di cavarsela.
> Il matrimonio riparatore è stato abolito nell'81 *1981*
> LORO non ha senso non esiste questo comportamento in TUTTI i paesi a prevalenza musulmana.
> Posso dire in quel paesino  la maggior parte ha un cervello come un fagiolo, ma non tutti.


il paragrafo 175 del codice penale tedesco l'hanno abolito nel 1994.   e sono sicuro che tu sai cosa abbia significato quel paragrafo, anche senza googolare.

il delitto d'onore riguardava il fatto che tu moglie mi tradivi con Tizio.  ed io ero "giustificato" nel farti fuori.

non il fatto che tu camminando per la strada, allo straniero che ti chiedeva come arrivare a piazza Duomo, tu rispondevi.


sono 2 grandezze incommensurabili.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma qui non è vietato dalla legge  lì sì...
> 
> comunque ognuno ha le sue idee.
> 
> ...


appunto, qui non è vietato, laggiù sì.   questa è la differenza oggettiva.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, qui non è vietato, laggiù sì.   questa è la differenza oggettiva.


qui abbiamo avuto 20 anni di Berlusconi :rotfl::rotfl: lì no, anche questa è una differenza oggettiva.

dai scherzo, era per sdrammatizzare.

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qui abbiamo avuto 20 anni di Berlusconi :rotfl::rotfl: lì no, anche questa è una differenza oggettiva.
> 
> dai scherzo, era per sdrammatizzare.
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


sì lo so.    anche perchè potrei facilmente rispondere di fare un sondaggio tra amiche,nemiche,conoscenti,parenti e beneauguranti chiedendo loro se sanno che in Italia l'infibulazione è reato dal 2006


----------



## Lucrezia (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no ce l'hanno detto in albergo... quando è capitato che in fila alla reception lei si è scansata per non entrare in contatto con il mio ragazzo. il ragazzo alla reception ci ha detto che per le donne è vietato entrare in contatto con gli stranieri in quanto non di religione islamica...
> 
> io sono d'accordo con te che non siamo tutti uguali e che non esiste un "loro" massificato ed indefinito in cui sono "tutti così"... infatti a me è capitato soltanto in alcuni luoghi di vivere questo atteggiamento..
> 
> ...


Davvero?  A me è successo qualcosa di analogo ma l avevo interpretato come segno di rispetto e cura . 
Su un treno regionale in Marocco, molto affollato e pieno di persone in piedi che occupavano tutto il corridoio, mi alzo e attraverso tutta la carrozza per andare in bagno. Quel che hanno fatto gli uomini per fare in modo di non toccarmi per sbaglio è stato incredibile: uno si è persino spenzolato fuori dal treno in corsa per farmi passare senza che ci sfiorassimo. Ho trovato in generale che l altra faccia della medaglia fossero una protezione e un rispetto,  una cura per la donna molto grandi. Ho trovato anche dolce una guida che ha preso da parte il mio compagno e lo ha sgridato, dicendogli che non era giusto nei miei confronti che continuasse a frequentarmi senza sposarmi e che era ora di mettere la testa a posto :carneval:
Chiaro comunque che qui il caso è diverso perché sono donna.  Teoricamente,  comunque, noi non dovremmo essere considerati infedeli, in quanto provenienti da un paese monoteista.  È però anche vero che mentre uomo musulmano può sposare o toccare donna cristiana o ebrea, donna musulmana può accoppiarsi solo con uomo musulmano. Quindi boh,  forse il punto era questo


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il paragrafo 175 del codice penale tedesco l'hanno abolito nel 1994.   e sono sicuro che tu sai cosa abbia significato quel paragrafo, anche senza googolare.
> 
> il delitto d'onore riguardava il fatto che tu moglie mi tradivi con Tizio.  ed io ero "giustificato" nel farti fuori.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ho chi lo sa quale età. Ma l'ultima volta che sono stata al Sud (Puglia) in famiglia a 17 anni, di pomeriggio non mi facevano uscire; sul viale solo in compagnia di un uomo di famiglia; vestire solo come mi veniva ordinato da mia nonna ecc. ... solo così, tanto per ... e non ero assolutamente l'unica ... era proprio prassi. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Davvero?  A me è successo qualcosa di analogo ma l avevo interpretato come segno di rispetto e cura .
> Su un treno regionale in Marocco, molto affollato e pieno di persone in piedi che occupavano tutto il corridoio, mi alzo e attraverso tutta la carrozza per andare in bagno. Quel che hanno fatto gli uomini per fare in modo di non toccarmi per sbaglio è stato incredibile: uno si è persino spenzolato fuori dal treno in corsa per farmi passare senza che ci sfiorassimo. Ho trovato in generale che l altra faccia della medaglia fossero una protezione e un rispetto,  una cura per la donna molto grandi. Ho trovato anche dolce una guida che ha preso da parte il mio compagno e lo ha sgridato, dicendogli che non era giusto nei miei confronti che continuasse a frequentarmi senza sposarmi e che era ora di mettere la testa a posto :carneval:
> Chiaro comunque che qui il caso è diverso perché sono donna.  Teoricamente,  comunque, noi non dovremmo essere considerati infedeli, in quanto provenienti da un paese monoteista.  È però anche vero che mentre uomo musulmano può sposare o toccare donna cristiana o ebrea, donna musulmana può accoppiarsi solo con uomo musulmano. Quindi boh,  forse il punto era questo


esatto credo anche io, a noi è capitato che si scansasse la donna, non l'uomo. e ci è stato detto che il motivo è appunto che la donna non può toccare persone di altra religione, uomini o donne che siano...


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho chi lo sa quale età. Ma l'ultima volta che sono stata al Sud (Puglia) in famiglia a 17 anni, di pomeriggio non mi facevano uscire; sul viale solo in compagnia di un uomo di famiglia; vestire solo come mi veniva ordinato da mia nonna ecc. ... solo così, tanto per ... e non ero assolutamente l'unica ... era proprio prassi.
> 
> ...


Sienne, quelli erano gli usi del tempo e del luogo.      se fossi uscita da sola, ti saresti presa 2 ceffoni dalla nonna, ma nessuno ti avrebbe arrestata.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Ma state confrontando i paesi musulmani con quelli occidentali? Sapeste invece le differenze tra i paesi occidentali...La Russia con la ben espressa antipatia verso gli omosessuali in quale settore rientra? E l' America con le varie differenze anche legislative tra Stato e Stato?


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sienne, quelli erano gli usi del tempo e del luogo.      se fossi uscita da sola, ti saresti presa 2 ceffoni dalla nonna, ma nessuno ti avrebbe arrestata.



Ciao

si vede, che non hai idea di quanto può essere forte la pressione sociale. 
Non avrei solo ricevuto due ceffoni (a me hanno fatto di peggio, se è per questo), ma sarei stata sulla bocca di tanti ecc.. 

Qui una famiglia leccese, che non si è evoluta, ma è rimasta con le usanze del posto, hanno respinta la figlia perché aveva disonorato la famiglia (aveva un ragazzo a 14 anni e si baciavano ...ed è stato il fratello a spifferarlo ai genitori). Solo così ... 

Ma tu, perché credi ho chiuso definitivamente con quel ramo di famiglia appena sono stata maggiorenne?
Certo, oggi non è più così ... ma me la sono vista brutta. Esercitavano il controllo persino all'estero ... metendo la nostra famiglia in crisi ... con una madre spagnola, che conosceva altro ecc. un casino incredibile. Solo un taglio è stato possibile ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si vede, che non hai idea di quanto può essere forte la pressione sociale.
> Non avrei solo ricevuto due ceffoni (a me hanno fatto di peggio, se è per questo), ma sarei stata sulla bocca di tanti ecc..
> ...


ok ma tu stai mettendo sullo stesso piano pressione e convenzione sociale con diritto penale.

cose non identiche.  affatto.

poi sai, andrebbe ricordato che l'evoluzione è semplicemente l'adattamento migliore alle condizioni ambientali e climatiche.     quindi il tuo sottendere all'arretratezza mentale della nonna e dei tuoi parenti implica un giudizio.


e anche tu,come detto prima ad Andrea, senza renderti conto hai posto un Noi ed un Loro, nel momento in cui hai deciso chiudere i conti coi tuoi parenti salentini.    perchè lo stile di vita che cercavano di importi tu non lo volevi.

quindi anche il tuo aneddoto conferma che non è possibile il multiculturalismo latu sensu.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma state confrontando i paesi musulmani con quelli occidentali? Sapeste invece le differenze tra i paesi occidentali...La Russia con la ben espressa antipatia verso gli omosessuali in quale settore rientra? E l' America con le varie differenze anche legislative tra Stato e Stato?


La Russia ripudia certo tipo di occidentalismo e lo esprime anche nel vietare i gay pride sul suo territorio.

le varianze legislative negli USA sono il frutto della loro storia, di tendenza fortemente federale, per cui esistono reati statali e reati federali.

Ragione per la quale i reati nella Bible Belt sono perseguiti e "vissuti" diversamente rispetto a che so il New England.


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La motivazione è una interpretazione.
> Se invece ti fossero stati vicini avresti potuto essere infastidita anche tu.
> Se fosse un segno di rispetto?
> 
> ...


No.
Io da sempre come te. Soprattutto appena arrivo...
Ero riconosciuta per essere quella che in spiaggia stava vestita.
Amo particolarmente fare lunghissime passeggiate in riva al mare, dato che non è mio uso e costume camminare in mezzo alla gente in mutande e reggiseno mi vesto sempre. Vuoi un pantaloncino o una gonna o un vestito, ma mi copro sempre e da sempre.
Poi ovviamente il discorso è diverso se vado in acqua o se sto sotto l'ombrellone, anche se sotto l'ombrellone spesso mi copro.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


sembrano foto della moda di circa 100 anni fa, che stranezza

comunque non so che gusto ci sia a difendere una "cultura" che sottomette e opprime insensatamente le donne, in nome di una religione allucinante
allora per es. anche il nazismo, il fascismo e il comunismo erano una simpatica bizzarria culturale...chissà come mai in tanti sono morti per liberarsene


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Il fatto che ci siano culture differenti nel mondo è una ricchezza.
> Non comprendo perché ci sia questa paura di qualcosa che non ci appartiene.
> Non posso aspettarmi di andare in Malaysia e trovare tutto come da noi: se mi reco in un paese straniero mi adeguo ai costumi locali, se non lo faccio sono semplicemente presuntuoso, se mi stupisco non sono sufficientemente preparato.
> Se mi reco negli Emirati Arabi (ho amici che ci vanno puntualmente per lavoro), osserverò tutta una serie di comportamenti per adeguarmi alle tradizioni locali.*
> ...


Perchè per loro non è così? Anzi siamo noi che dobbiamo adeguarci a loro?
Vedi Viale Jenner per citare una cazzata?


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci siano culture differenti nel mondo è una ricchezza.
> Non comprendo perché ci sia questa paura di qualcosa che non ci appartiene.
> Non posso aspettarmi di andare in Malaysia e trovare tutto come da noi: se mi reco in un paese straniero mi adeguo ai costumi locali, se non lo faccio sono semplicemente presuntuoso, se mi stupisco non sono sufficientemente preparato.
> Se mi reco negli Emirati Arabi (ho amici che ci vanno puntualmente per lavoro), osserverò tutta una serie di comportamenti per adeguarmi alle tradizioni locali.
> ...


boh a me sembra che alla fine le costrizioni islamiche siano riservate solo alla gente comune, mentre le persone agiate conducano una vita che assomiglia molto alla caricatura dello stile di vita dei ricchi occidentali, tra rolex, porsche, dom perignon, feste e abiti all'ultima moda (occidentale) http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...an-7df7ea02-4d74-11e4-a2e1-2c9bacd0f304.shtml

il che risulta ancora più odioso (almeno a me: sei ricco=vivi come vuoi anzi come i ricchi "infedeli" che fingi di disprezzare; non hai possibilità economiche = devi sottostare a costrizioni di tutti i tipi, soprattutto se sei donna)

del resto non è mica una novità, quante oligarchie o dittature di vario tipo vivono/hanno vissuto alla grande sulle spalle di poveri tenuti nell'ignoranza?


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh a me sembra che alla fine le costrizioni islamiche siano riservate solo alla gente comune, mentre le persone agiate conducano una vita che assomiglia molto alla caricatura dello stile di vita dei ricchi occidentali, tra rolex, porsche, dom perignon, feste e abiti all'ultima moda (occidentale) http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...an-7df7ea02-4d74-11e4-a2e1-2c9bacd0f304.shtml
> 
> il che risulta ancora più odioso (almeno a me: sei ricco=vivi come vuoi anzi come i ricchi "infedeli" che fingi di disprezzare; non hai possibilità economiche = devi sottostare a costrizioni di tutti i tipi, soprattutto se sei donna)
> 
> *del resto non è mica una novità, quante oligarchie o dittature di vario tipo vivono/hanno vissuto alla grande sulle spalle di poveri tenuti nell'ignoranza*?


E qui siamo vicini al problema.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci siano culture differenti nel mondo è una ricchezza.
> Non comprendo perché ci sia questa paura di qualcosa che non ci appartiene.
> Non posso aspettarmi di andare in Malaysia e trovare tutto come da noi: se mi reco in un paese straniero mi adeguo ai costumi locali, se non lo faccio sono semplicemente presuntuoso, se mi stupisco non sono sufficientemente preparato.
> Se mi reco negli Emirati Arabi (ho amici che ci vanno puntualmente per lavoro), osserverò tutta una serie di comportamenti per adeguarmi alle tradizioni locali.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Lucrezia (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh a me sembra che alla fine le costrizioni islamiche siano riservate solo alla gente comune, mentre le persone agiate conducano una vita che assomiglia molto alla caricatura dello stile di vita dei ricchi occidentali, tra rolex, porsche, dom perignon, feste e abiti all'ultima moda (occidentale) http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...an-7df7ea02-4d74-11e4-a2e1-2c9bacd0f304.shtml
> 
> il che risulta ancora più odioso (almeno a me: sei ricco=vivi come vuoi anzi come i ricchi "infedeli" che fingi di disprezzare; non hai possibilità economiche = devi sottostare a costrizioni di tutti i tipi, soprattutto se sei donna)
> 
> del resto non è mica una novità, quante oligarchie o dittature di vario tipo vivono/hanno vissuto alla grande sulle spalle di poveri tenuti nell'ignoranza?


 Be', il concetto è che come sempre è ovunque, chi ha possibilità di studiare e viaggiare rimane meno facilmente irretito dai fondamentalismi.  Da qui l evidente differenza fra ceti più o meno agiati,  con le dovute eccezioni. 
Il testo coranico ha in realtà lunghi passaggi volti proprio a difendere la donna dai soprusi,  e a tutelarla molto più di quanto all epoca non fosse nella maggior parte del mondo. È un testo però anche molto poetico, stratificato e spesso di difficile interpretazione, come molti libri dell antico testamento.  È perciò normale che, in base alla propria preparazione culturale e spirituale,  diverse comunità interpretino alcune regole in maniera diversa.  Come d altra parte fanno i cristiani. Non è che si possa fare di tutta l erba un fascio, e demonizzare una religione in sé estremamente tollerante e moderna.  
Sul link vorrei far notare che l Iran è diventato così strettamente teocratico contro il volere della maggior parte dei suoi abitanti,  i quali fino a poco tempo fa erano abituati a uno stile di vita ben più occidentale.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Be', il concetto è che come sempre è ovunque, chi ha possibilità di studiare e viaggiare rimane meno facilmente irretito dai fondamentalismi.  Da qui l evidente differenza fra ceti più o meno agiati,  con le dovute eccezioni.
> Il testo coranico ha in realtà lunghi passaggi volti proprio a difendere la donna dai soprusi,  e a tutelarla molto più di quanto all epoca non fosse nella maggior parte del mondo. È un testo però anche molto poetico, stratificato e spesso di difficile interpretazione, come molti libri dell antico testamento.  È perciò normale che, in base alla propria preparazione culturale e spirituale,  diverse comunità interpretino alcune regole in maniera diversa.  Come d altra parte fanno i cristiani. Non è che si possa fare di tutta l erba un fascio, e demonizzare una religione in sé estremamente tollerante e moderna.
> Sul link vorrei far notare che* l Iran è diventato così strettamente teocratico contro il volere della maggior parte dei suoi abitanti,  i quali fino a poco tempo fa erano abituati a uno stile di vita ben più occidentale*.


non credo che lo stile di vita occidentale sia così affascinante o irresistibile, piuttosto credo che sia lo stile di vita imposto dall'islam ad essere assurdo e opprimente, per cui anche gli sfortunati abitanti di quelle lande, appena possono volgono lo sguardo altrove, e si accorgono che non dovrebbe essere obbligatorio vivere così!


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Be', il concetto è che come sempre è ovunque, chi ha possibilità di studiare e viaggiare rimane meno facilmente irretito dai fondamentalismi.  Da qui l evidente differenza fra ceti più o meno agiati,  con le dovute eccezioni.
> Il testo coranico ha in realtà lunghi passaggi volti proprio a difendere la donna dai soprusi,  e a tutelarla molto più di quanto all epoca non fosse nella maggior parte del mondo. È un testo però anche molto poetico, stratificato e spesso di difficile interpretazione, come molti libri dell antico testamento.  È perciò normale che, in base alla propria preparazione culturale e spirituale,  diverse comunità interpretino alcune regole in maniera diversa.  Come d altra parte fanno i cristiani. Non è che si possa fare di tutta l erba un fascio, e demonizzare una religione in sé estremamente tollerante e moderna.
> Sul link vorrei far notare che l Iran è diventato così strettamente teocratico contro il volere della maggior parte dei suoi abitanti,  i quali fino a poco tempo fa erano abituati a uno stile di vita ben più occidentale.


sono passati quasi 40 anni dalla cacciata dello Scià.    quindi ci sono almeno 2 generazioni cresciute sotto il regime degli ayatollah e non parvemi esserci alle viste un movimento rivoluzionario in Iran.

sul viaggiare e studiare.....Jihadi John è nato e cresciuto in Inghilterra e si è pure laureato.   e come lui,altri foreign fighters.     sarebbe meglio cominciare a riflettere che queste persone molto banalmente rigettano il sistema valoriale occidentale.


----------



## Lucrezia (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non credo che lo stile di vita occidentale sia così affascinante o irresistibile, piuttosto credo che sia lo stile di vita imposto dall'islam ad essere assurdo e opprimente, per cui anche gli sfortunati abitanti di quelle lande, appena possono volgono lo sguardo altrove, e si accorgono che non dovrebbe essere obbligatorio vivere così!


Ma infatti, in generale qualsiasi sistema teocratico è opprimente. Non avere possibilità di scegliere, parlare, esprimere un giudizio diverso, è opprimente. Volevo solo dire, che è il sistema politico di un certo tipo ad esserlo, non la religione in sè. 



perplesso ha detto:


> sono passati quasi 40 anni dalla cacciata dello Scià.    quindi ci sono almeno 2 generazioni cresciute sotto il regime degli ayatollah e non parvemi esserci alle viste un movimento rivoluzionario in Iran.
> 
> sul viaggiare e studiare.....Jihadi John è nato e cresciuto in Inghilterra e si è pure laureato.   e come lui,altri foreign fighters.     sarebbe meglio cominciare a riflettere che queste persone molto banalmente rigettano il sistema valoriale occidentale.


Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte, ho infatti specificato, 'con le dovute eccezioni'. Semplicemente, è chiaro che avere i mezzi per capire meglio, argomentare e mettere in dubbio determinate cose, favoriscono una possibilità maggiore di libera scelta.

Per quanto riguarda la prima parte: appunto, non sono passati due secoli. I genitori, e i nonni, hanno trasmesso i valori e le abitudini (segrete per lo più) che hanno maturato anche in base alle diverse possibilità che avevano avuto prima. I tentativi di manifestare il proprio dissendo ci sono stati e a più riprese, sempre repressi con violenza, gas lacrimogeno, prigionia e in alcuni casi sentenza di morte. Rimangono anche costanti esempi e testimonianze, sicuramente in maggioranza da parte di professori, artisti e attivisti politici, di persone che danno il loro contributo sia in patria, manifestando dissenso e finendo puntualmente in prigione e sotto tortura, sia di persone espatriate che si impegnano a produrre libri, film e quant'altro per segnalare e far conoscere al mondo la situazione. L'Iran è un paese mezzo occidentalizzato, più segretamente che visibilmente, ma lo è. E che non ci sia la coscienza del desiderio di qualcosa di diverso, non lo direi.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma infatti, in generale qualsiasi sistema teocratico è opprimente. Non avere possibilità di scegliere, parlare, esprimere un giudizio diverso, è opprimente. Volevo solo dire, che è il sistema politico di un certo tipo ad esserlo, non la religione in sè.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


artisti e professori contano zero.   un sistema come quello iraniano lo scardini solo se riesci a trascinare con te il popolo.

e da quelle parti la legge del più forte è assai rispettata.    e visto quello che è successo a far saltare i governi in Libia, Siria, Tunisia, ci starei attento prima di sostenere il primo che passa e propugna la rivoluzione laggiù.


----------



## Zod (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> in spiaggia è arrivata una coppia con bambini, lui e i bambini si sono messi in costume, lei si è tolta un lungo gilet ed è rimasta con una maglia a maniche lunghe, lunga fin sotto il ginocchio, e dei pantaloni, e il velo, e così abbigliata ha fatto il bagno, poi si è stesa sulla sabbia vestita, col risultato che mezza spiaggia osservava incuriosita (tra l'altro c'erano nuvole che correvano in cielo, non faceva nemmeno caldo)
> questo modo di fare è secondo me sia contrario all'istinto che al buon senso, poichè credo che chiunque, se un qualsiasi familiare o amico si bagnasse tutti i vestiti, si prodigherebbe per rendergli meno spiacevole la permanenza in spiaggia: il fatto che invece per un marito fosse normale che la moglie rimanesse con i vestiti bagnati appiccicati addosso è stato percepito come una totale mancanza di considerazione per la situazione in cui si trovava il coniuge, cosa molto grave perchè indice di ben altre brutture


Non darei per scontato che lei fosse costretta dal marito a restare praticamente vestita.


----------



## Zod (18 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> che esista un noi e un loro. Ma che ci siano Paesi in cui non vorrei assolutamente vivere (e non parlo di motivazioni economiche). E’ vero e innegabile, l’uxoricidio, il femminicidio sono una nostra piaga. Ma sono reati. Da qualche parte le “adultere” finiscono ammazzate a colpi di pietra, e questo avviene in pubblico, un pubblico che partecipa e approva, nel pieno rispetto della legge. Per quanto attiene al velo, niente da obbiettare. Ma se sia una “libera scelta” o un condizionamento culturale è un dilemma che mi fa propendere per la seconda ipotesi. Poi qui si parla di due cose diverse e distinte. Se la tolleranza e il reciproco rispetto sono la regola, allora veli e nudità convivono di certo pacificamente. Inoltre: una cosa è il velo, ma se una donna si copre completamente il viso, diventa difficile parlarci. Viene da pensare che quella cortina in cui si avvolge serva proprio a non intrattenere o a impedirle ogni genere di rapporto con chiunque le sia estraneo. Se qualcuno si fa crescere la barba, sale su un treno o su un aereo e si fa esplodere tra decine e centinaia di innocenti, avendo come prospettiva le settantadue vergini in attesa nel cielo (che ridiventano vergini dopo ogni rapporto, e sull’importanza data a questo aspetto ci rifletterei un po’), la faccenda assume dei connotati diversi. Che poi le “nostre” società occidentali, secolarizzate e laiche, siano tutt’altro che immuni dalla violenza è un dato che non si può negare. Solo che magari noi la esercitiamo per il potere e per i soldi, che sono due cose concrete, e non per un dio che non si vede. Non è meglio, è diverso... Io comunque sono un adoratore di Harvey il Coniglio.


Questa delle vergini in cielo mi sa di bufala occidentale. Allora alle donne terroriste cosa spetterebbe? Non penso si immolino pensando a quello. Penso siano mossi dallo stesso spirito di chi ha compiuto l'attentato in via Rasella, o dei kamikaze giapponesi.


----------



## Zod (18 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non credo che lo stile di vita occidentale sia così affascinante o irresistibile, piuttosto credo che sia lo stile di vita imposto dall'islam ad essere assurdo e opprimente, per cui anche gli sfortunati abitanti di quelle lande, appena possono volgono lo sguardo altrove, e si accorgono che non dovrebbe essere obbligatorio vivere così!


La religione musulmana è la più diffusa nel mondo e giudicarla per qualche migliaio di estremisti mi pare eccessivo. L'estremismo c'è in tutte le culture, compresa quella cattolica. Se una donna sceglie di sua iniziativa il burka non ci trovo nulla di male.

Poi...consideriamo una evoluzione il fatto che una donna possa stare in perizoma sulla spiaggia con l'inguine ben depilata, eppure se venisse imposto dalla legge questo modo di fare, la nuova libertà potrebbe anche diventare il Burka. Che ognuno si vesta come vuole libero dai preconcetti altrui. E se una donna in bikini è mal vista in una spiaggia orientale, prima di preoccuparcene, interessiamoci a fare in modo che una donna col burka non sia mal vista in una spiaggia italiana.

Giudicare una cultura differente dalla nostra come arretrata poi giustifica il loro volerne stare separati. Tra l'altro è una cosa che in Europa abbiamo vissuto drammaticamente, l'idea della superiorità.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La religione musulmana è la più diffusa nel mondo e giudicarla per qualche migliaio di estremisti mi pare eccessivo. L'estremismo c'è in tutte le culture, compresa quella cattolica. Se una donna sceglie di sua iniziativa il burka non ci trovo nulla di male.
> 
> Poi...consideriamo una evoluzione il fatto che una donna possa stare in perizoma sulla spiaggia con l'inguine ben depilata, eppure se venisse imposto dalla legge questo modo di fare, la nuova libertà potrebbe anche diventare il Burka. Che ognuno si vesta come vuole libero dai preconcetti altrui. E se una donna in bikini è mal vista in una spiaggia orientale, prima di preoccuparcene, interessiamoci a fare in modo che una donna col burka non sia mal vista in una spiaggia italiana.
> 
> Giudicare una cultura differente dalla nostra come arretrata poi giustifica il loro volerne stare separati. Tra l'altro è una cosa che in Europa abbiamo vissuto drammaticamente, l'idea della superiorità.


Su questo argomento sono inaspettatamente d'accordo con te. 
È sull'economia che facciamo scintille.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La religione musulmana è la più diffusa nel mondo e giudicarla per qualche migliaio di estremisti mi pare eccessivo. L'estremismo c'è in tutte le culture, compresa quella cattolica. Se una donna sceglie di sua iniziativa il burka non ci trovo nulla di male.
> 
> Poi...consideriamo una evoluzione il fatto che una donna possa stare in perizoma sulla spiaggia con l'inguine ben depilata, eppure se venisse imposto dalla legge questo modo di fare, la nuova libertà potrebbe anche diventare il Burka. Che ognuno si vesta come vuole libero dai preconcetti altrui. E se una donna in bikini è mal vista in una spiaggia orientale, prima di preoccuparcene, interessiamoci a fare in modo che una donna col burka non sia mal vista in una spiaggia italiana.
> 
> Giudicare una cultura differente dalla nostra come arretrata poi giustifica il loro volerne stare separati. Tra l'altro è una cosa che in Europa abbiamo vissuto drammaticamente, l'idea della superiorità.


non so dove hai visto la superiorità nelle 3 righe che ho scritto, anzi ho scritto proprio che secondo me lo stile di vita occidentale non è così affascinante e irresistibile...vabbè
prova a chiedere a LORO, non so se hai notato, ma le donne delle foto hanno anche il naso rifatto allo stesso identico modo, sarà per quello!


----------



## andrea53 (19 Settembre 2015)

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/15_se...ah-14f023a4-5e9d-11e5-8999-34d551e70893.shtml


----------



## banshee (19 Settembre 2015)

Io ho semplicemente raccontato la mia esperienza senza dare giudizi di valore.

In quanto viaggiatrice e non turista, chiaro che mi capita di trovarmi anche a volte in situazioni inaspettate, come mi è successo in america latina ed in russia per altri motivi.

Cosa che ovviamente non ti capita se te ne vai in all inclusive in qualche villaggio.

Come ho scritto più di una volta in questo 3d, chi pretende rispetto, il rispetto lo deve anche portare. 

Nessuno mi ha minacciata o arrestata per il bikini, ma se io so che non è ben visto lì e mi rendo conto di essere osservata con disappunto, di certo non mi metto in topless e tanga per "sfida". 

Detto ciò, gli intolleranti ed estremisti esistono e nemmeno si può fingere di no.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi lo stesso titolo del thread me ne ha tenuta lontano per un po'. Il "loro" presuppone un  "noi".
> Ma quale noi?
> Io sono noi insieme a chi? A proposito di cosa?
> La democrazia?
> ...


E' il processo di identificazione che porta alle contrapposizioni.
E' più facile identificarsi che cercare di scoprire autonomamente chi siamo, è su questa pigrizia della mente etica che si fondano gli estremismi.

Quanto alla religione, il problema è che è serva della politica, nei paesi islamici in modo particolare. 
Le sostanziali contraddizioni presenti in tutti i testi sacri (bibbia compresa) si prestano a interpretazioni arbitrarie e filtrate dalle culture politiche dei vari luoghi, producendo sistemi valoriali a noi inconcepibili.
Tuttavia non possiamo negarlo, esiste una "cultura occidentale" di riferimento, da noi, ed è multiforme e variegata, complessa, secolarizzata, asservita spesso all' economia globale. Mastica e sputa le altre forme di cultura, perchè chi viene da noi alla lunga non ha alternative, o accetta o si ribella, spesso in modo scomposto e violento (come Jihad John) cercando inutilmente nel suo truce integralismo di ritorno di contrapporsi e di risolversi. (Parlo di cultura e non di religione e non a caso).

Perciò mi chiedo se esista davvero una possibilità che la società del futuro sia multiculturale,  soprattutto penso a "quale" multiculturalità se non esiste una vera base di valori condivisi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il processo di identificazione che porta alle contrapposizioni.
> E' più facile identificarsi che cercare di scoprire autonomamente chi siamo, è su questa pigrizia della mente etica che si fondano gli estremismi.
> 
> Quanto alla religione, il problema è che è serva della politica, nei paesi islamici in modo particolare.
> ...


Poni un problema non da poco, come sempre, e che già facciamo fatica a individuare figuriamoci se possiamo trovare una soluzione.
Io penso che noi tendiamo a creare una società relativista rispetto ai valori purché non sia intaccata la libertà di consumo.
Evidentemente il consumo di cose, persone, divertimento corrisponde a una tendenza umana. 
La nostra società rifiuta chiunque non si adegui e non possa diventare consumo.
Questa varietà non è multiculturalismo che implica culture che si confrontano con,chiarezza per trovare somiglianze, identità e la ricchezza delle differenze. 
Ma queste identità noi non le abbiamo chiare, noi esseri umani.


----------



## perplesso (19 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/esteri/15_se...ah-14f023a4-5e9d-11e5-8999-34d551e70893.shtml


ordinaria amministrazione


----------



## andrea53 (19 Settembre 2015)

*Sì, guarda.*



perplesso ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione


Come in Europa. giusto quattro o cinque secoli fa. O come nello Stato Pontificio, quando i papi obbligavano i cittadini ad assistere alle decapitazioni in Piazza del Popolo. Poco più di un secolo fa. Mi è piaciuta molto la statua che a Costanza i tedeschi luterani hanno eretto a ricordo del concilio che - tra le altre amenità - fece finire sul rogo Jan Hus e anche qualcuno dei suoi seguaci, oltre al cadavere del suo maestro, morto trent’anni prima e disseppellito all'uopo: dato che in quella città convennero una gran quantità di puttane per tenere alto il morale ai settemila dottori della chiesa impegnati nel concilio, oggi, all’ingresso del porto lacustre, sulla cima del molo, una statua che rappresenta una donna discinta e prosperosa, girando lentamente su sé stessa, regge nelle mani due ometti nudi: uno con la corona, l’altro con la tiara. L’imperatore e il papa. Sul basamento c’è impresso il nome dell’eroina (immaginaria, ma non troppo): Imperia, senza riferimenti all’omonima città ligure...
Come dire: quando religione e potere politico si mescolano e diventano una cosa sola, meglio scappare.


anche se le chiese riformate, a cominciare da quella anglicana, un po’ di confusione, in questo senso, l’hanno fatta


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

integrazione ... dagli anni 80 / 90, almeno qui, ha cambiato concetto. Alla base c'è l'incontro ... non è un cammino a senso unico. Per osservazione e esperienza diretta ci vogliono ca. fino a tre generazioni. La prima di norma rimane ancorata nella propria "cultura". La seconda trapassa una crisi di identità non indifferente, spesso. La terza riesce infine a trovare un equilibrio ... Sono processi e percorsi lunghi. Da ambo le parti. Più esperienze si fanno meno muri ci sono ... è un lavoro che stanno facendo i nostri figli. Non noi in primis. Quando sono venuta qui nella mia classe eravamo solo in due ad essere stranieri. Ora, nell'ultima classe di mia figlia vi erano 19 nazionalità differenti ... hanno occhi differenti da noi ... vedono, sentono e vivono altro. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (20 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Come in Europa. giusto quattro o cinque secoli fa. O come nello Stato Pontificio, quando i papi obbligavano i cittadini ad assistere alle decapitazioni in Piazza del Popolo. Poco più di un secolo fa. Mi è piaciuta molto la statua che a Costanza i tedeschi luterani hanno eretto a ricordo del concilio che - tra le altre amenità - fece finire sul rogo Jan Hus e anche qualcuno dei suoi seguaci, oltre al cadavere del suo maestro, morto trent’anni prima e disseppellito all'uopo: dato che in quella città convennero una gran quantità di puttane per tenere alto il morale ai settemila dottori della chiesa impegnati nel concilio, oggi, all’ingresso del porto lacustre, sulla cima del molo, una statua che rappresenta una donna discinta e prosperosa, girando lentamente su sé stessa, regge nelle mani due ometti nudi: uno con la corona, l’altro con la tiara. L’imperatore e il papa. Sul basamento c’è impresso il nome dell’eroina (immaginaria, ma non troppo): Imperia, senza riferimenti all’omonima città ligure...
> Come dire: quando religione e potere politico si mescolano e diventano una cosa sola, meglio scappare.
> View attachment 10691
> 
> anche se le chiese riformate, a cominciare da quella anglicana, un po’ di confusione, in questo senso, l’hanno fatta


Noi veneriamo il dio denaro, la religione è più un elemento di tradizione culturale che di credo religioso. I confronti vanno quindi fatti con il potere economico. L'economia occidentale è un grande casinò, dove anche chi non gioca può finire per strada con la famiglia. La divisione in caste è fatta tra chi ha e chi non ha. Puoi essere anche Bin Laden ma se entri in un centro commerciale con i quattrini che ti escono dalle tasche ti accolgono a braccia aperte. Potremmo poi parlare delle ragazzine che mandano foto osé a chi le fa una ricarica al cellulare. Potremmo parlare di chi spende mille Euro per un cellulare, degli abiti firmati, delle auto da 200 mila Euro. Se puoi dimostrare di avere denaro sei qualcuno, altrimenti sei feccia. Fai la prova, vestiti di stracci e fai un giro nei negozi di via dei Condotti e vedi come ti trattano. Non gli interessa la tua religione, gli interessa di quanto denaro disponi. E se rubi un panino e non hai i soldi per pagarti un avvocato finisci in galera, l'equivalente del prigioniero politico. La democrazia non si riesce a portarla in quei paesi, perché per sua natura si porta dietro anche quel carrozzone di merda che è il capitalismo. 

Cristo predicava la povertà, cosa c'entra il capitalismo?


----------



## andrea53 (20 Settembre 2015)

*e infatti...*



Zod ha detto:


> Noi veneriamo il dio denaro, la religione è più un elemento di tradizione culturale che di credo religioso. I confronti vanno quindi fatti con il potere economico. L'economia occidentale è un grande casinò, dove anche chi non gioca può finire per strada con la famiglia. La divisione in caste è fatta tra chi ha e chi non ha. Puoi essere anche Bin Laden ma se entri in un centro commerciale con i quattrini che ti escono dalle tasche ti accolgono a braccia aperte. Potremmo poi parlare delle ragazzine che mandano foto osé a chi le fa una ricarica al cellulare. Potremmo parlare di chi spende mille Euro per un cellulare, degli abiti firmati, delle auto da 200 mila Euro. Se puoi dimostrare di avere denaro sei qualcuno, altrimenti sei feccia. Fai la prova, vestiti di stracci e fai un giro nei negozi di via dei Condotti e vedi come ti trattano. Non gli interessa la tua religione, gli interessa di quanto denaro disponi. E se rubi un panino e non hai i soldi per pagarti un avvocato finisci in galera, l'equivalente del prigioniero politico. La democrazia non si riesce a portarla in quei paesi, perché per sua natura si porta dietro anche quel carrozzone di merda che è il capitalismo.
> 
> Cristo predicava la povertà, cosa c'entra il capitalismo?


Jan Hus e i suoi seguaci finirono sul rogo perché predicavano la povertà della chiesa. Troppo pericolosi...


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Noi veneriamo il dio denaro, la religione è più un elemento di tradizione culturale che di credo religioso. I confronti vanno quindi fatti con il potere economico. L'economia occidentale è un grande casinò, dove anche chi non gioca può finire per strada con la famiglia. La divisione in caste è fatta tra chi ha e chi non ha. Puoi essere anche Bin Laden ma se entri in un centro commerciale con i quattrini che ti escono dalle tasche ti accolgono a braccia aperte. Potremmo poi parlare delle ragazzine che mandano foto osé a chi le fa una ricarica al cellulare. Potremmo parlare di chi spende mille Euro per un cellulare, degli abiti firmati, delle auto da 200 mila Euro. Se puoi dimostrare di avere denaro sei qualcuno, altrimenti sei feccia. Fai la prova, vestiti di stracci e fai un giro nei negozi di via dei Condotti e vedi come ti trattano. Non gli interessa la tua religione, gli interessa di quanto denaro disponi. E se rubi un panino e non hai i soldi per pagarti un avvocato finisci in galera, l'equivalente del prigioniero politico. La democrazia non si riesce a portarla in quei paesi, perché per sua natura si porta dietro anche quel carrozzone di merda che è il capitalismo.
> 
> Cristo predicava la povertà, cosa c'entra il capitalismo?


secondo me il capitalismo col tempo ha sviluppato, almeno in teoria, dei correttivi validi che sono in sintesi che chi ha di più è tenuto a contribuire di più, per questo motivo abbiamo ospedali e scuole per tutti, sussidi per chi rimane senza lavoro, pensioni per chi non lavora più o non può lavorare, case per chi non se lo può permettere etc. etc....quindi, posto che sempre secondo me non siamo tutti uguali ma anzi siamo tutti diversi (nel senso che se domani mattina per assurdo ci svegliassimo con 100 €uro o moneta x a testa, dopo poco tempo sono convinta che ci sarebbe chi non ha più nulla e chi invece ha 200/500/1000....€uro), ben vengano i grandi contribuenti

il problema è piuttosto che le cose stanno così solo in teoria, e che il capitalismo "sano" è ostaggio della finanza e delle banche, che sono diventate una roba insensata, e che con la loro legislazione ad hoc rendono possibile che i grandi contribuenti possano essere, invece e facilmente, grandi evasori, con il benestare dei politici etc. etc.

anche il consumo non è un male ma anzi è una banalità, posto che le persone ovviamente consumano e l'economia e il lavoro girano per quello, il problema è che a volte/spesso il consumo non è responsabile e diventa consumismo, anche con rischi per la salute (vedi tutta la merda che vendono le multinazionali alimentari)

TUTTAVIA, non mi sembra che dove regna l'islam le cose vadano meglio, ANZI (vabbè vanno sicuramente meglio per gli sceicchi, ma il resto della gente vive male, le donne peggio di tutti)


----------



## perplesso (20 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Come in Europa. giusto quattro o cinque secoli fa. O come nello Stato Pontificio, quando i papi obbligavano i cittadini ad assistere alle decapitazioni in Piazza del Popolo. Poco più di un secolo fa. Mi è piaciuta molto la statua che a Costanza i tedeschi luterani hanno eretto a ricordo del concilio che - tra le altre amenità - fece finire sul rogo Jan Hus e anche qualcuno dei suoi seguaci, oltre al cadavere del suo maestro, morto trent’anni prima e disseppellito all'uopo: dato che in quella città convennero una gran quantità di puttane per tenere alto il morale ai settemila dottori della chiesa impegnati nel concilio, oggi, all’ingresso del porto lacustre, sulla cima del molo, una statua che rappresenta una donna discinta e prosperosa, girando lentamente su sé stessa, regge nelle mani due ometti nudi: uno con la corona, l’altro con la tiara. L’imperatore e il papa. Sul basamento c’è impresso il nome dell’eroina (immaginaria, ma non troppo): Imperia, senza riferimenti all’omonima città ligure...
> Come dire: quando religione e potere politico si mescolano e diventano una cosa sola, meglio scappare.
> View attachment 10691
> 
> anche se le chiese riformate, a cominciare da quella anglicana, un po’ di confusione, in questo senso, l’hanno fatta


Potrei portarti testimonianze oculari di come le ragazze persiane,afghane e di altri paesi musulmani vivessero non dico all'occidentale, ma quantomeno non giravano le pattuglie della polizia etica ad arrestare i fidanzati che si tenevano per mano e si poteva andare in giro vestiti normalmente.

da almeno una quarantina d'anni, il mondo musulmano si sta radicalizzando e tornando aggressivo.

non ti so dare una risposta totalmente esaustiva,ancora.   ma non posso non prendere atto di quanto accade, al netto delle fisime dei buonisti nostrani e non solo nostrani.


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il processo di identificazione che porta alle contrapposizioni.
> E' più facile identificarsi che cercare di scoprire autonomamente chi siamo, è su questa pigrizia della mente etica che si fondano gli estremismi.
> 
> Quanto alla religione, il problema è che è serva della politica, nei paesi islamici in modo particolare.
> ...


:up:


----------



## andrea53 (21 Settembre 2015)

*Su questo sono perfettamente d’accordo.*



perplesso ha detto:


> Potrei portarti testimonianze oculari di come le ragazze persiane,afghane e di altri paesi musulmani vivessero non dico all'occidentale, ma quantomeno non giravano le pattuglie della polizia etica ad arrestare i fidanzati che si tenevano per mano e si poteva andare in giro vestiti normalmente.
> 
> da almeno una quarantina d'anni, il mondo musulmano si sta radicalizzando e tornando aggressivo.
> 
> non ti so dare una risposta totalmente esaustiva,ancora.   ma non posso non prendere atto di quanto accade, al netto delle fisime dei buonisti nostrani e non solo nostrani.


Assolutamente d’accordo. Sotto il “controllo” della perfida Unione Sovietica le ragazze afghane lavoravano, studiavano diplomandosi e laureandosi, si vestivano normalmente, portavano jeans e minigonne e partecipavano normalmente alla vita civile. Questo non fa certo dell’URSS un paradiso perduto. Lo scià di Persia, di sicuro uno dei più potenti satrapi del Secolo passato, imponeva mode e vestiti occidentali ai cittadini (anche) per prevenire certi contagi dai Paesi confinanti. Mi ricordo le femministe in piazza ad accogliere e festeggiare quel simpaticone di Khomeini, però.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo. Sotto il “controllo” della perfida Unione Sovietica le ragazze afghane lavoravano, studiavano diplomandosi e laureandosi, si vestivano normalmente, portavano jeans e minigonne e partecipavano normalmente alla vita civile. Questo non fa certo dell’URSS un paradiso perduto. Lo scià di Persia, di sicuro uno dei più potenti satrapi del Secolo passato, imponeva mode e vestiti occidentali ai cittadini (anche) per prevenire certi contagi dai Paesi confinanti. *Mi ricordo le femministe in piazza ad accogliere e festeggiare quel simpaticone di Khomeini, però*.


in che senso? non capisco


----------



## Lucrezia (21 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Potrei portarti testimonianze oculari di come le ragazze persiane,afghane e di altri paesi musulmani vivessero non dico all'occidentale, ma quantomeno non giravano le pattuglie della polizia etica ad arrestare i fidanzati che si tenevano per mano e si poteva andare in giro vestiti normalmente.
> 
> da almeno una quarantina d'anni, il mondo musulmano si sta radicalizzando e tornando aggressivo.
> 
> non ti so dare una risposta totalmente esaustiva,ancora.   ma non posso non prendere atto di quanto accade, al netto delle fisime dei buonisti nostrani e non solo nostrani.


A me sembra - così, empiricamente, basandomi solo sui dati di pubblico dominio- che questo fenomeno sia più politico che religioso. In alcuni casi (per esempio Afghanistan e Iran) il potere teocratico è stato sostenuto e sistemato in una posizione di supremazia da potenze occidentali. In altri casi, e comunque in generale anche per quanto riguarda i due esempi precedenti, il concetto è che, laddove c'è la volontà di rovesciare un potere dispotico al governo da anni, decenni o secoli, nei paesi in cui è difficile che si crei una coscienza politica laica per carenza di possibilità di studio, scarsa o nulla possibilità di ricevere informazioni dal resto del mondo, scarsa alfabetizzazione ecc, è evidente che la religione sia l'unico collante abbastanza forte da riunire il numero di persone necessario ad opporsi ad un governo armato. La maggior parte dei conflitti che vanno avanti dal 2013 o prima nei paesi musulmani si può riassumere come governo vs movimenti (estremisti) musulmani. è evidente che soprattutto in paesi che non hanno una formazione politico-civile, sia molto più facile convincere le persone a rischiare morte e prigionia in nome di qualcosa di forte come il senso di dio e della salvezza della propria anima perchè, a conti fatti, quando sei in prima linea a combattere, non ci sono molte cose abbastanza forti da spingerti ad andare contro il tuo istinto di sopravvivenza. Nei paesi musulmani dove alle manifestazioni sono seguite risposte positive del governo, in termini di accettazione relativa delle richieste tramite moderate riforme, non sono scoppiate guerre sanguinose.
La religione è semplicemente l'unico collante abbastanza forte da sostenere una rivolta cospicua contro poteri dispotici in molto luoghi. Poi chiaramente tutto sembra particolarmente minaccioso dal modo in cui i media presentano e hanno presentato negli ultimi anni il problema.


----------



## Zod (21 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Potrei portarti testimonianze oculari di come le ragazze persiane,afghane e di altri paesi musulmani vivessero non dico all'occidentale, ma quantomeno non giravano le pattuglie della polizia etica ad arrestare i fidanzati che si tenevano per mano e si poteva andare in giro vestiti normalmente.
> 
> da almeno una quarantina d'anni, il mondo musulmano si sta radicalizzando e tornando aggressivo.
> 
> non ti so dare una risposta totalmente esaustiva,ancora.   ma non posso non prendere atto di quanto accade, al netto delle fisime dei buonisti nostrani e non solo nostrani.


Il mondo musulmano non è centralizzato come quello cattolico, non ha un papa o una figura religiosa di riferimento. Ha invece tante figure minori, spesso in contrasto tra loro, se non in guerra. È un mondo molto variegato. Noi conosciamo solo gli estremismi, perché solo quelli ci vengono mostrati. Giudicare il mondo musulmano per pochi estremisti, fomentati e armati da chissà chi, è un errore.


----------



## Lucrezia (21 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il mondo musulmano non è centralizzato come quello cattolico, non ha un papa o una figura religiosa di riferimento. Ha invece tante figure minori, spesso in contrasto tra loro, se non in guerra. È un mondo molto variegato. Noi conosciamo solo gli estremismi, perché solo quelli ci vengono mostrati. Giudicare il mondo musulmano per pochi estremisti, fomentati e armati da chissà chi, è un errore.


Concordo :up:


----------



## andrea53 (21 Settembre 2015)

*Sì, mi dispiace*



free ha detto:


> in che senso? non capisco


Ma al tempo ci furono un po’ di femministe nostrane che si indignarono perché le donne persiane, invece di manifestare contro il carovita e contro il regime dello Scià (già fuggito da tempo in Marocco), rivendicavano il diritto di vestirsi liberamente e non volevano coprirsi col chador e con le lugubri vesti nere imposte dal nuovo despota. Non lo scrivo con piacere, ma anche qualche mia cara amica prese questo abbaglio. Caddero nella trappola perché l’Ayatollah invitò le donne a non travestirsi da “bambole” per il piacere degli uomini.


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il mondo musulmano non è centralizzato come quello cattolico, non ha un papa o una figura religiosa di riferimento. Ha invece tante figure minori, spesso in contrasto tra loro, se non in guerra. È un mondo molto variegato. Noi conosciamo solo gli estremismi, perché solo quelli ci vengono mostrati. Giudicare il mondo musulmano per pochi estremisti, fomentati e armati da chissà chi, è un errore.


torna a giocare con le trottoline, Zod.


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> A me sembra - così, empiricamente, basandomi solo sui dati di pubblico dominio- che questo fenomeno sia più politico che religioso. In alcuni casi (per esempio Afghanistan e Iran) il potere teocratico è stato sostenuto e sistemato in una posizione di supremazia da potenze occidentali. In altri casi, e comunque in generale anche per quanto riguarda i due esempi precedenti, il concetto è che, laddove c'è la volontà di rovesciare un potere dispotico al governo da anni, decenni o secoli, nei paesi in cui è difficile che si crei una coscienza politica laica per carenza di possibilità di studio, scarsa o nulla possibilità di ricevere informazioni dal resto del mondo, scarsa alfabetizzazione ecc, è evidente che la religione sia l'unico collante abbastanza forte da riunire il numero di persone necessario ad opporsi ad un governo armato. La maggior parte dei conflitti che vanno avanti dal 2013 o prima nei paesi musulmani si può riassumere come governo vs movimenti (estremisti) musulmani. è evidente che soprattutto in paesi che non hanno una formazione politico-civile, sia molto più facile convincere le persone a rischiare morte e prigionia in nome di qualcosa di forte come il senso di dio e della salvezza della propria anima perchè, a conti fatti, quando sei in prima linea a combattere, non ci sono molte cose abbastanza forti da spingerti ad andare contro il tuo istinto di sopravvivenza. Nei paesi musulmani dove alle manifestazioni sono seguite risposte positive del governo, in termini di accettazione relativa delle richieste tramite moderate riforme, non sono scoppiate guerre sanguinose.
> La religione è semplicemente l'unico collante abbastanza forte da sostenere una rivolta cospicua contro poteri dispotici in molto luoghi. Poi chiaramente tutto sembra particolarmente minaccioso dal modo in cui i media presentano e hanno presentato negli ultimi anni il problema.


Uhm in Iran non mi pare che l'ascesa di Khomeini sia stata vista di buon occhio in Occidente, soprattutto negli USA

(sì che era l'epoca dell'amministrazione Carter....)

le tradizioni mediorientali non sono inclini alla democrazia occidentalmente intesa, il che non toglie che in alcune realtà abbiamo almeno una situazione stabile.   tipo in Giordania.

il disastro fatto da francesi ed amministrazione Obama in prima linea è evidente oggi più che mai, ma era chiaro fin dal 2011 che si stava facendo un salto nel buio, perchè, come dici anche tu, in quei paesi il pensiero forte, quello che riesce a coagulare trasversalmente la popolazione, ce l'hanno solo le formazioni integraliste, che vanno leva sulle tradizioni secolari della gente.

andrebbe ricordato ad esempio il grande e solo parzialmente fruttuoso sforzo dell'Egitto per far rispettare la legge che vietava l'infibulazione delle bambine.

la pressione sociale che isolava come appestate le ragazze che non si facevano "tagliare" e la connivenza degli strati bassi delle forze dell'ordine hanno contribuito colà al successo dei Fratelli Musulmani.   tanto per fare un esempio non del tutto noto al grande pubblico.

Andrebbe poi indagata meglio la situazione di paesi apparentemente calmi come quelli del golfo persico, chè però sia con Al Qaida che con lo Stato Islamico hanno sempre avuto rapporti stretti come finanziamenti e come reclute.


----------



## andrea53 (21 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Uhm in Iran non mi pare che l'ascesa di Khomeini sia stata vista di buon occhio in Occidente, soprattutto negli USA
> 
> (sì che era l'epoca dell'amministrazione Carter....)
> 
> ...


Dopo che sono stati rovesciati i presidenti a vita grazie alla Primavera Araba, in molti casi si è scivolati dalla padella nella brace. Probabilmente i giovani, quelli residenti nelle metropoli, quelli magari più a contatto coi turisti e anche in virtù di mezzi come quello che stiamo usando adesso, si sono rivoltati contro i poteri costituiti. Basta uno smartphone e un giro su youtube perché dei ragazzi magrebini abbiano una qualche immagine, anche distorta o approssimativa di come si vive nelle nostre Società, laiche, secolarizzate e - almeno nel confronto con loro - ricche. Poi quando si va a votare, votano tutti e dio vince sempre perché è un articolo gratuito che, come si vede, funziona sempre, specie se le maggioranze sono variamente incolte. Dai dispotismi dei presidenti a vita alle dittature religiose. Per quanto attiene ai Paesi del Golfo, a parte le enclave turistiche tipo Dubai o Abu Dhabi, se ne ha un’immagine infinitamente distante, simile a quelle che riceviamo dalle varie sonde spedite periodicamente su Marte...


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma al tempo ci furono un po’ di femministe nostrane che si indignarono perché le donne persiane, invece di manifestare contro il carovita e contro il regime dello Scià (già fuggito da tempo in Marocco), rivendicavano il diritto di vestirsi liberamente e non volevano coprirsi col chador e con le lugubri vesti nere imposte dal nuovo despota. Non lo scrivo con piacere, ma anche qualche mia cara amica prese questo abbaglio. Caddero nella trappola perché l’Ayatollah invitò le donne a non travestirsi da “bambole” per il piacere degli uomini.


grazie, non lo sapevo...
diciamo che di solito quando qualcuno cerca di imporre agli altri una "divisa", tira sempre una brutta aria!


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il mondo musulmano non è centralizzato come quello cattolico, non ha un papa o una figura religiosa di riferimento. Ha invece tante figure minori, spesso in contrasto tra loro, se non in guerra. È un mondo molto variegato. Noi conosciamo solo gli estremismi, perché solo quelli ci vengono mostrati. Giudicare il mondo musulmano per pochi estremisti, fomentati e armati da chissà chi, è un errore.


Questo è vero. Sarebbe come voler giudicare il cristianesimo solo dall'inquisizione spagnola.
Però è anche vero che Gesù non ha mai predicato la guerra santa nè altra violenza ma sempre il perdono e l'amore per il prossimo. Il Corano è ben diverso.


----------



## zanna (22 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Sarebbe come voler giudicare il cristianesimo solo dall'inquisizione spagnola.
> Però è anche vero che Gesù non ha mai predicato la guerra santa nè altra violenza ma sempre il perdono e l'amore per il prossimo. *Il Corano è ben diverso.*


Bah personalmente non penso che molti conoscano il Corano nella sua interezza, come pochi conoscono la Bibbia ed il Vangelo o altri testi sacri ... ho come l'impressione che sia conosciuto per stralci magari pure estrapolati e fuori contesto da apparire validi per tutte le stagioni e adattabili a tutte le opinioni IMHO


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bah *personalmente non penso che molti conoscano il Corano nella sua interezza, come pochi conoscono la Bibbia ed il Vangelo o altri testi sacri *... ho come l'impressione che sia conosciuto per stralci magari pure estrapolati e fuori contesto da apparire validi per tutte le stagioni e adattabili a tutte le opinioni IMHO


Questo è certo. Ma resta comunque il fatto che l'etica del messaggio evangelico è ben diversa dal quella dell'Islam. Gesù esorta ad amare i propri nemici, il Corano dice di combatterli ed ucciderli.


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bah personalmente non penso che molti conoscano il Corano nella sua interezza, come pochi conoscono la Bibbia ed il Vangelo o altri testi sacri ... ho come l'impressione che sia conosciuto per stralci magari pure estrapolati e fuori contesto da apparire validi per tutte le stagioni e adattabili a tutte le opinioni IMHO


no no.  il Corano è un testo completamente originale.  nel senso che nessun altro testo sacro si esprime in modo così chiaro e netto su questioni civilistiche e penalistiche.

ed è stato scritto da un capo militare, non da un predicatore misericordioso.


----------



## zanna (22 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo è certo. Ma resta comunque il fatto che l'etica del messaggio evangelico è ben diversa dal quella dell'Islam. Gesù esorta ad amare i propri nemici, il Corano dice di combatterli ed ucciderli.





perplesso ha detto:


> no no.  il Corano è un testo completamente originale.  nel senso che nessun altro testo sacro si esprime in modo così chiaro e netto su questioni civilistiche e penalistiche.
> 
> ed è stato scritto da un capo militare, non da un predicatore misericordioso.


Bon allora son contento che venga seguito alla lettera da una minoranza ... almeno per ora


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bon allora son contento che venga seguito alla lettera da una minoranza ... almeno per ora


se Dio esistesse davvero, fulminerebbe al'istante tutti i fanatici di qualunque religione, che in suo nome da millenni ammazzano il prossimo.


----------



## andrea53 (22 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie, non lo sapevo...
> diciamo che di solito quando qualcuno cerca di imporre agli altri una "divisa", tira sempre una brutta aria!



Sottoscrivo, con furore


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

non me ne intendo ... ho letto un po' ... fatto qualche domanda, ma nulla a che vedere con degli approfondimenti. Per quello che ho capito, né il Corano né la Bibbia, esprimono solo petali di fiori. Ma da qui a sostenere certe cose ce ne passa. 


http://www.corano.it


sienne
_



_


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se Dio esistesse davvero, fulminerebbe al'istante tutti i fanatici di qualunque religione, che in suo nome da millenni ammazzano il prossimo.


Pronunciano il nome di dio invano.
Si servono del nome di dio per i loro scopi.  (cit. Benigni - I dieci comandamenti).


----------



## Lucrezia (22 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo è certo. Ma resta comunque il fatto che l'etica del messaggio evangelico è ben diversa dal quella dell'Islam. Gesù esorta ad amare i propri nemici, il Corano dice di combatterli ed ucciderli.





perplesso ha detto:


> no no.  il Corano è un testo completamente originale.  nel senso che nessun altro testo sacro si esprime in modo così chiaro e netto su questioni civilistiche e penalistiche.
> 
> ed è stato scritto da un capo militare, non da un predicatore misericordioso.


Questa discussione è abbastanza complessa, comunque, ci provo.
Il Corano presenta in alcuni passaggi un (solo) tipo di messaggio violento: quello contro gli infedeli. Con infedeli si intendono i non seguaci delle religioni monoteiste, quindi teoricamente coloro che non sono nè musulmani, nè cristiani, nè ebrei. Viene considerato valido l'Antico Testamento, che è infatti riassunto nel Corano, e che era all'epoca l'unico testo sacro monoteista 'concluso', e da esso infatti riprende la maggior parte delle idee (nonchè alcuni toni minacciosi oserei dire), pur eliminando da esso i tratti profondamente maschilisti e introducendo le prime leggi di tutela della donna (che purtroppo da molti non vengono oggi rispettate dalle stesse famiglie d'origine, ma che sono scritte nero su bianco. Che poi una prenda solo le cose che gli paiono convenire da un testo, questo è altro affare). I Vangeli sono pure considerati validi, (fra l'altro l'uso del velo per la donna è introdotto proprio nel Nuovo Testamento) Gesù considerato un grande profeta, e difatti due capitoli del Corano sono dedicati alla Madonna e a Giuseppe. Il testo va anche contestualizzato, come tutti i testi sacri vanno contestualizzati, in quanto riportano norme per la sopravvivenza in un determinato periodo storico e luogo geografico (cibi e sostante proibite ecc.). Nello specifico, l'incoraggiamento a ribellarsi agli infedeli è dato anche dalla situazione degli arabi politeisti nei confronti dei primi gruppi di musulmani, che dopo diversi attentati, confisca dei beni, torture ecc, spinsero all'apertura delle ostilità. Epoca e cultura chiaramente influenzano. Ciò nonostante, benchè sia vero che le parti normative del corano siano estremamente esplicite e chiare, tutto il resto del testo si presenta osuro, poetico, frammentato, di difficile comprensione e passibile di numerose interpretazioni a seconda del livello spirituale del lettore. Anche la parte riguardante la lotta contro gli infedeli muta e si contraddice da sola a più riprese. Le interpretazioni letterali sono sempre fonti di problemi, in tutte le religioni. Certo l'esempio della vita di Maometto è molto diverso da quanto abbiamo sappiamo sulla vita di Gesù (anche se chiaramente il primo racconto è molto più di 'prima mano' del secondo, e su Gesù sappiamo i pochissimi fatti riportati da Matteo), ma è anche vero che le tre religioni monoteiste sono basate su concetti diversi di cui non si può necessariamente dire che uno sia meglio dell'altro (perchè cristianesimo e ebraismo sono comunque fondate tradizionalmente su un concetto di senso di colpa, sacrificio e martirio, concetti psicologicamente e fisicamente violenti. Certo,è vero, più contro sè stessi che contro il prossimo).
Ogni religione presenta delle verità base per tutti, e delle verità più evolute che solo pochi capiranno. Il messaggio, ognuno l'ha sempre interpretato come più gli conveniva o come era in grado di comprendere coi suoi mezzi. Da ciò, comunque, non si può nè condannare nè assolvere una religione intera.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Questa discussione è abbastanza complessa, comunque, ci provo.
> Il Corano presenta in alcuni passaggi un (solo) tipo di messaggio violento: quello contro gli infedeli. Con infedeli si intendono i non seguaci delle religioni monoteiste, quindi teoricamente coloro che non sono nè musulmani, nè cristiani, nè ebrei. Viene considerato valido l'Antico Testamento, che è infatti riassunto nel Corano, e che era all'epoca l'unico testo sacro monoteista 'concluso', e da esso infatti riprende la maggior parte delle idee (nonchè alcuni toni minacciosi oserei dire), pur eliminando da esso i tratti profondamente maschilisti e introducendo le prime leggi di tutela della donna (che purtroppo da molti non vengono oggi rispettate dalle stesse famiglie d'origine, ma che sono scritte nero su bianco. Che poi una prenda solo le cose che gli paiono convenire da un testo, questo è altro affare). I Vangeli sono pure considerati validi, (fra l'altro l'uso del velo per la donna è introdotto proprio nel Nuovo Testamento) Gesù considerato un grande profeta, e difatti due capitoli del Corano sono dedicati alla Madonna e a Giuseppe. Il testo va anche contestualizzato, come tutti i testi sacri vanno contestualizzati, in quanto riportano norme per la sopravvivenza in un determinato periodo storico e luogo geografico (cibi e sostante proibite ecc.). Nello specifico, l'incoraggiamento a ribellarsi agli infedeli è dato anche dalla situazione degli arabi politeisti nei confronti dei primi gruppi di musulmani, che dopo diversi attentati, confisca dei beni, torture ecc, spinsero all'apertura delle ostilità. Epoca e cultura chiaramente influenzano. Ciò nonostante, benchè sia vero che le parti normative del corano siano estremamente esplicite e chiare, tutto il resto del testo si presenta osuro, poetico, frammentato, di difficile comprensione e passibile di numerose interpretazioni a seconda del livello spirituale del lettore. Anche la parte riguardante la lotta contro gli infedeli muta e si contraddice da sola a più riprese. Le interpretazioni letterali sono sempre fonti di problemi, in tutte le religioni. Certo l'esempio della vita di Maometto è molto diverso da quanto abbiamo sappiamo sulla vita di Gesù (anche se chiaramente il primo racconto è molto più di 'prima mano' del secondo, e su Gesù sappiamo i pochissimi fatti riportati da Matteo), ma è anche vero che le tre religioni monoteiste sono basate su concetti diversi di cui non si può necessariamente dire che uno sia meglio dell'altro (*perchè cristianesimo e ebraismo sono comunque fondate tradizionalmente su un concetto di senso di colpa, sacrificio e martirio, concetti psicologicamente e fisicamente violenti. Certo,è vero, più contro sè stessi che contro il prossimo).*
> Ogni religione presenta delle verità base per tutti, e delle verità più evolute che solo pochi capiranno. Il messaggio, ognuno l'ha sempre interpretato come più gli conveniva o come era in grado di comprendere coi suoi mezzi. Da ciò, comunque, non si può nè condannare nè assolvere una religione intera.


Ma non solo direi, il carattere distintivo del cristianesimo dovrebbe in effetti essere l'amore di dio.
(Eh si, mi mandavano al catechismo) .

Comunque direi che l'interpretazione dei testi sacri, la loro filologia (è così che si dice)?
E' un problema centrale di tutte le religioni e ha scatenato autentiche guerre e divisioni, come tra cattolici e ortodossi, per esempio.

La religione è una faccenda umanissima, purtroppo. Credo  che se anche non ci fossero religioni gli uomini troverebbero comunque qualche motivo per scannarsi lo stesso.


----------



## Lucrezia (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non solo direi, il carattere distintivo del cristianesimo dovrebbe in effetti essere l'amore di dio.
> (Eh si, mi mandavano al catechismo) .
> 
> Comunque direi che l'interpretazione dei testi sacri, la loro filologia (è così che si dice)?
> ...


Sulla prima parte si,  l ho omesso e va certamente ribadito; d altra parte ciò è fondamento delle religioni più diffuse, e che trovo molto bello.

Sul resto anche si,  rimane per me in parte un mistero la causa per cui religione (e politica, che a volte religione diventa) riesca ad essere una forza così potente da far sentire la necessità agli uomini di dover convincere gli altri a condividere il proprio sentire. Che l uomo abbia una tale innata spinta ad indagare il metafisico mi affascina


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte si,  l ho omesso e va certamente ribadito; d altra parte ciò è fondamento delle religioni più diffuse, e che trovo molto bello.
> 
> Sul resto anche si,  rimane per me in parte un mistero la causa per cui religione (e politica, che a volte religione diventa) riesca ad essere una forza così potente da far sentire la necessità agli uomini di dover convincere gli altri a condividere il proprio sentire. Che l uomo abbia una tale innata spinta ad indagare il metafisico mi affascina


l'uomo ha atavicamente una dote sconosciuta agli altri esseri viventi, ovvero la percezione fin dall'inizio di dover morire.

ed il pensiero di essere polvere e di dover tornare un giorno ad esserlo è inaccettabile.  nel nostro profondo, c'è un desiderio potente di vivere per sempre.     la religione serve a questo.    a riempire il nostro desiderio di una prospettiva tangibile.


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non solo direi, il carattere distintivo del cristianesimo dovrebbe in effetti essere l'amore di dio.
> (Eh si, mi mandavano al catechismo) .
> 
> Comunque direi che l'interpretazione dei testi sacri, la loro filologia (è così che si dice)?
> ...


non per niente la Sunna rettamente interpretata è contesa da diverse scuole di diritto islamico, 4 le principali.

ed ognuna di esse ha avuto varie ramificazioni.   l'interpretazione che lo Stato Islamico vuole imporre anche agli altri musulmani, ad esempio è una derivazione del wahhabismo che a sua volta deriva dalla scuola hanbalita, quella che predica l'interpretazione maggiormente letterale del testo maomettano.

la sua pericolosità è data anche dal fatto che analizzando il messaggio dello Stato Islamico si notano vari rimandi anche al Mein Kampf.

ad esempio sull'educazione militare dei giovani e sul ruolo della donna nel sistema.


----------



## Lucrezia (22 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'uomo ha atavicamente una dote sconosciuta agli altri esseri viventi, ovvero la percezione fin dall'inizio di dover morire.
> 
> ed il pensiero di essere polvere e di dover tornare un giorno ad esserlo è inaccettabile.  nel nostro profondo, c'è un desiderio potente di vivere per sempre.     la religione serve a questo.    a riempire il nostro desiderio di una prospettiva tangibile.


Questo è vero. Però mi domando, allora: dove si possono collocare in questo quadro ateismo, agnosticismo, e le religioni che dipingono l'aldilà come qualcosa di a dir poco inquietante? O le filosofie che puntano alla dissoluzione dell'io, come il buddhismo?


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non per niente la Sunna rettamente interpretata è contesa da diverse scuole di diritto islamico, 4 le principali.
> 
> ed ognuna di esse ha avuto varie ramificazioni.   l'interpretazione che lo Stato Islamico vuole imporre anche agli altri musulmani, ad esempio è una derivazione del wahhabismo che a sua volta deriva dalla scuola hanbalita, quella che predica l'interpretazione maggiormente letterale del testo maomettano.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre pensato in effetti che esista una similitudine tra il nazismo e certe forme di integralismo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Però mi domando, allora: dove si possono collocare in questo quadro ateismo, agnosticismo, e le religioni che dipingono l'aldilà come qualcosa di a dir poco inquietante? O le filosofie che puntano alla dissoluzione dell'io, come il buddhismo?


la funzione del Nirvana nel Buddhismo è volta a far superare all'uomo che ha raggiunto l'Illuminazione la paura della fine.
perchè l'uomo saggio non ha paura di morire, sa che questo fa parte del ciclo della vita e lo accetta con serenità.

l'ateismo puro credo non sia mai esistito.   uomini alla Dawkins o alla Odifreddi parvemi essere più ammalati di scientismo che atei puri.       l'agnostico è una versione laica della scommessa pascaliana.

le religioni che dipingono l'aldilà come qualcosa di inquietante mi sfuggono.  a quali ti riferisci?


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Però mi domando, allora: dove si possono collocare in questo quadro ateismo, agnosticismo, e le religioni che dipingono l'aldilà come qualcosa di a dir poco inquietante? O le filosofie che puntano alla dissoluzione dell'io, come il buddhismo?


La faccenda in effetti è molto complessa, una volta parlando con una persona di queste cosa mi ha detto una frase che mi ha fatto rifettere: - Il punto non è se esisteremo dopo la nostra morte, il punto è se tutto questo (il creato) abbia un senso. -


----------



## Lucrezia (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la funzione del Nirvana nel Buddhismo è volta a far superare all'uomo che ha raggiunto l'Illuminazione la paura della fine.<br>
> perchè l'uomo saggio non ha paura di morire, sa che questo fa parte del ciclo della vita e lo accetta con serenità.<br>
> <br>
> l'ateismo puro credo non sia mai esistito.   uomini alla Dawkins o alla Odifreddi parvemi essere più ammalati di scientismo che atei puri.       l'agnostico è una versione laica della scommessa pascaliana.<br>
> ...


<br><br>Io personalmente trovo inquietanti e per nulla allettanti (ma magari è questione culturale) gli aldilà aztechi, vichinghi (solo per i poveretti che non avevano la grazia di cadere con gloria in battaglia...quindi presumo per molta gente, o comunque donne, bambini, anziani se qualcuno c'era); persino il concetto calvinista, mi pare, secondo il quale non si può far niente per assicurarsi un posto in paradiso o all'inferno, e il giudizio di dio al riguardo è completamente imperscrutabile ed incomprensibile, l'ho sempre trovato inquietante...cioè, magari mi aspetta un'eternità all'inferno e non so manco perché, non posso impedirlo né premunirmi in alcun modo...<br>Poi, ci sono tutti i popoli per cui, almeno per un certo periodo di tempo, l'aldilà era solo appannaggio dell'Imperatore/Faraone/monarca: tutti gli altri, mortali. Anche alcune correnti di gnosticismo, fra cui coloro che utilizzavano (e/o hanno scritto) il Vangelo di Giuda, credevano che non tutti gli uomini (in effetti, una minoranza) avessero un'anima (immortale).<br>Io mi immagino alle prese con le prime forme di 'divinità' (il fulmine, il tuono, il fuoco, ecc) e non credo formulassero da ciò un'ipotesi di vita oltre la morte. Forse, è il volersi spiegare qualcosa che fa paura perchè inspiegabile. Non so.<br>
<br>


spleen ha detto:


> La faccenda in effetti è molto complessa, una volta parlando con una persona di queste cosa mi ha detto una frase che mi ha fatto rifettere: - Il punto non è se esisteremo dopo la nostra morte, il punto è se tutto questo (il creato) abbia un senso. -


<br>
<br>Infatti, questa è la domanda che mi ha ossessionata per anni. Sapere se c'era un senso, e quale fosse (sono giunta poi alla conclusione che non fosse peculiarità umana poterlo o doverlo scoprire). Ma è proprio questo bisogno insito nell'uomo di sapere e capire cose che, tanto, sfuggirebbero comunque sempre al suo controllo (tranne che nelle religioni in cui ci si 'merita' il paradiso), che mi affascina, e mi fa domandare il perchè di questo istinto.


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'uomo ha atavicamente una dote sconosciuta agli altri esseri viventi, ovvero la percezione fin dall'inizio di dover morire.
> 
> *ed il pensiero di essere polvere e di dover tornare un giorno ad esserlo è inaccettabile.*  nel nostro profondo, c'è un desiderio potente di vivere per sempre.     la religione serve a questo.    a riempire il nostro desiderio di una prospettiva tangibile.


E' un pensiero insostenibile, priva l'intero universo, la vita e le opere di chiunque, di qualunque senso. Infatti diversi evoluzionisti spiegano il bisogno di spiritualità e la nascita universale delle religioni come un meccanismo di autodifesa sviluppatosi assieme all'intelligenza cognitiva per bilanciare gli effetti nefasti della consapevolezza che essa porta.
Tendo a pensare che alla fine abbia davvero ragione Sir Stephen Hawking... il multiverso è eterno, non ha inizio nè fine, è si genera (non crea) dalla fluttuazione del vuoto quantistico.
 Dio in questo caso non sarebbe necessario, con buona pace di tutte le religioni e del bisogno di senso.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> <br><br>Io personalmente trovo inquietanti e per nulla allettanti (ma magari è questione culturale) gli aldilà aztechi, vichinghi (solo per i poveretti che non avevano la grazia di cadere con gloria in battaglia...quindi presumo per molta gente, o comunque donne, bambini, anziani se qualcuno c'era); persino il concetto calvinista, mi pare, secondo il quale non si può far niente per assicurarsi un posto in paradiso o all'inferno, e il giudizio di dio al riguardo è completamente imperscrutabile ed incomprensibile, l'ho sempre trovato inquietante...cioè, magari mi aspetta un'eternità all'inferno e non so manco perché, non posso impedirlo né premunirmi in alcun modo...<br>Poi, ci sono tutti i popoli per cui, almeno per un certo periodo di tempo, l'aldilà era solo appannaggio dell'Imperatore/Faraone/monarca: tutti gli altri, mortali. Anche alcune correnti di gnosticismo, fra cui coloro che utilizzavano (e/o hanno scritto) il Vangelo di Giuda, credevano che non tutti gli uomini (in effetti, una minoranza) avessero un'anima (immortale).<br>Io mi immagino alle prese con le prime forme di 'divinità' (il fulmine, il tuono, il fuoco, ecc) e non credo formulassero da ciò un'ipotesi di vita oltre la morte. Forse, è il volersi spiegare qualcosa che fa paura perchè inspiegabile. Non so.<br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <br>Infatti, questa è la domanda che mi ha ossessionata per anni. Sapere se c'era un senso, e quale fosse (sono giunta poi alla conclusione che non fosse peculiarità umana poterlo o doverlo scoprire). Ma è proprio questo bisogno insito nell'uomo di sapere e capire cose che, tanto, sfuggirebbero comunque sempre al suo controllo (tranne che nelle religioni in cui ci si 'merita' il paradiso), che mi affascina, e mi fa domandare il perchè di questo istinto.


ah ok non pensavo alle religioni animiste.   

nel Calvinismo si tende a decifrare la vita della persona intuendo quale sarà il suo destino ultraterreno da quello che è lo sviluppo della sua esistenza.    per questo si tende a giudicare destinato al Paradiso chi ha successo su questa Terra e destinato all'inferno chi invece riceve punizioni.   questo detto molto sommariamente.

le religioni norrene sono i culti di popoli essenzialmente guerrieri.   ovvio che predicare che chi cade in battaglia è sicuramente destinato al ValHalla ha una sua funzionalità sociale.


----------



## tullio (23 Settembre 2015)

*Senza entrare nelle sottigliezze teologiche*

e riprendendo il tema iniziale: abbiamo un'ondata migratoria che ha caratteristiche tutte particolari. La prima caratteristica è che si tratta di migranti che NON desiderano l'integrazione ma che desiderano invece (pretendono) di mantenere la loro identità culturale. La seconda è che questi migranti sono portatori di un'identià che è, culturalmente, assai differente da quella dei paesi che vogliono raggiungere. 
Lasciamo stare se fanno bene o male, se è giusto o ingiusto. Questi sono i fatti. Ciò li distingue dai migranti, ad esempio, italiani in America o dai meridionali emigrati al nord negli anni  '50-60. In questi casi esisteva una maggiore omogeneità culturale e chi arrivava desiderava integrarsi e non distinguersi. 
Questi due fattori costituiscono un problema enorme che non può essere sottovalutato.
Aggiungiamo una crisi economica (e politica nei paesi di provenienza) che induce queste persone alla radicalizzazione. Gli immigrati in Francia (sempre per fare un esempio) dal N. Africa negli anni '30 e poi '50-'60 si sono integrati presto nella Francia laica e molti di loro hanno di fatto cessato di seguire l'Islam (seguendo la tendenza locale all'indifferenza religiosa caratteristica della modernità): le ultiume generazioni, nella crisi economica, e i nuovi immigrati, ai margini della società, vedono nell'Islam i termini per una ridefinizione della propria identità in termini radicali. Le guerre con l'Irak e i media deliberatamente filopalestinesi hanno fatto il resto per radicalizzare i codici interpretativi popolari. 
Il risultato è un _nuovo_ Islam che si produce nella crisi della modernità che attraversa alcuni strati popolari occidentali ma soprattutto larga parte del mondo extraeuropeo. Come rilevava Fantastica, il crollo dell'Urss ha avuto la sua parte producendo povertà, ignoranza e cancellando un punto di riferimento alternativo per quanto rigurda la possibilità di un cambiamento.
Il nuovo Islam è assai più radicale del vecchio e ruota, parere mio, come immagine centrale attorno alla paura della donna. Questa è diventata il luogo geometrico per la definizione dell'odiata modernità. Una modernità che è odiata ma che, nei termini del benessere economico, è desiderata e vista come il luogo (l'Europa) della salvezza, salvo poi richiedere (pretendere!) che questo luogo assuma poi i caratteri del luogo di provenienza.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2015)

Analisi corretta, Tullio.

la realtà è esattamente questa.   questi non vogliono amalgamarsi a noi.    vogliono ricreare il loro mondo.  qui e coi nostri soldi.

e sì.  la concezione della donna, ma direi anche quella del rapporto politica-religione, sono elementi divisivi forti.  molto molto forti.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2015)

Concordo con Tullio e Perplesso. Non c'è la volontà di integrarsi nella maggioranza dei casi, ma la pretesa che noi ci adeguiamo alle loro necessità usi e costumi.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

Cosa fa un migrante di solito?
Parte per un paese straniero per lavorare.
Lascia la famiglia al paese natio, con la speranza (o l'illusione) di tornarci.
Fa una vita di sacrifici per anni, e intanto rimette i soldi al paese d'origine per costruirsi la casa, per far crescere i figli etc.
Il migrante segue il lavoro, ma di solito non ha l'ambizione di trasformarsi in qualcosa di altro da quello che è per nascita e cultura.
Gli italiani quando andavano negli USA creavano i loro quartieri. "Il mio grosso grasso matrimonio greco" evidenzia come anche i greci conservavano a distanza di anni caratteristiche proprie. I miei amici in Svizzera, in Germania, in Austria, malgrado le minime differenze che abbiamo con questi Stati, hanno avuto difficoltà a integrarsi, e per anni hanno relazionato soprattutto con gli altri stranieri che lavoravano in loco.
Ma d'altronde, anche quando andiamo in vacanza, noi italiani scegliamo villaggi italiani, amici italiani e per i più conservatori, anche cibo e abitudini italiane. 
Perizoma e topless li ho visti in Egitto e in Tunisia, eppure non sono costumi locali...
Adeguarsi è difficile, ma soprattutto se si considera temporaneo il periodo di allontanamento dalla propria patria, molti lo considerano inutile. Per questo molti stranieri costruiscono piccole comunità indipendenti da noi: vale per gli egiziani come per i filippini. Vale per tutti.
Dove vivo io vi è un'ampia frammentazione etnica: romeni, albanesi, equadoriani, brasiliani, filippini, egiziani, singalesi, pugliesi, siciliani, milanesi. Non vi sono comunità e questo obbliga a relazionarsi anche con persone diverse. Le differenze rimangono: un siciliano sarà sempre un siciliano, un milanese un milanese , ma almeno quando ci si conosce scompaiono i pregiudizi e si vedono le persone. Con le loro differenze. Mia figlia studia in una classe all'80% composta da bambini i cui genitori sono stranieri.
Lei non vede altro però che bambini.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

mah, voi dimenticate veramente tanto. La prima generazione ha una difficoltà enorme ad integrarsi. Vuoi perché non si sono chiesti più di tanto di come è ... vuoi perché credono che la loro cultura non può o deve andare persa ... vuoi perché hanno paura e non conoscono altro ... vuoi tante cose. Persino gli Italiani, Spagnoli, Portoghesi ecc. di prima generazioni degli anni 60, non s'integravano più di tanto. Hanno avuto una grande difficoltà. Rimanevano tra di loro e attaccati alla loro cultura. Conosco tante famiglie - tramite i vari circoli, la Chiesa ecc. - di prima generazione, che ancora oggi non sanno una parola di tedesco. Dopo più di quarant'anni che stanno qui. Quelli che sono finiti in orologeria, masticano il francese (è la lingua prevalente in questo settore). Eppure la democrazie e altri valori si hanno in comune ... figuriamoci se non fosse stato così. Infatti, lo stiamo vivendo con altre culture. È dura. Ma non impossibile. 

È chiaro che non ci può essere una società parallela alla nostra, qui. Perciò l'unica cosa che resta da fare, senza ripetere certi errori del passato (per non far entrare in crisi la seconda generazione, ad esempio ... quella fa casino se sta male e conosce il sistema ecc.), è trovare il dialogo al più presto per una base in comune da condividere. Chi è integrato o è qui da più generazioni dovrebbero essere invitato per fare da ponte ... tutte le parti devono darsi una mossa e c'è chi vuole. Quello è l'anello da prendere e da agganciarsi. Non perdiamo la seconda generazione ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa fa un migrante di solito?
> Parte per un paese straniero per lavorare.
> Lascia la famiglia al paese natio, con la speranza (o l'illusione) di tornarci.
> Fa una vita di sacrifici per anni, e intanto rimette i soldi al paese d'origine per costruirsi la casa, per far crescere i figli etc.
> ...



Ciao

Quoto tutto. 
Stesse esperienze! 

Edit: Vado a volte ad aiutare. Anche se la molla è per ascoltare la varie storie che raccontano. M'incantano. Mi fanno entrare nei vari mondi. C'è una cosa che però è triste. Sai quanti italiani sono ritornati qui, perché nel loro paese non si ritrovavano più? Hanno passato una vita a lavorare qui con il sogno di ritornare e hanno come sospeso tutto ... non si sono neanche bene accorti, che le cose sono cambiate. Recuperano l'integrazione ora ... dopo una vita. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa fa un migrante di solito?
> Parte per un paese straniero per lavorare.
> Lascia la famiglia al paese natio, con la speranza (o l'illusione) di tornarci.
> Fa una vita di sacrifici per anni, e intanto rimette i soldi al paese d'origine per costruirsi la casa, per far crescere i figli etc.
> ...


Non è questione di etnie e religioni.... È questione di persone anche al interno della stessa etnia. Fin a quando si ragionera per popoli e non per individui l'integrazione rimarrà difficile per tutti.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è questione di etnie e religioni.... È questione di persone anche al interno della stessa etnia. Fin a quando si ragionera per popoli e non per individui l'integrazione rimarrà difficile per tutti.



Ciao

Nell'ultima scuola dove ho fatto la supplente vi era un caso di un ragazzo di circa quattordici anni. Spaccato in due interiormente. Aveva iniziato a fare casino di continuo. Con la ricerca di tanti dialoghi, il problema è sorto poi alla luce. Il padre voleva che continuasse a pregare (la Scuola glielo permetteva di andare regolarmente in cortile) e che una volta finita la scuola doveva andare a lavorare. Il ragazzo non voleva più pregare in quella intensità e voleva continuare gli studi. Con tanti dialoghi la scuola è stata capace a trovare una base con il padre. Lui continua a pregare come vuole il padre in cambio il ragazzo va in secondarie e se bastano i voti poi in ginnasio. 

Questo lavoro intendo con la seconda generazione. Sta a tutti noi. Sono persone singole ... 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è questione di etnie e religioni.... È questione di persone anche al interno della stessa etnia. Fin a quando si ragionera per popoli e non per individui l'integrazione rimarrà difficile per tutti.


sì ma è anche vero che ci sono popoli che non abbandonano la propria terra e invece rimangono a combattere, ad es. in questo caso i curdi, che a quanto pare sono gli unici a voler restare (forse perchè non hanno mai avuto un proprio territorio, e sono sempre stati una minoranza oppressa)
dai filmati che si vedono, e anche purtroppo dai conteggi dei morti in mare, si nota facilmente che la percentuale di donne e bambini è molto più bassa rispetto a quella di uomini (e sono quasi tutti giovani, gli anziani sono molto meno che da noi)
quindi secondo me non è proprio vero che stanno migrando le famiglie, o meglio, le famiglie che migrano sono una percentuale relativamente bassa
dove sono le donne e i bambini "mancanti"? sono rimasti?


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> e riprendendo il tema iniziale: abbiamo un'ondata migratoria che ha caratteristiche tutte particolari. La prima caratteristica è che si tratta di migranti che NON desiderano l'integrazione ma che desiderano invece (pretendono) di mantenere la loro identità culturale. La seconda è che questi migranti sono portatori di un'identià che è, culturalmente, assai differente da quella dei paesi che vogliono raggiungere.
> Lasciamo stare se fanno bene o male, se è giusto o ingiusto. Questi sono i fatti. Ciò li distingue dai migranti, ad esempio, italiani in America o dai meridionali emigrati al nord negli anni  '50-60. In questi casi esisteva una maggiore omogeneità culturale e chi arrivava desiderava integrarsi e non distinguersi.
> Questi due fattori costituiscono un problema enorme che non può essere sottovalutato.
> Aggiungiamo una crisi economica (e politica nei paesi di provenienza) che induce queste persone alla radicalizzazione. Gli immigrati in Francia (sempre per fare un esempio) dal N. Africa negli anni '30 e poi '50-'60 si sono integrati presto nella Francia laica e molti di loro hanno di fatto cessato di seguire l'Islam (seguendo la tendenza locale all'indifferenza religiosa caratteristica della modernità): le ultiume generazioni, nella crisi economica, e i nuovi immigrati, ai margini della società, vedono nell'Islam i termini per una ridefinizione della propria identità in termini radicali. Le guerre con l'Irak e i media deliberatamente filopalestinesi hanno fatto il resto per radicalizzare i codici interpretativi popolari.
> ...


Ci sono andati vicini mille e trecento anni fa, ma Carlo Martello li ha fermati a Poitiers. Questa volta ci riusciranno. Nel giro di qualche decennio, l'Europa sarà musulmana. Come dicono i loro Imam in patria, conquisteremo l'occidente col ventre delle nostre donne.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì ma è anche vero che ci sono popoli che non abbandonano la propria terra e invece rimangono a combattere, ad es. in questo caso i curdi, che a quanto pare sono gli unici a voler restare (forse perchè non hanno mai avuto un proprio territorio, e sono sempre stati una minoranza oppressa)
> dai filmati che si vedono, e anche purtroppo dai conteggi dei morti in mare, si nota facilmente che la percentuale di donne e bambini è molto più bassa rispetto a quella di uomini (e sono quasi tutti giovani, gli anziani sono molto meno che da noi)
> quindi secondo me non è proprio vero che stanno migrando le famiglie, o meglio, le famiglie che migrano sono una percentuale relativamente bassa
> dove sono le donne e i bambini "mancanti"? sono rimasti?



Ciao

certo che sono rimasti. Si fugge anche dalla fame. Con quel poco che hanno saputo raccumulare, mandano persino ragazzi (figli) di neanche sedici anni con la speranza che trovino lavoro qui e che gli possa poi aiutare. 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che sono rimasti. Si fugge anche dalla fame. Con quel poco che hanno saputo raccumulare, mandano persino ragazzi (figli) di neanche sedici anni con la speranza che trovino lavoro qui e che gli possa poi aiutare.
> 
> ...



ho capito, tuttavia nel corso della storia anche recente ci sono state popolazioni che hanno risolto in patria, combattendo
scappare a abbandonare tutto non è mica sempre la soluzione


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sono andati vicini mille e trecento anni fa, ma Carlo Martello li ha fermati a Poitiers. Questa volta ci riusciranno. Nel giro di qualche decennio, l'Europa sarà musulmana. *Come dicono i loro Imam in patria, conquisteremo l'occidente col ventre delle nostre donne*.


ma tu ti immagini un prete che dica queste cose?
però la loro è cultura:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, tuttavia nel corso della storia anche recente ci sono state popolazioni che hanno risolto in patria, combattendo
> scappare a abbandonare tutto non è mica sempre la soluzione



Ciao

Tanti italiani, allora, in questo sono maestri ...  scappare ...  
Se ne sono andati in massa con la speranza di trovare un tozzo di pane dopo la guerra ... 
e anche dopo e persino oggi. Ancora oggi l'italiano emigra ... 

Ti sembra una situazione paragonabile? Non proprio. 
Come vedi, basta molto meno per far scappare la gente. 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Tanti italiani, allora, in questo sono maestri ...  scappare ...
> Se ne sono andati in massa con la speranza di trovare un tozzo di pane dopo la guerra ...
> ...


bè, insomma...risorgimento, nazisti...qualche italiano è rimasto a combattere, mi pare:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma tu ti immagini un prete che dica queste cose?
> però la loro è cultura:unhappy:


il problema vero è che da loro preti e capi politici sono spesso le stesse persone. Noi con l'illuminismo ce ne siamo (quasi) liberati, relegando le teocrazie alla storia. La sharia in tanti paesi musulmani è legge dello stato.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, insomma...risorgimento, nazisti...qualche italiano è rimasto a combattere, mi pare:singleeye:



Ciao

beh, anche ora, non è che stanno venendo tutti qui ... :singleeye:


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il problema vero è che da loro preti e capi politici sono spesso le stesse persone. Noi con l'illuminismo ce ne siamo (quasi) liberati, relegando le teocrazie alla storia. La sharia in tanti paesi musulmani è legge dello stato.


già, con i risultati che si possono vedere


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, anche ora, non è che stanno venendo tutti qui ... :singleeye:
> 
> ...


arrivano soprattutto uomini giovani, è questo il punto
chi rimane a combattere per le loro terre?


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> già, con i risultati che si possono vedere


la cosa tragica è che noi abbiamo eliminato gli unici regimi laici della zona, consegnandoli nelle mani di questi tagliagole fondamentalisti.  E solo grazie ai russi non abbiamo fatto la stessa cazzata in Siria con Assad. Certo, erano retti da dittatori, ma vorrei capire se c'è laggiù un solo paese democratico.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sono andati vicini mille e trecento anni fa, ma Carlo Martello li ha fermati a Poitiers. Questa volta ci riusciranno. Nel giro di qualche decennio, l'Europa sarà musulmana. Come dicono i loro Imam in patria, conquisteremo l'occidente col ventre delle nostre donne.


che tristezza....ma purtroppo andrà cosi


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie, non lo sapevo...
> diciamo che di solito quando qualcuno cerca di imporre agli altri una "divisa", tira sempre una brutta aria!


esattamente


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Nell'ultima scuola dove ho fatto la supplente vi era un caso di un ragazzo di circa quattordici anni. Spaccato in due interiormente. Aveva iniziato a fare casino di continuo. Con la ricerca di tanti dialoghi, il problema è sorto poi alla luce. Il padre voleva che continuasse a pregare (la Scuola glielo permetteva di andare regolarmente in cortile) e che una volta finita la scuola doveva andare a lavorare. Il ragazzo non voleva più pregare in quella intensità e voleva continuare gli studi. Con tanti dialoghi la scuola è stata capace a trovare una base con il padre. Lui continua a pregare come vuole il padre in cambio il ragazzo va in secondarie e se bastano i voti poi in ginnasio.
> 
> ...


quelli che partono per arruolarsi nello Stato Islamico sono tutti ragazzi di seconda se non terza generazione di migranti.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quelli che partono per arruolarsi nello Stato Islamico sono tutti ragazzi di seconda se non terza generazione di migranti.



Ciao

è quello che sto dicendo. Il pericolo sta nella seconda generazione.
Con QUALSIASI cultura. È una generazione che si può spaccare interiormente in due ... 
Ha bisogno di sentire la terra sotto i piedi ... di colmare il vuoto dentro ... 
Questo viene ben sfruttato ...  lo sanno molto bene ...

Quando ti viene a mancare il sentire profondo di appartenenza con tutte le tue "angolature", 
ti perdi, e vai da chi ti promette di darti ciò ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> che tristezza....ma purtroppo andrà cosi


Non è dato sapere come andrà.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che sto dicendo. Il pericolo sta nella seconda generazione.
> Con QUALSIASI cultura. È una generazione che si può spaccare interiormente in due ...
> ...


allora, la prima generazione non si integra, la seconda sente il vuoto dentro, la terza, pure...:singleeye:
seguendo questi ragionamenti mi pare che ci sia ben poco da proporre


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che sto dicendo. Il pericolo sta nella seconda generazione.
> Con QUALSIASI cultura. È una generazione che si può spaccare interiormente in due ...
> ...


:up:
La seconda generazione ha visto solo l'Italia ma non viene considerata italiana da noi.
E' una nostra discriminazione che crea una generazione apolide.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora, la prima generazione non si integra, la seconda sente il vuoto dentro, la terza, pure...:singleeye:
> seguendo questi ragionamenti mi pare che ci sia ben poco da proporre



Ciao

Questo è il percorso che molti hanno fatto. Purtroppo. La terza, invece, va benissimo ... 
Solo nel corso degli anni si è notato che i tempi posso essere accelerati se avviene l'incontro. La seconda generazione di oggi, ha un percorso molto più facile sotto certi versi, perché già entra a far parte di una società con più culture e trova più facilmente una certa accoglienza. Almeno tra di loro ... 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Questo è il percorso che molti hanno fatto. Purtroppo. La terza, invece, va benissimo ...
> Solo nel corso degli anni si è notato che i tempi posso essere accelerati se avviene l'incontro. La seconda generazione di oggi, ha un percorso molto più facile sotto certi versi, perché già entra a far parte di una società con più culture e trova più facilmente una certa accoglienza. Almeno tra di loro ...
> ...



e come mai allora si è inasprita l'oppressione contro le donne?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

La globalizzazione ha creato squilibri economici in tanti paesi nel mondo.
Imporre l'adeguamento all'economia dei paesi forti a paesi che non lo sono, che sopravvivono da anni con equilibri diversi non può che causare instabilità.
L'aumento dei prezzi rende incapaci le popolazioni locali di sopravvivere economicamente. E il nostro raddoppio dei prezzi con l'avvento dell'euro è solo un ridicolo paragone.
Se fossero aumentati di dieci volte tanto a parità di stipendi, quanti in più di noi sarebbero fuggiti dall'Italia?
http://www.linkiesta.it/egitto-crisi-economia


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> La seconda generazione ha visto solo l'Italia ma non viene considerata italiana da noi.
> E' una nostra discriminazione che crea una generazione apolide.



Ciao

la mia generazione, che è la seconda ... è stata una catastrofe negli anni 80, quando eravamo giovani. 
Sai quanti ho perso? Sai quanti si sono suicidati, o persi nella droga, o sono divenuti delinquenti ... con un male dentro che gli divorava? 

Ad esempio io non ho un sentire di far parte di un qualcosa. Non so cosa significa patria, Heimat. Sono sempre in qualche modo esclusa. Ovunque ... posso avere i passaporti che voglio, per una parte della gente, sono sempre l'altra cosa. A me va bene così. Non mi fa male. Mi sento se mai, una totalità nei frammenti. Ma ci sono dovuta arrivare. E qui mi hanno aiutata ad arrivarci. Un caro vicino di casa ... crucco fino al midollo. Perciò sta nelle nostre mani. 


sienne


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la mia generazione, che è la seconda ... è stata una catastrofe negli anni 80, quando eravamo giovani.
> Sai quanti ho perso? Sai quanti si sono suicidati, o persi nella droga, o sono divenuti delinquenti ... con un male dentro che gli divorava?
> ...



Ho vissuto nelle case popolari, che hanno sempre raccolto tutta l'immigrazione da decenni, e non posso che confermare quanto dici.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2015)

IL problema non sono gli immigrati ma la creazione incontrollata e irresponsabile di nuovi mercati che avviene da decenni, senza valutare le conseguenze, che ora vediamo ricadere su di noi.
E la totale mancanza di politiche di accoglienza, se non di integrazione.
D'altronde da uno stato che attua le stesse politiche di tagli  dell'Egitto, della Grecia etc. non ci si può aspettare nulla.
Siamo ora ancora uno stato che attrae manodopera a basso costo e esporta "cervelli"  (la cui preparazione  ha un costo) verso altri stati.
Facciamo una riflessione su quale sarà il nostro ruolo.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e come mai allora si è inasprita l'oppressione contro le donne?



Ciao

non riesco a capire a cosa ti riferisci esattamente. 


sienne


----------



## tullio (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> Perciò l'unica cosa che resta da fare, senza ripetere certi errori del passato (per non far entrare in crisi la seconda generazione, ad esempio ... quella fa casino se sta male e conosce il sistema ecc.), è trovare il dialogo al più presto per una base in comune da condividere.
> sienne


Vorrei precisare che non ho nessuna soluzione al problema e che non ho suggerimenti, pertanto, da offrire.
Quello che noto è che a fronte di questo problema enorme, un trasferimento di persone in tempi brevi con numeri da un milione a salire, non viene cercata una soluzione politica. In realtà il problema non è nemmeno prospettato in termini politici, ed è questo che mi preoccupa.
La questione viene affrontata sul piano morale, un piano che non ammette scelte ("non possiamo permettere che tanta gente soffra": no, non possiamo, certo. Se un gommone affonda la sola scelta è correre a salvare tutti), e in seconda battuta sul piano tecnico: come li andiamo a salvare? chi mette le navi? dove sistemiamo i centri di accoglienza? chi paga? 
Ora, questi due livelli sono certo imortanti ma fermarci qui ci impedisce di vedere il problema nei suoi termini sociali e, dunque, politici. Far finta che la questione politica sia quella di dove dislocare i profughi, di raccogliere i soldi per accoglierli, spingere l'Ungheria ad essere più morbida, significa far finta che tutto si riduca a un problema tecnico. Non è così.
Berluscono che si spaventa per il pericolo comunista dopo che il comunismo è morto da decenni è comico. Ma Berluscono che ottiene, con questo slogan, qualche milione di voti è un problema politico. Ora, sta crescendo una forte avversione, favorita dalla crisi economica. Piaccia o no, questa avversione popolare esiste. Non posssiamo  semplicemente alzare le spalle e cavarcela dicendo che sono insensibili o reazionari o paurosi vittime della propaganda della Lega. Occorre affrontare la questione. Ancora: questi profughi sono un costo enorme che sottrae risorse, poche o tante che siano. Si può scegliere di pagare questo costo, una scelta legittima. Ma è una scelta che non è mai stata presa, camuffata dietro la questione morale dell'accoglienza. Ancora un'altra volta. Questi profughi costituiranno un problema di integrazione, stante la forte differenza culturale, per cui un conto è accoglerne 100, un conto è accoglierne 100 mila, un altro ancora accoglerne un milione. Questo problema di integrazione andrà affrontato. Ma nessuno lo affronta, lasciando supporre che si risolverà da sè nel multiculturalismo. Essendo stato, in passato, un sostenitore del multuculturalismo, di per sè la cosa potrei anche accettarla. Ma davvero possiamo immaginare che si risolverà senza conflitti, considerando la crescita cui alludevo dell'avversione popolare?
Dobbiamo dialogare, dice Sienne. Dialogare? Sono cose che si risolvono a parole? 
Dovremmo garantire posti di lavoro, case e assistenza. Cose che costano. Chi pagherà?
L'universo politico, e quello dei media, sembrano ridurre la questione al problema, tecnico, di riconoscere i profughi, identificarli, e scegliere poi chi ha diritto, rimandando a casa gli altri. Ma scegliere un disgraziato che scappa dalla guerra in Siria e rimandare un disgraziato che scappa dalla fame in Senegal? E poi come lo rimandiamo, e dove? 
Pugno duro con gli scafisti, altra novità recente. Ma gli scafisti sui gommoni sono essi stessi dei disgraziati, vittime più che carnefici, anche quando abusano del loro potere nel mocrocosmo del gommone. Gli scafisti dei gommoni sono microcriminali assunti per lavori più grandi di loro. Sbatterne in galere un centinaio non cancella che ve ne saranno sempre altri a disposizione. E poi riempiamo davvero le carceri di scafisti? O affonderemo tutti i gommoni catturati sperando che alla fine i gommoni finiscano?
Trasformare le questioni politiche in tecniche, o morali, vuol dire ignorare la dimensione del politico. Un tempo forse si esagerava a dire che tutto è politica, ma ora si esagera a far finta che la politica sia fare o non fare un accordo amministrativo tra responsabili europei. 
Lo ripeto: non ho una soluzione. E forse sono anche contento di non dover essere io a trovarla. Ma mi sento ingannato da una classe politica e dai media che, spero solo per ignoranza, fanno finta di vedere che il problema politico e sociale non esiste.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è quello che sto dicendo. Il pericolo sta nella seconda generazione.
> Con QUALSIASI cultura. È una generazione che si può spaccare interiormente in due ...
> ...


appunto.  e tra il pensiero forte islamico e il nulla europeo è normale che vinca il primo.   a dimostrazione che non c'è stata nessuna integrazione nè alcuna reale volontà d'integrarsi da parte degli islamici.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.  e tra il pensiero forte islamico e il nulla europeo è normale che vinca il primo.   a dimostrazione che non c'è stata nessuna integrazione nè alcuna reale volontà d'integrarsi da parte degli islamici.



Ciao

ma tu passi sopra con la spada facendo rotolare tutti i capi. 
Ci sei mai stato nei loro centri culturali? Hai mai sostenuto uno dei loro progetti? Ti sei mai incuriosito, di cosa facciano i giovani della seconda generazione? ... C'è una bella fetta, che è culturalmente attiva e cerca di promuovere la propria cultura verso persone un po' incredule come te    ... con film amatoriali, con musica, con quadri, feste ecc. su questo versante si è fatto molto. Proprio per facilitare l'incontro. Poi, c'è anche altro. Come sempre. Certo. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare che non ho nessuna soluzione al problema e che non ho suggerimenti, pertanto, da offrire.
> Quello che noto è che a fronte di questo problema enorme, un trasferimento di persone in tempi brevi con numeri da un milione a salire, non viene cercata una soluzione politica. In realtà il problema non è nemmeno prospettato in termini politici, ed è questo che mi preoccupa.
> La questione viene affrontata sul piano morale, un piano che non ammette scelte ("non possiamo permettere che tanta gente soffra": no, non possiamo, certo. Se un gommone affonda la sola scelta è correre a salvare tutti), e in seconda battuta sul piano tecnico: come li andiamo a salvare? chi mette le navi? dove sistemiamo i centri di accoglienza? chi paga?
> Ora, questi due livelli sono certo imortanti ma fermarci qui ci impedisce di vedere il problema nei suoi termini sociali e, dunque, politici. Far finta che la questione politica sia quella di dove dislocare i profughi, di raccogliere i soldi per accoglierli, spingere l'Ungheria ad essere più morbida, significa far finta che tutto si riduca a un problema tecnico. Non è così.
> ...


È proprio così. Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu passi sopra con la spada facendo rotolare tutti i capi.
> Ci sei mai stato nei loro centri culturali? Hai mai sostenuto uno dei loro progetti? Ti sei mai incuriosito, di cosa facciano i giovani della seconda generazione? ... C'è una bella fetta, che è culturalmente attiva e cerca di promuovere la propria cultura verso persone un po' incredule come te    ... con film amatoriali, con musica, con quadri, feste ecc. su questo versante si è fatto molto. Proprio per facilitare l'incontro. Poi, c'è anche altro. Come sempre. Certo.
> ...


tu hai mai studiato il loro diritto?  hai mai dovuto confrontarti con loro nella vita reale?   hai presente come vivono davvero?

temo che qui l'unica che vive nel mondo dei sogni sia tu.    la realtà dice che questi di integrarsi non ne hanno voglia.

ed i giovani della seconda e terza generazione infatti si arruolano nella fila dello Stato islamico.

Sienne, scendi dal pero per favore.      prendi almeno in considerazione l'ipotesi che loro rifiutano la cultura europea.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai mai studiato il loro diritto?  hai mai dovuto confrontarti con loro nella vita reale?   hai presente come vivono davvero?
> 
> temo che qui l'unica che vive nel mondo dei sogni sia tu.    la realtà dice che questi di integrarsi non ne hanno voglia.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ora sto lavorando lontano dalla scuola pubblica, sto nel settore privato. 
A scuola vivi in stretto contatto con i figli e genitori. Tutti i giorni. Problemi ce ne sono. Anche con i testimoni di Geova, se è per questo. Ma vanno risolti uno alla volta. E tutta questa non volontà da parte loro non la percepisco. Hanno sicuramente idee molto lontane dalle nostre, e a volte dovevo chiamare un collega maschio per il colloquio ecc. ... ma questa ostilità non la ho incontrata. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora sto lavorando lontano dalla scuola pubblica, sto nel settore privato.
> A scuola vivi in stretto contatto con i figli e genitori. Tutti i giorni. Problemi ce ne sono. Anche con i testimoni di Geova, se è per questo. Ma vanno risolti uno alla volta. E tutta questa non volontà da parte loro non la percepisco. Hanno sicuramente idee molto lontane dalle nostre, e a volte dovevo chiamare un collega maschio per il colloquio ecc. ... ma questa ostilità non la ho incontrata.
> ...


intanto talvolta dovevi chiamare un collega (uomo) per fare un colloquio perchè con te (donna) non parlavano.

questa non ti sembra ostilità?


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto talvolta dovevi chiamare un collega (uomo) per fare un colloquio perchè con te (donna) non parlavano.
> 
> questa non ti sembra ostilità?



Ciao

ci vuole tempo. Veramente. Una volta che colgono che è proprio il collega maschio che mi dà l'ultima parola o decisione, iniziano a vivere direttamente la differenza. Alcuni italiani del sud, non erano poi tanto differenti ... 

Forse, iniziare a smetterla di parlare così tanto di loro, ma di più con loro. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci vuole tempo. Veramente. Una volta che colgono che è proprio il collega maschio che mi dà l'ultima parola o decisione, iniziano a vivere direttamente la differenza. Alcuni italiani del sud, non erano poi tanto differenti ...
> 
> ...


il dialogo prevede una cosa a 2.  se loro non vogliono parlare con noi, non ci sono margini.

l'unico margine è che loro smettano di considerare noi come pervertiti.    ma il vento tira in tutt'altra direzione.

e sarebbe il caso di smetterla di farsi illusioni.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il dialogo prevede una cosa a 2.  se loro non vogliono parlare con noi, non ci sono margini.
> 
> l'unico margine è che loro smettano di considerare noi come pervertiti.    ma il vento tira in tutt'altra direzione.
> 
> e sarebbe il caso di smetterla di farsi illusioni.



Ciao

guarda, se si scatta sempre sull'estremo, non si arriva da nessuna parte. 
È vero. L'estremo di noi è pervertito. È vero. L'estremo di loro è un muro. 
Ma di mezzo c'è tanto altro. E questo non è un illusione. È realtà. 
Se chiudiamo la porta a questa fascia di mezzo, giochiamo direttamente nelle mani degli estremi. 



sienne


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, se si scatta sempre sull'estremo, non si arriva da nessuna parte.
> È vero. L'estremo di noi è pervertito. È vero. L'estremo di loro è un muro.
> ...


ti sei chiesta come mai tutti sti clandestini vogliono per forza andare in Scandinavia o in Germania (qualcuno anche in Francia)?

crederai mica perchè lì sono "aperti e tolleranti", spero.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a capire a cosa ti riferisci esattamente.
> 
> ...


per es. al fatto che fino a qualche anno fa non c'erano donne col burka in Europa, oppure che alla conferenza a Parigi di qualche giorno fa, sul ruolo della donna, parlavano solo uomini, dicendo che la donna può uscire solo col permesso del marito o col marito e altre amenità...che cultura trasmettono in questo modo? 
questo in Europa, invece ovviamente nei loro Paesi è molto peggio, niente scuola, niente patente, lapidazioni etc. etc.

davvero mi stupisco che soprattutto le donne arrivino a difendere l'indifendibile, boh?
c'è un motivo?


----------



## Zod (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> per es. al fatto che fino a qualche anno fa non c'erano donne col burka in Europa, oppure che alla conferenza a Parigi di qualche giorno fa, sul ruolo della donna, parlavano solo uomini, dicendo che la donna può uscire solo col permesso del marito o col marito e altre amenità...che cultura trasmettono in questo modo?
> questo in Europa, invece ovviamente nei loro Paesi è molto peggio, niente scuola, niente patente, lapidazioni etc. etc.
> 
> davvero mi stupisco che soprattutto le donne arrivino a difendere l'indifendibile, boh?
> c'è un motivo?


Ostinarsi a credere che le donne che portano il burka lo facciano contro la loro volontà, mentre quelle che vanno in minigonna e top con inguine depilata seno rifatto ano sbiancato e tacco 15 cm sono libere ed emancipate, non è un punto di vista oggettivo.

L'Indonesia è il più grande paese islamico, non mi sono nemmeno informato, quindi non lo dico sapendo. Dai una occhiata alla condizione femminile in Indonesia e vediamo cosa ne esce.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> per es. al fatto che fino a qualche anno fa non c'erano donne col burka in Europa, oppure che alla conferenza a Parigi di qualche giorno fa, sul ruolo della donna, parlavano solo uomini, dicendo che la donna può uscire solo col permesso del marito o col marito e altre amenità...che cultura trasmettono in questo modo?
> questo in Europa, invece ovviamente nei loro Paesi è molto peggio, niente scuola, niente patente, lapidazioni etc. etc.
> 
> davvero mi stupisco che soprattutto le donne arrivino a difendere l'indifendibile, boh?
> c'è un motivo?




:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti sei chiesta come mai tutti sti clandestini vogliono per forza andare in Scandinavia o in Germania (qualcuno anche in Francia)?
> 
> crederai mica perchè lì sono "aperti e tolleranti", spero.



Ciao

so, dove vuoi arrivare. Ma è un'aspetto anche normale. Lo facevano pure gli italiani, gli spagnoli, i portoghesi ecc. È chiaro che si va dove ci sono conoscenti e già delle comunità. Si vede proprio che non hai idea cosa significa stare lontani da Casa. Comunque, non ti preoccupare, in parte hai ragione. Infatti, la storia lo dimostra come anche alcuni italiani, ad esempio, hanno ben saputo esportare le mafie di Casa. Ma non erano lontanamente tutti mafiosi. E tanti italiani stessi non lo tolleravano. È pericoloso fare di un erba un fascio. Come già detto, giochi nelle mani degli estremi. 


sienne


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ostinarsi a credere che le donne che portano il burka lo facciano contro la loro volontà, mentre quelle che vanno in minigonna e top con inguine depilata seno rifatto ano sbiancato e tacco 15 cm sono libere ed emancipate, non è un punto di vista oggettivo.
> 
> L'Indonesia è il più grande paese islamico, non mi sono nemmeno informato, quindi non lo dico sapendo. Dai una occhiata alla condizione femminile in Indonesia e vediamo cosa ne esce.


ma ci sarà pure qualche musulmana talmente condizionata fin da piccola che non abbia niente in contrario sul burka e scafandri simili (soprattutto se va in giro con un condizionatore portatile sotto la palandrana)...il problema è che non può SCEGLIERE, a meno di andare incontro a gravi conseguenze
il burka non è mica una moda, è un modo per impedire che il corpo delle donne sia oggetto di sguardi maschili 
invece le altre donne si possono vestire come vogliono, come si piacciono, se fa caldo si vestono poco e se fa freddo si intabarrano, se si piacciono come le descrivi tu, io personalmente non ho nulla da dire (e certamente non mi verrebbe in mente di dire che così sono libere e emancipate, piuttosto che probabilmente si piacciono così), come non ho da dire sulle treccioline o le parrucche delle africane, o sui dread, o sui tatuaggi etc. etc.
...e intanto le donne scappate dal califfato hanno buttato via il burka, chissà come mai!
http://www.today.it/mondo/donne-siria-libere-velo-nero-burqa.html
finalmente hanno potuto scegliere e hanno scelto


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> per es. al fatto che fino a qualche anno fa non c'erano donne col burka in Europa, oppure che alla conferenza a Parigi di qualche giorno fa, sul ruolo della donna, parlavano solo uomini, dicendo che la donna può uscire solo col permesso del marito o col marito e altre amenità...che cultura trasmettono in questo modo?
> questo in Europa, invece ovviamente nei loro Paesi è molto peggio, niente scuola, niente patente, lapidazioni etc. etc.
> 
> davvero mi stupisco che soprattutto le donne arrivino a difendere l'indifendibile, boh?
> c'è un motivo?



Ciao

non difendo sicuramente l'oppressione. Ma che scherziamo? Credo proprio di sì.


sienne


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non difendo sicuramente l'oppressione. Ma che scherziamo? Credo proprio di sì.
> 
> ...



e allora cosa? le donne sono oppresse in mille modi...e non oso pensare alla condizione dei gay:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e allora cosa? le donne sono oppresse in mille modi...e non oso pensare alla condizione dei gay:singleeye:



Ciao

La stessa cosa facevano tanti uomini del sud dell'Italia. Non lasciavano fare nulla alle loro donne da sole fuori di casa. Solo lavorare e neanche tutte. Alcune dovevano stare a casa. Guarda mi ricordo molto bene che conseguenze aveva ciò su chi non era così. E tanti non erano così. Me lo ricordo come se fosse oggi per come venivo vista, come venivo commiserata, non capita, non ascoltata ... solo sotto una pioggia di pregiudizi. Proprio perché alcuni uomini parlavano così. Orgogliosi di essere diversi da questa massa di schifezza. Ma per i soldi e il benessere si fa tutto. Si vive anche tra la schifezza. Ma oggi come è? Non è più così, neanche in Italia. Ne sono consapevole che ora le differenze sono più grandi e complesse. E i muri più fitti. Ma il fine dovrebbe essere la libertà di scelta per tutti, uomini e donne. Un pilastro portante di questa società. Non ci si arriva se non impariamo a conoscerci e a costruire un insieme su ciò che ci unisce. I nostri figli vanno a scuola con i loro. È una grandissima opportunità e fortuna. Perché loro non hanno questi pregiudizi così immobili, ma sono più che altro curiosi. Si scambiano. Diventano amici. Raccontano. Se ne fregano. Non lo vedono neanche. Giocano ... e così piano piano si forma un'insieme. Dal nostro piccolo, si può contribuire dal basso. 


sienne


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> La stessa cosa facevano tanti uomini del sud dell'Italia. Non lasciavano fare nulla alle loro donne da sole fuori di casa. Solo lavorare e neanche tutte. Alcune dovevano stare a casa. Guarda mi ricordo molto bene che conseguenze aveva ciò su chi non era così. E tanti non erano così. Me lo ricordo come se fosse oggi per come venivo vista, come venivo commiserata, non capita, non ascoltata ... solo sotto una pioggia di pregiudizi. Proprio perché alcuni uomini parlavano così. Orgogliosi di essere diversi da questa massa di schifezza. Ma per i soldi e il benessere si fa tutto. Si vive anche tra la schifezza. Ma oggi come è? Non è più così, neanche in Italia. Ne sono consapevole che ora le differenze sono più grandi e complesse. E i muri più fitti. Ma il fine dovrebbe essere la libertà di scelta per tutti, uomini e donne. Un pilastro portante di questa società. Non ci si arriva se non impariamo a conoscerci e a costruire un insieme su ciò che ci unisce. I nostri figli vanno a scuola con i loro. È una grandissima opportunità e fortuna. Perché loro non hanno questi pregiudizi così immobili, ma sono più che altro curiosi. Si scambiano. Diventano amici. Raccontano. Se ne fregano. Non lo vedono neanche. Giocano ... e così piano piano si forma un'insieme. Dal nostro piccolo, si può contribuire dal basso.
> 
> ...


contribuire a demolire l'oppressione contro le donne?
allora ammetti che esiste e che non è una "cultura" da difendere in nome della libertà di religione?
nel senso che la libertà di religione va benissimo, SE non va a discriminare donne, gay etc....non deve accadere, punto


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> contribuire a demolire l'oppressione contro le donne?
> allora ammetti che esiste e che non è una "cultura" da difendere in nome della libertà di religione?
> nel senso che la libertà di religione va benissimo, SE non va a discriminare donne, gay etc....non deve accadere, punto



Ciao

perché, ho sostenuto il contrario per caso? Proprio noi, che lo abbiamo vissuto e forse c'è ancora qualche residuo, non lo so, a casa nostra, mi sembra un po' inutile discutere sull'evidenza. Se mai, come superare. 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2015)

Noi invece esportiamo questi emigranti
http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/p...ono-subito-guai-terra-che-ha-scelto-46830.htm


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2015)

Comunque tanto per essere pratici, i sognatori non me ne volgano, o qualcuno si sveglia e propone un bel "piano marshall" riveduto e corretto con pesi e contrappesi, tipo Albania, o me sa che si va a finire nella cacca tutti ... e pure de corsa


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> so, dove vuoi arrivare. Ma è un'aspetto anche normale. Lo facevano pure gli italiani, gli spagnoli, i portoghesi ecc. È chiaro che si va dove ci sono conoscenti e già delle comunità. Si vede proprio che non hai idea cosa significa stare lontani da Casa. Comunque, non ti preoccupare, in parte hai ragione. Infatti, la storia lo dimostra come anche alcuni italiani, ad esempio, hanno ben saputo esportare le mafie di Casa. Ma non erano lontanamente tutti mafiosi. E tanti italiani stessi non lo tolleravano. È pericoloso fare di un erba un fascio. Come già detto, giochi nelle mani degli estremi.
> 
> ...


gli italiani di prima generazione erano così.  gli altri si sono smarcati, in buona parte, e sono diventati americani, argentini, brasiliani,etc....

le seconde e terze generazioni di musulmani si arruolano nello Stato Islamico.    ma se vuoi approfondire anche la storia della "convivenza" tra indù e musulmani in India.

si vede che non hai proprio idea di cosa sia l'Islam.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli italiani di prima generazione erano così.  gli altri si sono smarcati, in buona parte, e sono diventati americani, argentini, brasiliani,etc....
> 
> le seconde e terze generazioni di musulmani si arruolano nello Stato Islamico.    ma se vuoi approfondire anche la storia della "convivenza" tra indù e musulmani in India.
> 
> si vede che non hai proprio idea di cosa sia l'Islam.



Ciao

dipende, come sempre, su cosa poniamo l'attenzione. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende, come sempre, su cosa poniamo l'attenzione.
> 
> ...


l'attenzione va posta sul rifiuto da parte dei musulmani della cultura europea.   e sull'assurdità di accogliere persone che non vogliono essere come noi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'attenzione va posta sul rifiuto da parte dei musulmani della cultura europea.   e sull'assurdità di accogliere persone che non vogliono essere come noi.



straquoto


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché, ho sostenuto il contrario per caso? Proprio noi, che lo abbiamo vissuto e forse c'è ancora qualche residuo, non lo so, a casa nostra, mi sembra un po' inutile discutere sull'evidenza. Se mai, come superare.
> 
> ...


appunto, secondo me si supera ANCHE non accettando che i capi religiosi vadano predicando stili di vita insensati che hanno una pesante influenza sulla vita privata delle persone, anche se quella religione IN TEORIA è meravigliosa, rispettosa di tutti etc., poichè la realtà che tutti vediamo è l'esatto contrario (per non parlare del terrorismo:singleeye

invece, sempre secondo me, se si accettano queste cose in nome della "cultura" e della libertà di religione, il risultato paradossale che si ottiene è quello di avallare le discriminazioni che vediamo, per cui va bene che le donne siano coperte all'inverosimile e sempre accompagnante, senza patente, senza possibilità di studiare etc. etc....invece non va bene per niente, secondo me


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e allora cosa? le donne sono oppresse in mille modi..*.e non oso pensare alla condizione dei gay*:singleeye:


Dove è in vigore la sharia, i più fortunati sono sbattuti in galera. Altrimenti lapidati o impiccati. 
Nel sedicente neo califfato invece l'iSIS ora ha la variante del lancio dall'ultimo piano.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dove è in vigore la sharia, i più fortunati sono sbattuti in galera. Altrimenti lapidati o impiccati.
> Nel sedicente neo califfato invece l'iSIS ora ha la variante del lancio dall'ultimo piano.


anche per es. da Putin non se la passano bene, tuttavia Putin si può criticare, invece se si criticano i musulmani si è razzisti, boh


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *anche per es. da Putin non se la passano bene*, tuttavia Putin si può criticare, invece se si criticano i musulmani si è razzisti, boh


Non li fa buttare dai balconi.


----------



## Zod (25 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> contribuire a demolire l'oppressione contro le donne?
> allora ammetti che esiste e che non è una "cultura" da difendere in nome della libertà di religione?
> nel senso che la libertà di religione va benissimo, SE non va a discriminare donne, gay etc....non deve accadere, punto


Sono assolutamente da combattere tutte le culture che si basano sulla repressione delle libertà individuali.

Però nel caso della religione musulmana mi domando. Come fa una donna che vive in una situazione di repressione, educare e crescere i propri figli nel medesimo contesto? Obbligare le figlie alla mutilazione genitale? Sono davvero represse e vivono questo status di repressione, oppure sono esse stesse promotrici di quel modello culturale che noi da fuori consideriamo repressivo nei loro confronti? Perché sono state educate così e non se ne rendono conto? Ma non potrebbe valere anche per noi allora tale discorso? Siamo assolutamente certi che la donna occidentale sia libera ed emancipata?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo argomento sono inaspettatamente d'accordo con te.
> *È sull'economia che facciamo scintille.*


Sperando che prendiate fuoco e andiate in fumo, prima o poi. I have a dream.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente da combattere tutte le culture che si basano sulla repressione delle libertà individuali.
> 
> Però nel caso della religione musulmana mi domando. Come fa una donna che vive in una situazione di repressione, educare e crescere i propri figli nel medesimo contesto? Obbligare le figlie alla mutilazione genitale? Sono davvero represse e vivono questo status di repressione, oppure sono esse stesse promotrici di quel modello culturale che noi da fuori consideriamo repressivo nei loro confronti? Perché sono state educate così e non se ne rendono conto? Ma non potrebbe valere anche per noi allora tale discorso? Siamo assolutamente certi che la donna occidentale sia libera ed emancipata?



Ciao

è risaputo, che ci sono pure donne che promuovono questa parte della loro tradizione. 
E noi, se fossimo oneste, dovremmo ammettere che c'è chi è molto condizionato ... altro che libertà. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non capiamo, come mondo occidentale e come individui, che contrapporsi accentua le differenze a fa sbiadire le somiglianze non possiamo che aspettarci scontri.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quale sovrastruttura porta tante donne ad abbigliarsi in un certo modo,* accettare di essere amanti senza alcun riconoscimento reale, o ad altri comportamenti per compiacere gli uomini*?
> Il problema è la contrapposizione considerando il nostro percorso storico quello giusto e unico possibile.
> Se paragoniamo altre culture al medioevo nostro stiamo collocandole nel nostro percorso e le valutiamo arretrate di secoli in attesa che arrivino al nostro traguardo.
> Compiamo lo stesso errore che compiono coloro che individualmente ci dicono che loro quella cosa lì la pensavano trent'anni fa e che anche noi la penseremo come loro tra trent'anni.
> Oltretutto è considerare la storia in modo lineare dal peggio al meglio cosa che darebbe i brividi a qualunque storico.


Eh?

Comunque vale sempre il detto "quando voialtri stavate ancora sugli alberi, noi eravamo già froci". Scusa Passante.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'attenzione va posta sul rifiuto da parte dei musulmani della cultura europea.   e sull'assurdità di accogliere persone che non vogliono essere come noi.



Ciao

se ascolti solo quella voce ... è chiaro che non senti il resto. 
Da quel mondo, e questo rende tutto molto difficile, ci sono più posizioni e più voci. 


sienne


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente da combattere tutte le culture che si basano sulla repressione delle libertà individuali.
> 
> Però nel caso della religione musulmana mi domando. Come fa una donna che vive in una situazione di repressione, educare e crescere i propri figli nel medesimo contesto? Obbligare le figlie alla mutilazione genitale? Sono davvero represse e vivono questo status di repressione, oppure sono esse stesse promotrici di quel modello culturale che noi da fuori consideriamo repressivo nei loro confronti? Perché sono state educate così e non se ne rendono conto? Ma non potrebbe valere anche per noi allora tale discorso? Siamo assolutamente certi che la donna occidentale sia libera ed emancipata?


per paura, credo
generalmente gli atti malvagi vengono compiuti per paura, o anche la paura rende inerti

ma cosa intendi in pratica per donna emancipata?


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non li fa buttare dai balconi.



solo perchè in Russia non hanno i balconi, fa freddo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2015)

Il razzismo ideologico è quello che fa inserire tutti in un gruppo e giudicarli individualmente tutti per il comportamento di alcuni, fossero pure la maggioranza.
Questo accade quando si dice "i giovani", "gli uomini", "le donne", "i genitori", "i gay", "i musulmani".
Ci sono donne con cui non ho nulla a che fare, genitori totalmente diversi da me, persone separate che si comportano in altri modi, italiani con cui non ho nulla in comune.
I musulmani sono milioni, anche tra i praticanti esistono enormi differenze,la maggior parte ritiene il burqa un'assurdità, le mutilazioni genitali sono un'eredità di culture precedenti del Corno d'Africa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2015)

N





Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Magari potessi paragonarmi a Papa Francesco!


----------



## Fantastica (26 Settembre 2015)

Quoto sienne e danny ovunque, è il loro atteggiamento che "paga", anche se è rischioso, perché può capitare, quando ci si rende disponibili e si costruiscono ponti invece di muri, di essere fatti fuori. Ma non c'è alternativa, a meno di non mettersi a far fuori tutti, in prospettiva.

Molto anche triste e apprezzabile quello che scrive Tullio sull'assenza di politica. Ne abbiamo disperatamente bisogno, ma purtroppo i politici sono schiavi dei sondaggi, invece di essere promotori di novità, stanno al rimorchio di chi li elegge invece che alla guida, hanno smesso di essere politici. Cominciassimo a guardare in casa nostra invece di accusare una religione altra, probabilmente saremmo attrezzati a dare risposte.


----------



## Zod (27 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> per paura, credo
> generalmente gli atti malvagi vengono compiuti per paura, o anche la paura rende inerti
> 
> ma cosa intendi in pratica per donna emancipata?


Indipendente e padrona di se stessa. 

Quello che è avvenuto sul profilo facebook della neo miss Italia, anche ad opera di altre donne, dovrebbe far riflettere. Si potrebbe quasi similarla ad una pubblica lapidazione,  fortunatamente senza morti, anche se l'idea del suicidio potrebbe averla sfiorata.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se ascolti solo quella voce ... è chiaro che non senti il resto.
> Da quel mondo, e questo rende tutto molto difficile, ci sono più posizioni e più voci.
> ...


no no il coro è unanime.....ed è proprio questo il difficile


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no il coro è unanime.....ed è proprio questo il difficile



Ciao

stai dicendo che, tutte le migliaia di persone islamiche che vivono qui pacificamente da generazioni stanno mentendo?


sienne


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stai dicendo che, tutte le migliaia di persone islamiche che vivono qui pacificamente da generazioni stanno mentendo?
> 
> ...


sì.   e ti sto dicendo che devi anche deciderti.    chè non puoi biasimare i tuoi parenti pugliesi e poi difendere chi propugna idee ancora più stringenti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   e ti sto dicendo che devi anche deciderti.    chè non puoi biasimare i tuoi parenti pugliesi e poi difendere chi propugna idee ancora più stringenti.


Guarda che la paranoia fa vivere male.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   e ti sto dicendo che devi anche deciderti.    chè non puoi biasimare i tuoi parenti pugliesi e poi difendere chi propugna idee ancora più stringenti.



Ciao

cosa c'entra una cosa con l'altra?
Suppongo che non tutti i pugliesi hanno pregiudizi come i miei parenti, verso la diversità. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la paranoia fa vivere male.



Ciao

paranoia? In che senso?

Credo, che sia una forma di pregiudizio che impedisce a distinguere gli esseri umani. 
Per tanti anni ho avuto come un muro mentale verso gli italiani. Li vedevo tutti uguali. 
Solo con l'esperienza, la curiosità, la riflessione ecc. ho iniziato a vedere la grande diversità. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> paranoia? In che senso?
> 
> ...


E come ci vedevi ?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E come ci vedevi ?



Ciao

Male. 
Persone racchiuse nel loro mondo e che si credevano migliori (alcuni di sicuro). Sempre a criticare il diverso e a elogiare la propria cultura ... Figurati, una volta una leccese venne a casa nostra per vedere come vivevamo per decidere se era il caso che sua figlia frequentasse mia sorella. Io ci rimasi male e non capì come mia madre potesse permettere una cosa del genere. Lei mi disse solo, che è gente scema e bisogna avere pazienza. Certe esperienze (ne ho tante), non danno proprio un bel quadro. Ma piano piano ... ho incontrato anche italiani diversi. È stato un bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Male.
> Persone racchiuse nel loro mondo e che si credevano migliori (alcuni di sicuro). Sempre a criticare il diverso e a elogiare la propria cultura ... Figurati, una volta una leccese venne a casa nostra per vedere come vivevamo per decidere se era il caso che sua figlia frequentasse mia sorella. Io ci rimasi male e non capì come mia madre potesse permettere una cosa del genere. Lei mi disse solo, *che è gente scema e bisogna avere pazienza*. Certe esperienze (ne ho tante), non danno proprio un bel quadro. Ma piano piano ... ho incontrato anche italiani diversi. È stato un bene ...
> ...


Forte tua madre  Si in effetti le esperienze personali quando non sono positive rischiamo di legarci a certi giudizi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la paranoia fa vivere male.


vero. ho la paranoia degli incoerenti.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa c'entra una cosa con l'altra?
> Suppongo che non tutti i pugliesi hanno pregiudizi come i miei parenti, verso la diversità.
> ...


no.    

non puoi biasimare i tuoi parenti perchè non ti facevano uscire da sola e poi difendere i musulmani che fanno lo stesso con le loro donne.

se biasimi un comportamento, lo devi fare anche quando non ti ha toccata in prima persona.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.
> 
> non puoi biasimare i tuoi parenti perchè non ti facevano uscire da sola e poi difendere i musulmani che fanno lo stesso con le loro donne.
> 
> se biasimi un comportamento, lo devi fare anche quando non ti ha toccata in prima persona.



Ciao

a mia sorella andava bene, a me no. Il punto sta proprio in questa distinzione, che è prettamente personale. A chi sta bene, bene ... invece a chi no, cerca il confronto e prova a cambiare le cose da dentro. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a mia sorella andava bene, a me no. Il punto sta proprio in questa distinzione, che è prettamente personale. A chi sta bene, bene ... invece a chi no, cerca il confronto e prova a cambiare le cose da dentro.
> 
> ...


poi arriva il punto in cui devi prendere atto che non puoi cambiarle e decidi di tagliare i ponti.    legittimo.

e proprio perchè è legittimo, devi essere conseguente e condannare i medesimi comportamenti tenuti dalle famiglie musulmane.

altrimenti la tua posizione perde di credibilità.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi arriva il punto in cui devi prendere atto che non puoi cambiarle e decidi di tagliare i ponti.    legittimo.
> 
> e proprio perchè è legittimo, devi essere conseguente e condannare i medesimi comportamenti tenuti dalle famiglie musulmane.
> 
> altrimenti la tua posizione perde di credibilità.



Ciao

veramente, non sto capendo cosa mi vuoi dire. 

Un conto è se trovo giusta la loro cultura. Un'altro conto è credere che una coesistenza sia possibile. 
Sono due concetti completamente differenti.


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> veramente, non sto capendo cosa mi vuoi dire.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> veramente, non sto capendo cosa mi vuoi dire.
> 
> ...


se trovi ingiusta la loro cultura, la convivenza è impossibile.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se trovi ingiusta la loro cultura, la convivenza è impossibile.




Ciao

Io parlo della convivenza. Credo che sia possibile ... e lo dimostrano in tanti. Ma capisco, non fanno notizia. 

Mentre per me, per quello che conosco di quella cultura, non mi piace. Riconosco l'oppressione. A volte anche molto forte. Ma tutto quello che non si basa sulla libera scelta personale, non va bene. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Io parlo della convivenza. Credo che sia possibile ... e lo dimostrano in tanti. Ma capisco, non fanno notizia.
> 
> ...


la dimostrazione la fanno coloro che si discostano dai dettami della Umma.    e non fanno notizia perchè l'apostasia è tuttora punita con la pena di morte.

Dottrinalmente l'Islam negli ultimi 40 anni almeno è tornato indietro, su questo c'è poco da obbiettare.

ed invece di orientarsi verso un proprio Rinascimento, sta tornando ad interpretazioni primitive della Sunna.

lo vediamo e lo leggiamo e lo viviamo giorno per giorno.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la dimostrazione la fanno coloro che si discostano dai dettami della Umma.    e non fanno notizia perchè l'apostasia è tuttora punita con la pena di morte.
> 
> Dottrinalmente l'Islam negli ultimi 40 anni almeno è tornato indietro, su questo c'è poco da obbiettare.
> 
> ...



Ciao

È vero che ci sono i gruppi estremi. E che hanno preso sopravvento in alcuni territori. Ma ci abbiamo messo del nostro per creare il terreno fertile ... basta pensare per come abbiamo fermato l'avvio della democrazia in Iran negli anni 50 ... per dire. 

In Germania il 5% della popolazione è islamica. Vale a dire ca 4 milioni di persone. Quasi la metà ha chiesto la cittadinanza tedesca. Vivono uno vicino all'altro. Ogni tanto c'è qualche scontro, ma più su un livello di insoddisfazione che come retroscena di una cultura islamica. Il lavoro d'integrazione che fanno da ambo le parti è enorme. Ad esempio a München in questi giorni si sono mossi gli islamisti stessi ad aiutare a chi approda, accogliendo tutti ... anche i cristiani perseguitati come i non credenti ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È vero che ci sono i gruppi estremi. E che hanno preso sopravvento in alcuni territori. Ma ci abbiamo messo del nostro per creare il terreno fertile ... basta pensare per come abbiamo fermato l'avvio della democrazia in Iran negli anni 50 ... per dire.
> 
> ...


ne riparliamo quando i musulmani saranno più del 5%.

al momento non conviene loro fare casino.  l'Hartz IV fa gola.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando i musulmani saranno più del 5%.
> 
> al momento non conviene loro fare casino.  l'Hartz IV fa gola.



Ciao

credo, che valga più per la Svizzera. Qui arrivano dall'Afganistan e Eritrea e non hanno scuole. Mentre l'ondata in Germania ha portato anche tanti laureati. A loro fa comodo. Con l'abbassamento degli stipendi anni fa, hanno perso un casino di teste splendide. La Svizzera e altri paesi del Nord, ne sono invasi. 


sienne


----------



## Lucrezia (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi arriva il punto in cui devi prendere atto che non puoi cambiarle e decidi di tagliare i ponti.    legittimo.
> 
> e proprio perchè è legittimo, devi essere conseguente e condannare i medesimi comportamenti tenuti dalle famiglie musulmane.
> 
> altrimenti la tua posizione perde di credibilità.


Ciao, io capisco che tu disapprovi le forme estremiste dell'islam e anche che il dilagare di sistemi politici che lo propugnano ti allarmi . Quello che non capisco è l'applicare in toto una categorizzazione netta a tutti gli appartenenti alla religione. Quando ci sono moltissimi musulmani che all'integralismo si oppongono. Quando si oppongono anche a caro prezzo a quel regime anche nella loro terra. Mi sembra che generalizzare sia ugualmente pericoloso e che possa aggiungere tensioni a quelle già esistenti. Io ho amici musulmani e ho anche frequentato un uomo musulmano, e non ho riscontrato comportamenti irrispettosi o incompatibili con la mia cultura. Considerando anche che non sono esattamente morigerata e che ho avuto più problematiche al riguardo coi miei conoscenti compatrioti. Ripeto che la faccenda è anche percepita come più grave perchè i media battono su questo chiodo ripetutamente da più di dieci anni. Ed è facile che la percezione della situazione sia più difficile da inquadrare. E ripeto che la religione è una bandiera, dietro la quale si celano disagi politici e civili che sono la vera radice del problema. Si trovasse il modo di risolvere quelli, l'estremismo perderebbe militanti, secondo me. Generalmente, storicamente, i sistemi repressivi che si sono affermati velocemente e 'dal nulla' hanno trovato terreno laddove la popolazione si sentiva già schiacciata, senza potere, umiliata, e aveva bisogno di qualcosa di forte che sostenesse e innalzasse in qualche modo. Se non fosse stato l'islam sarebbe stata la religione di pincopallino o il partito politico di zio giovanni. Nei casi recenti è stata questa specifica religione perchè là dove serviva un potere di popolo che accomunasse e desse potere, quello c'era. Nel passato e altrove, sono state altre religioni, altri sistemi politici, altre credenze.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se trovi ingiusta la loro cultura, la convivenza è impossibile.


Questo è vero. Giudicare una cultura ed un'etica ingiusta e discriminatoria, impedisce di fatto qualunque convivenza. Non si può venire a patti col diavolo. 
A prescindere dai musulmani. Si potrebbe applicare a chiunque. Singoli o interi popoli. Valori non condivisi impediscono una convivenza pacifica, ci sarà sempre un profondo attrito.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando i musulmani saranno più del 5%.
> 
> al momento non conviene loro fare casino.  l'Hartz IV fa gola.



Ciao

sono andata a vedere. La Svizzera arriva al 6% (2007) ... e si convive bene. 
L'Italia neanche il 2% ... avete ancora taaaanto tempo ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Giudicare una cultura ed un'etica ingiusta e discriminatoria, impedisce di fatto qualunque convivenza. Non si può venire a patti col diavolo.
> A prescindere dai musulmani. Si potrebbe applicare a chiunque. Singoli o interi popoli. Valori non condivisi impediscono una convivenza pacifica, ci sarà sempre un profondo attrito.



Ciao

se ci si misura a priori con gli estremi, non ci si troverà mai. 
Ci sono tanti musulmani che si dissociano dagli estremi ... 
e si trovano più vicino a noi che all'estremo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se ci si misura a priori con gli estremi, non ci si troverà mai.
> Ci sono tanti musulmani che si dissociano dagli estremi ...
> ...


Non mi riferivo direttamente ai musulmani, ma all'idea espressa da perplesso, che condivido.
Nel particolare, l'islam ha un vizio all'origine. E' una religione guerriera. 
Noi deprechiamo la chiesa cattolica proprio perchè nei secoli si è discostata dal messaggio originale, di pace e amore universale anche e soprattutto verso i propri nemici.
I musulmani, anche i più moderati si rifanno al Corano. Che discende, parola per parola, direttamente da Allah, senza l'intermediazione umana. E' una dettatura. Questo necessariamente inserisce una rigidità sconosciuta a qualunque altra religione sulla terra, favorendo di fatto il fondamentalismo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao, io capisco che tu disapprovi le forme estremiste dell'islam e anche che il dilagare di sistemi politici che lo propugnano ti allarmi . Quello che non capisco è l'applicare in toto una categorizzazione netta a tutti gli appartenenti alla religione. Quando ci sono moltissimi musulmani che all'integralismo si oppongono. Quando si oppongono anche a caro prezzo a quel regime anche nella loro terra. Mi sembra che generalizzare sia ugualmente pericoloso e che possa aggiungere tensioni a quelle già esistenti. Io ho amici musulmani e ho anche frequentato un uomo musulmano, e non ho riscontrato comportamenti irrispettosi o incompatibili con la mia cultura. Considerando anche che non sono esattamente morigerata e che ho avuto più problematiche al riguardo coi miei conoscenti compatrioti. Ripeto che la faccenda è anche percepita come più grave perchè i media battono su questo chiodo ripetutamente da più di dieci anni. Ed è facile che la percezione della situazione sia più difficile da inquadrare. E ripeto che la religione è una bandiera, dietro la quale si celano disagi politici e civili che sono la vera radice del problema. Si trovasse il modo di risolvere quelli, l'estremismo perderebbe militanti, secondo me. Generalmente, storicamente, i sistemi repressivi che si sono affermati velocemente e 'dal nulla' hanno trovato terreno laddove la popolazione si sentiva già schiacciata, senza potere, umiliata, e aveva bisogno di qualcosa di forte che sostenesse e innalzasse in qualche modo. Se non fosse stato l'islam sarebbe stata la religione di pincopallino o il partito politico di zio giovanni. Nei casi recenti è stata questa specifica religione perchè là dove serviva un potere di popolo che accomunasse e desse potere, quello c'era. Nel passato e altrove, sono state altre religioni, altri sistemi politici, altre credenze.


non parlo degli ultimi 10 anni. ma degli ultimi 40.   parlo del fatto che una donna negli anni '60-'70 potesse avere una vita tutto sommato libera anche in paesi come l'Afghanistan,il Pakistan,l'Iran,l'Iraq.

Mentre oggi sappiamo bene come procedono le cose colà.


Parlo di una deriva verso la radicalizzazione della predicazione di moltissimi imam, forse più in Europa che nei paesi musulmani.     e le decine di migliaia di foreign fighters ne sono la prova.

non parlo del caso singolo.   parlo delle problematiche che si hanno quando si forma una Umma di una certa consistenza e che comincia a pretendere moschee a spese della comunità, piscine separate per uomini e donne e tutto quello che ripropone un modello sociale che io avverso.

e che per coerenza dovrebbero avversare tutti coloro che credono nella libertà individuale.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono andata a vedere. La Svizzera arriva al 6% (2007) ... e si convive bene.
> L'Italia neanche il 2% ... avete ancora taaaanto tempo ...
> ...


il 6% del 2007 ad occhio sarà l'8-9% adesso.     ma fino a che sono il 2-5-6% ovvio che stanno zitti e buoni (oddio qui già hanno capito l'andazzo ed alzano la cresta lo stesso)

ne riparliamo quando saranno il 20-30%.     a voi le banlieu parigine paiono proprio non aver insegnato fava.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il 6% del 2007 ad occhio sarà l'8-9% adesso.     ma fino a che sono il 2-5-6% ovvio che stanno zitti e buoni (oddio qui già hanno capito l'andazzo ed alzano la cresta lo stesso)
> 
> ne riparliamo quando saranno il 20-30%.     a voi le banlieu parigine paiono proprio non aver insegnato fava.



Ciao

se singoli episodi le prendiamo come espressione globale,
L'Italia dovrebbe essere recintanta ... 

Tu cosa proponi?


sienne


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se singoli episodi le prendiamo come espressione globale,
> L'Italia dovrebbe essere recintanta ...
> ...


se prendiamo la storia degli ultimi 100 anni, la Germania dovrebbe essere ripassata col napalm almeno 2 volte.
giusto per essere sicuri.


quelli che portano episodi singoli siete voi.   io sto parlando di orientamenti dottrinali,di evoluzioni-involuzioni politiche e di fusioni tra elementi nazisti ed elementi fondamentalisti che emergono dall'azione (ad esempio) dello Stato Islamico.    sto dicendo che i paesi islamici ricchi, quelli del Golfo Persico e l'Arabia per intenderci, invece di favorire un Rinascimento Islamico, stanno foraggiando un ritorno all'Egira.

sto dicendo che se una Tunisia, dopo gli attentati di quest'anno, prende atto che sia il caso di chiudere 80 moschee e di vederci più chiaro nella predicazione di certi Imam, magari è il caso di trarne lezione e di essere molto più attenti a chi si mette in casa.

chè di foreign fighters ne sono partiti e ne partono anche dall'Italia.    e questo flusso non si arresta col Villaggio di Hello Kitty.

e che questa marea di clandestini non è determinata da un evento imprevedibile ed accidentale.  ma dall'incoscienza, imperizia, insipienza, incapacità dei governi francese,inglese e dell'amministrazione Obama nel gestire se non foraggiare apertamente le crisi nel Mediterraneo dal 2011 ad oggi.

questa gente avrebbe voluto poter continuare a vivere nella loro terra, in pace.   io voglio aiutarli a tornare a casa ed a vivere nella loro terra, in pace.

per fare questo, devo iniziare col denunciare una politica folle da parte europea ed americana.   devo prendere atto che il vaso l'ha rotto Obama e la Francia e ora Obama e la Francia lo devono riaggiustare.   mettendoci l'esercito, se necessario.   magari anche scusandosi con Assad e Mubarak.


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ehmmm.... volevo ricordare che l'ISIS lo finanzia Obama, Quatar, Turchia e Arabia Saudita...


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmm.... volevo ricordare che l'ISIS lo finanzia Obama, Quatar, Turchia e Arabia Saudita...


l'ho detto.   quando ho ricordato che i paesi islamici ricchi stanno finanziando il ritorno all'Egira, intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'ho detto.   quando ho ricordato che i paesi islamici ricchi stanno finanziando il ritorno all'Egira, intendevo proprio questo.


Scusa. Mi era sfuggito.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmm.... volevo ricordare che l'ISIS lo finanzia Obama, Quatar, Turchia e Arabia Saudita...


Tutti di nascosto, ovviamente. I sunniti di Al Qaeda invece li addestrano armano e finanziano alla luce del sole... ora gli americani hanno avuto la faccia da culo di denunciare pubblicamente la cosa, accusando Putin di bombardare i fondamentalisti moderati :rotfl:Mi chiedo cosa possano pensare della cosa i parenti delle vittime del nine-eleven.


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tutti di nascosto, ovviamente. I sunniti di Al Qaeda invece li addestrano armano e finanziano alla luce del sole... ora gli americani hanno avuto la faccia da culo di denunciare pubblicamente la cosa, accusando Putin di bombardare i fondamentalisti moderati :rotfl:Mi chiedo cosa possano pensare della cosa i parenti delle vittime del nine-eleven.


Ovviamente e ognuno per interessi suoi... Tutte le porcate si fanno sempre di nascosto...


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tutti di nascosto, ovviamente. I sunniti di Al Qaeda invece li addestrano armano e finanziano alla luce del sole... ora gli americani hanno avuto la faccia da culo di denunciare pubblicamente la cosa, accusando Putin di bombardare i fondamentalisti moderati :rotfl:Mi chiedo cosa possano pensare della cosa i parenti delle vittime del nine-eleven.


non "gli americani"

l'amministrazione Obama.   è lui il protagonista di questo capolavoro, rendiamogliene merito


----------



## Zod (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo direttamente ai musulmani, ma all'idea espressa da perplesso, che condivido.
> Nel particolare, l'islam ha un vizio all'origine. E' una religione guerriera.
> Noi deprechiamo la chiesa cattolica proprio perchè nei secoli si è discostata dal messaggio originale, di pace e amore universale anche e soprattutto verso i propri nemici.
> I musulmani, anche i più moderati si rifanno al Corano. Che discende, parola per parola, direttamente da Allah, senza l'intermediazione umana. E' una dettatura. Questo necessariamente inserisce una rigidità sconosciuta a qualunque altra religione sulla terra, favorendo di fatto il fondamentalismo.


Il messaggio originale della religione cattolica non è necessariamente pace e amore universale. Se è stata usata come pretesto per soggiogare interi popoli e ridurli in schiavitù, probabilmente era quella l'interpretazione utile in quel momento. Se oggi è pace e amore universale è perché abbiamo la pancia piena e stiamo fondamentalmente bene. La religione non è solo l'oppio dei poveri, ma anche il cibo, ed è anche uno strumento di riscatto. I mussulmani vivono male sia a casa loro che a casa nostra, alcuni, non tutti. Ed è per questo che si raggruppano sotto idee estremiste. E se li isoliamo invece di integrarli, rifonderanno ancor più la loro identità religiosa. Anche dargli l'emosina equivale a umiliarli. Vanno invece integrati dando loro una casa ed un lavoro. Anche perché questo era il messaggio originale della chiesa cattolica, o no?


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il messaggio originale della religione cattolica non è necessariamente pace e amore universale. Se è stata usata come pretesto per soggiogare interi popoli e ridurli in schiavitù, probabilmente era quella l'interpretazione utile in quel momento. Se oggi è pace e amore universale è perché abbiamo la pancia piena e stiamo fondamentalmente bene. La religione non è solo l'oppio dei poveri, ma anche il cibo, ed è anche uno strumento di riscatto.* I mussulmani vivono male sia a casa loro* che a casa nostra, alcuni, non tutti. Ed è per questo che si raggruppano sotto idee estremiste. E se li isoliamo invece di integrarli, rifonderanno ancor più la loro identità religiosa. Anche dargli l'emosina equivale a umiliarli. Vanno invece integrati dando loro una casa ed un lavoro. Anche perché questo era il messaggio originale della chiesa cattolica, o no?



e come mai? 
se questa religione è così meravigliosa, dovrebbero vivere felici e contenti, o sbaglio? soprattutto in quei Paesi in cui una cotale meraviglia si traduce in leggi statali, con capi religiosi al governo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Sull'analisi politica concordo.
Mi sembra arbitrario e del tutto assurdo trasferire il tutto ai singoli. Come dire che i lombardi sono uguali a Salvini o qualsiasi altro tipo di estensione a piacere.​


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e come mai?
> se questa religione è così meravigliosa, dovrebbero vivere felici e contenti, o sbaglio? soprattutto in quei Paesi in cui una cotale meraviglia si traduce in leggi statali, con capi religiosi al governo


l hai visto l ultimo vestit che ho messo nell angolo della sposa? quello a tubino? e' bello e ha il punto di vita forte


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e come mai?
> se questa religione è così meravigliosa, dovrebbero vivere felici e contenti, o sbaglio? soprattutto in quei Paesi in cui una cotale meraviglia si traduce in leggi statali, con capi religiosi al governo


Boh, sarà che li bombardiamo due giorni si e uno no? O che fomentiamo guerre e poi gli vendiamo armi in cambio di petrolio e diamanti?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao

bisognerebbe fare distinzione tra religione e cultura. 
Anche noi abbiamo fatto passare tratti di cultura sanguinose in nome di Dio ... 
ma era cultura ... camuffata per legittimare ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *bisognerebbe fare distinzione tra religione e cultura. *
> Anche noi abbiamo fatto passare tratti di cultura sanguinose in nome di Dio ...
> ...


Potrebbero anche coincidere in alcuni casi.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Potrebbero anche coincidere in alcuni casi.



Ciao

se intendi l'islam, non mi sembra per nulla uniforme. Ciò mi fa tanto dubitare che sia La religione. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bisognerebbe fare distinzione tra religione e cultura.
> Anche noi abbiamo fatto passare tratti di cultura sanguinose in nome di Dio ...
> ...


per distinguere tra religione e culture in Europa puoi usare il passato.

per fare lo stesso con l'Islam e le culture delle varie nazioni, puoi usare solo il futuro.   

la differenza non è solo grammaticale.


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che li bombardiamo due giorni si e uno no? O che fomentiamo guerre e poi gli vendiamo armi in cambio di petrolio e diamanti?


capisco, la colpa è sempre degli altri...sarà sicuramente per questo motivo che cresce l'oppressione contro donne e gay!


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> capisco, la colpa è sempre degli altri...sarà sicuramente per questo motivo che cresce l'oppressione contro donne e gay!



??? Ma dove? Nei fondamentalismi? A Roma?

Abbiamo bombardato l'Afghanistan in nome dell'11 settembre, lo abbiamo invaso e abbandonato a se stesso.
Abbiamo bombardato e invaso l'Iraq per togliergli delle armi di distruzioni di massa che nemmeno c'erano, e lo abbiamo abbandonato a se stesso, in balia di continui attentati.
Abbiamo bombardato la Libia e fatto cadere il suo leader Gheddafy, promotore degli stati uniti d'Africa e dell'occidentalizzazione dei diritti di uomini e donne. Poi abbiamo abbandonato la Libia. 
Stiamo fomentando la guerra in Siria con gli USA che sostengono e armano i gruppi anti Assad e la Russia che li bombarda, poi gli americani si incazzano e la NATO bombarda per errore un ospedale.

Ma di che stiamo parlando? Ci stupiamo se scappano in Europa? Ma tornerebbero a casa loro se non ci fossero i danni collaterali dell'economia occidentale.


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> ??? Ma dove? Nei fondamentalismi? A Roma?
> 
> Abbiamo bombardato l'Afghanistan in nome dell'11 settembre, lo abbiamo invaso e abbandonato a se stesso.
> Abbiamo bombardato e invaso l'Iraq per togliergli delle armi di distruzioni di massa che nemmeno c'erano, e lo abbiamo abbandonato a se stesso, in balia di continui attentati.
> ...


ma che vuol dire "abbandonato a se stesso"??
guarda che in questo modo secondo me riveli tuo malgrado una sorta di condiscendenza verso intere popolazioni, manco fossero cani abbandonati in autostrada...
ripeto: ma possibile che la colpa sia SEMPRE degli altri?? se si scannano tra di loro da secoli, la colpa è degli altri?


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire "abbandonato a se stesso"??
> guarda che in questo modo secondo me riveli tuo malgrado:mrgreen: una sorta di condiscendenza verso intere popolazioni, manco fossero cani abbandonati in autostrada...
> ripeto: ma possibile che la colpa sia SEMPRE degli altri?? se si scannano tra di loro da secoli, la colpa è degli altri?


Significa che dopo averne distrutto le strutture politiche ed  economiche, oltre alle infrastrutture vitali, lo hanno lasciato in balia  delle diatribe etniche tra sunniti shiiti e cristiani, a cui vendono  comunque armi in cambio di materie prime. E se provano a fare pace  piazzano una autobomba per allontanare ogni possibile accordo. 
Gli  USA hanno dimostrato di cosa sono capaci quando hanno provato a far  credere che il cormorano nero di petrolio per l'affondamento della Exxon  Valdez, americana, fosse stato provocato dal rovesciamento in mare di  petrolio da parte di Saddam Hussein. Stanno ora emergendo anche  collaborazioni con Al Qaeda contro Assad, quando gli stessi  incredibilmente armati di soli coltellini e sottoposti a controlli  approfonditi all'imbarco, secondo le accuse USA, furono responsabili  dell'11 Settembre e motivo di invasione dell'Afghanistan e la formulazione della teoria degli stati canaglia.

Per non parlare poi di Congo, Somalia, Burundi.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Significa che dopo averne distrutto le strutture politiche ed  economiche, oltre alle infrastrutture vitali, lo hanno lasciato in balia  delle diatribe etniche tra sunniti shiiti e cristiani, a cui vendono  comunque armi in cambio di materie prime. E se provano a fare pace  piazzano una autobomba per allontanare ogni possibile accordo.
> Gli  USA hanno dimostrato di cosa sono capaci quando hanno provato a far  credere che il cormorano nero di petrolio per l'affondamento della Exxon  Valdez, americana, fosse stato provocato dal rovesciamento in mare di  petrolio da parte di Saddam Hussein. Stanno ora emergendo anche  collaborazioni con Al Qaeda contro Assad, quando gli stessi  incredibilmente armati di soli coltellini e sottoposti a controlli  approfonditi all'imbarco, secondo le accuse USA, furono responsabili  dell'11 Settembre e motivo di invasione dell'Afghanistan e la formulazione della teoria degli stati canaglia.
> 
> Per non parlare poi di Congo, Somalia, Burundi.


Ti quoto al 100% negli ultimi tuoi post. Peggio del cormorano però, è stata l'esibizione il 5 febbraio 2003 davanti al Consiglio di Sicurezza delle Nazioni Unite della provetta-arma di distruzione di massa da parte di Colin Powell, portata come PROVA dell'esistenza delle stesse in Iraq. La buffonata più disgustosamente comica di tutta la storia, almeno che io ricordi.


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hoAsM56j3c


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per distinguere tra religione e culture in Europa puoi usare il passato.
> 
> per fare lo stesso con l'Islam e le culture delle varie nazioni, puoi usare solo il futuro.
> 
> la differenza non è solo grammaticale.



Ciao

anche le altre nazioni e religioni hanno un passato ... 

Alla fine si tratta sempre della stessa cosa. C'è sempre un campo grigio, in qualsiasi questione. Si vuole salvare o condannare la maggioranza per questo campo grigio? Cè chi preferisce condannare anche degli innocenti, basta che i colpevoli siano sterminati e c'è chi sceglie di salvare gli innocenti a costo di qualche colpevole. Solo nell'unione si può fare fronte ... visto che la maggioranza dei musulmani vivono, qui, in assoluta pace. 

A quanto pare tu fai parte di coloro che preferisce "condannare" anche degli innocenti ... e ragioni su un piano astratto, e non pratico del quotidiano che incontra il comune mortale. Qui. 


sienne


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Significa che dopo averne distrutto le strutture politiche ed  economiche, oltre alle infrastrutture vitali, lo hanno lasciato in balia  delle diatribe etniche tra sunniti shiiti e cristiani, a cui vendono  comunque armi in cambio di materie prime. E se provano a fare pace  piazzano una autobomba per allontanare ogni possibile accordo.
> Gli  USA hanno dimostrato di cosa sono capaci quando hanno provato a far  credere che il cormorano nero di petrolio per l'affondamento della Exxon  Valdez, americana, fosse stato provocato dal rovesciamento in mare di  petrolio da parte di Saddam Hussein. Stanno ora emergendo anche  collaborazioni con Al Qaeda contro Assad, quando gli stessi  incredibilmente armati di soli coltellini e sottoposti a controlli  approfonditi all'imbarco, secondo le accuse USA, furono responsabili  dell'11 Settembre e motivo di invasione dell'Afghanistan e la formulazione della teoria degli stati canaglia.
> 
> Per non parlare poi di Congo, Somalia, Burundi.


quindi seguendo il tuo ragionamento quelle popolazioni non vanno abbandonate a se stesse ma anzi necessitano di poteri forti, diciamo di dittatori, poichè altrimenti non riescono a convivere pacificamente, in pratica sono un mix tra bambini sperduti e belve feroci? allora la pensi come Putin, mi sa!
boh non saprei, forse sono così immersi a studiare e applicare le meraviglie del Corano, e a intabarrare donne, tanto da ignorare il vecchio slogan romano divide et impera, chissà...ciò non toglie che se la storia non insegna NIENTE, non è che è sempre colpa degli altri:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (4 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi seguendo il tuo ragionamento quelle popolazioni non vanno abbandonate a se stesse ma anzi necessitano di poteri forti, diciamo di dittatori, poichè altrimenti non riescono a convivere pacificamente, in pratica sono un mix tra bambini sperduti e belve feroci? allora la pensi come Putin, mi sa!
> boh non saprei, forse sono così immersi a studiare e applicare le meraviglie del Corano, e a intabarrare donne, tanto da ignorare il vecchio slogan romano divide et impera, chissà...ciò non toglie che se la storia non insegna NIENTE, non è che è sempre colpa degli altri:singleeye:


Visto che è la seconda volta che ironizzi sulle meraviglie del Corano, come se io ne avessi parlato, puoi dirmi dove lo avrei fatto? Per me Corano o Bibbia cambia poco.

Fatta queta premessa, se interferisci in uno stato sovrano bombardandolo, poi uno straccio di responsabilità ce l'hai se involve contro la modernità occidentale. La storia aveva insegnato di farci gli affari nostri, ma sembra proprio che non ci riusciamo e corriamo a portare la nostra democrazia superiore ovunque ci sia petrolio e materie prime utili, lanciando bombe come fossero confetti.


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Visto che è la seconda volta che ironizzi sulle meraviglie del Corano, come se io ne avessi parlato, puoi dirmi dove lo avrei fatto?* Per me Corano o Bibbia cambia poco.*
> 
> Fatta queta premessa, se interferisci in uno stato sovrano bombardandolo, poi uno straccio di responsabilità ce l'hai se involve contro la modernità occidentale. La storia aveva insegnato di farci gli affari nostri, ma sembra proprio che non ci riusciamo e corriamo a portare la nostra democrazia superiore ovunque ci sia petrolio e materie prime utili, lanciando bombe come fossero confetti.


appunto, invece io la penso più o meno come Nobody, anzi aggiungo che non vedo tutti 'sti fantomatici moderati, non si sentono le loro voci alzarsi forti contro gli estremismi e le oppressioni, ma al contrario si hanno notizie di capi religiosi, iman, che incitano all'odio, reclutano etc., un giorno sì e l'altro pure

guarda che ci sono una marea di stati che non sono stati bombardati da nessuno, le cui popolazioni tuttavia sono affetti da secolari odii feroci e insensati...non capisco il senso di negare la storia, boh
allora spiegami come sia possibile che ad es. un continente come l'Australia, in origine colonia penale apparentemente dal tetro destino segnato, abbia invece conquistato una propria dignità e compattezza sociale politica ed economica, persino presa ad esempio positivo sotto certi aspetti
del resto anche in Europa esistevano etnie, anche feroci, di tutti i tipi...tutti estinti...ogni tanto barcolliamo un po' ma il concetto che sia necessario giungere a regole condivise per convivere pacificamente, ANCHE alla faccia delle varie religioni, prevale


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2015)

Come diceva quel tale, la religione è l'ultimo rifugio degli assassini.
L'uomo è uguale a tutte le latitudini. Dovremmo ricordarcelo più spesso. Gli australiani avevano a disposizione la cultura britannica e uno spazio molto ampio in cui prosperare. Vivere al Cairo, per dire, non è mai stato ugualmente confortevole. Sono le condizioni materiali, concrete, di vita, che occupano la mente, non la recita dei versetti della Torah o del Corano. L'Islam è oggi la chiave del riscatto per molti, a ogni latitudine. Ma chi sta bene non va a mettere bombe e a tagliare teste, indipendentemente dal proprio credo. Questo sempre e ad ogni latitudine.
Quindi, far star bene più persone possibile è la chiave per sconfiggere la violenza. Spetta ovviamente a chi sta meno peggio far star bene chi sta peggio. Solo che mi pare molto tardi, sul piano politico internazionale, al di là cioè di quanto ciascuno possa fare nel suo ambito di vita (free con i suoi opeari, io da una cattedra, sienne , ecc.). E la politica sugli immigrati è lì a dimostrarlo. Da anni, non da ieri.


----------



## Zod (4 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto, invece io la penso più o meno come Nobody, anzi aggiungo che non vedo tutti 'sti fantomatici moderati, non si sentono le loro voci alzarsi forti contro gli estremismi e le oppressioni, ma al contrario si hanno notizie di capi religiosi, iman, che incitano all'odio, reclutano etc., un giorno sì e l'altro pure
> 
> guarda che ci sono una marea di stati che non sono stati bombardati da nessuno, le cui popolazioni tuttavia sono affetti da secolari odii feroci e insensati...non capisco il senso di negare la storia, boh
> allora spiegami come sia possibile che ad es. un continente come l'Australia, in origine colonia penale apparentemente dal tetro destino segnato, abbia invece conquistato una propria dignità e compattezza sociale politica ed economica, persino presa ad esempio positivo sotto certi aspetti
> del resto anche in Europa esistevano etnie, anche feroci, di tutti i tipi...tutti estinti...ogni tanto barcolliamo un po' ma il concetto che sia necessario giungere a regole condivise per convivere pacificamente, ANCHE alla faccia delle varie religioni, prevale


In Europa negli ultimi 100 anni abbiamo avuto più di venti milioni di morti per guerre. Quanto all'informazione ho scritto più sopra di come sia palesemente controllata. I soldati di Al Qaeda e dell'ISIS sono mercenari pagati per combattere. La religione non c'entra un tubo, è una scusa alla pari di quelle che si inventa ogni tanto l'Occidente per bombardare degli Stati sovrani (vedi Iraq e Libia).


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche le altre nazioni e religioni hanno un passato ...
> 
> ...


qui l'unica che non accetta nemmeno lontamente l'idea che siano i musulmani a non accettare noi, sei tu.

il comune mortale tu non lo conosci, Sienne.  conosci solo il tuo Villaggio di Hello Kitty.   ed è su questa illusione che stiamo affondando.

non conosci ad esempio la realtà che si vive nelle procure e nei tribunali, quando ci sono di mezzo i clandestini

non conosci la realtà dei clandestini, lasciati allo sbando ed alla mercè delle organizzazione criminali, che li reclutano.

non conosci la realtà di queste cooperative che in realtà sono ricettatori dei trafficanti di schiavi moderni.

non conosci come queste persone vivono, come si rapportano nel reale con le altre persone.

non conosci il loro stupore nel vedere come ci mettiamo sotto i piedi le nostre tradizioni e la nostra storia.  e questo davvero per loro è inconcepibile.   

in fondo,è lo stesso principio per cui esiste il divorzio.   per quanto ci si possa sforzare in buona fede, esistono delle situazioni in cui l'unica soluzione è darci un taglio.       e la convivenza tra musulmani e noi può essere pacifica solo se nel mondo musulmano nasce un proprio originale Rinascimento.

ma se tutta l'offerta che possiamo presentare è sta melassa buonista fatta di sistemi assistenziali in cui è più conveniente fare il disoccupato che lavorare, allora non possiamo stupirci se decine di migliaia di ragazze e ragazzi partono per la Siria ed altri posti per combatterci.

Perchè ai loro occhi noi siamo il male.  e lo siamo perchè siamo il Nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Per me, Zod non ti ha dato del mafioso, ma ha usato un paradosso ovvero rispondere con i luoghi comuni negativi verso gli italiani per fare risaltare che anche tu generalizzavi.
L'ha fatto male, ma non era una offesa.

Certamente Sienne o io viviamo di Hallo Kitty però neanche la procura è un osservatorio neutro. Anche gli italiani che finiscono in tribunale non ci rappresentano.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> In Europa negli ultimi 100 anni abbiamo avuto più di venti milioni di morti per guerre. Quanto all'informazione ho scritto più sopra di come sia palesemente controllata. *I soldati di Al Qaeda e dell'ISIS sono mercenari pagati per combattere.* La religione non c'entra un tubo, è una scusa alla pari di quelle che si inventa ogni tanto l'Occidente per bombardare degli Stati sovrani (vedi Iraq e Libia).



Attenzione a non confondere la paga del soldato con l'ingaggio di un mercenario, sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Nobody (5 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Il messaggio originale della religione cattolica non è necessariamente pace e amore universale. *Se è stata usata come pretesto per soggiogare interi popoli e ridurli in schiavitù, probabilmente era quella l'interpretazione utile in quel momento. Se oggi è pace e amore universale è perché abbiamo la pancia piena e stiamo fondamentalmente bene. La religione non è solo l'oppio dei poveri, ma anche il cibo, ed è anche uno strumento di riscatto. I mussulmani vivono male sia a casa loro che a casa nostra, alcuni, non tutti. Ed è per questo che si raggruppano sotto idee estremiste. E se li isoliamo invece di integrarli, rifonderanno ancor più la loro identità religiosa. Anche dargli l'emosina equivale a umiliarli. Vanno invece integrati dando loro una casa ed un lavoro. Anche perché questo era il messaggio originale della chiesa cattolica, o no?


Rileggiti il discorso della montagna. E se non ti basta tutti i passi del Vangelo in cui Gesù esorta al perdono, all'amore verso i nemici e al non giudicare.
Poi puoi pure continuare a negare l'innegabile.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Rileggiti il discorso della montagna. E se non ti basta tutti i passi del Vangelo in cui Gesù esorta al perdono, all'amore verso i nemici e al non giudicare.
> Poi puoi pure continuare a negare l'innegabile.


Hai perfettamente ragione, però credo che si riferisse alla religio come gerarchia umana, al potere temporale.

Se poi parliamo di messaggio originale è evidente che ci sono delle differenze. Uno studioso che durante una conferenza le spiegava, affermava che la differenza basilare sta nel concetto di amore e perdono, completamente mancante nella religio islamica.
Accomunare il messaggio di Cristo a quello del Corano e metterli sullo stesso piano secondo me non è possibile.
Le differenze tra le varie culture religiose, in generale ci sono, poi quello che combinano gli uomini per politica e strategia è un' altra faccenda, ovviamente.


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come diceva quel tale, la religione è l'ultimo rifugio degli assassini.
> L'uomo è uguale a tutte le latitudini. Dovremmo ricordarcelo più spesso. *Gli australiani avevano a disposizione la cultura britannica *e uno spazio molto ampio in cui prosperare. *Vivere al Cairo, per dire, non è mai stato ugualmente confortevole.* Sono le condizioni materiali, concrete, di vita, che occupano la mente, non la recita dei versetti della Torah o del Corano. L'Islam è oggi la chiave del riscatto per molti, a ogni latitudine. Ma chi sta bene non va a mettere bombe e a tagliare teste, indipendentemente dal proprio credo. Questo sempre e ad ogni latitudine.
> Quindi, far star bene più persone possibile è la chiave per sconfiggere la violenza. Spetta ovviamente a chi sta meno peggio far star bene chi sta peggio. Solo che mi pare molto tardi, sul piano politico internazionale, al di là cioè di quanto ciascuno possa fare nel suo ambito di vita (free con i suoi opeari, io da una cattedra, sienne , ecc.). E la politica sugli immigrati è lì a dimostrarlo. Da anni, non da ieri.


infatti la feccia, ma di cultura britannica, in Australia ha prodotto i risultati che vediamo, tra l'altro gli anglicani sono nati essenzialmente per poter divorziare e avere re e capo religioso nella stessa persona, quando la chiesa aveva ancora il potere temporale, con risultati certamente imprevedibili ma secondo me positivi, il tempo ha dato loro ragione, nel senso che una nuova religione poteva coesistere...

sul Cairo secondo me ti sbagli di grosso, quelle zone anticamente sono state la culla della civiltà, poi è arrivato Allah...come fai a dire che la religione non c'entra nulla??


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *In Europa negli ultimi 100 anni abbiamo avuto più di venti milioni di morti per guerre.* Quanto all'informazione ho scritto più sopra di come sia palesemente controllata. I soldati di Al Qaeda e dell'ISIS sono mercenari pagati per combattere. La religione non c'entra un tubo, è una scusa alla pari di quelle che si inventa ogni tanto l'Occidente per bombardare degli Stati sovrani (vedi Iraq e Libia).



e di chi è la colpa, scusa? per caso degli europei?? oppure i nazisti etc. ce li hanno mandati gli alieni??
boh non ci capiremo mai, temo


----------



## Nobody (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione,* però credo che si riferisse alla religio come gerarchia umana, al potere temporale.*
> 
> Se poi parliamo di messaggio originale è evidente che ci sono delle differenze. *Uno studioso che durante una conferenza le spiegava, affermava che la differenza basilare sta nel concetto di amore e perdono, completamente mancante nella religio islamica.*
> Accomunare il messaggio di Cristo a quello del Corano e metterli sullo stesso piano secondo me non è possibile.
> Le differenze tra le varie culture religiose, in generale ci sono, poi quello che combinano gli uomini per politica e strategia è un' altra faccenda, ovviamente.


Ok spleen, però si parlava di messaggio originale. Che la chiesa poi lo abbia completamente tradito nei fatti, è innegabile.

Esatto, è proprio quello che intendevo io. I messaggi originali dei due maestri differiscono completamente. Il Vangelo esorta all'amore per il prossimo (addirittura per i nemici) e al perdono, il Corano proprio per niente.
Poi gli uomini come dici giustamente, se ne fregano e travisano ad arte ogni cosa.
Ma io sono convinto che nonostante tutti gli errori umani, sia fondamentale la differenza da cui si origina una religione.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok spleen, però si parlava di messaggio originale. Che la chiesa poi lo abbia completamente tradito nei fatti, è innegabile.
> 
> Esatto, è proprio quello che intendevo io. I messaggi originali dei due maestri differiscono completamente. Il Vangelo esorta all'amore per il prossimo (addirittura per i nemici) e al perdono, il Corano proprio per niente.
> Poi gli uomini come dici giustamente, se ne fregano e travisano ad arte ogni cosa.
> *Ma io sono convinto che nonostante tutti gli errori umani, sia fondamentale la differenza da cui si origina una religione.*


Anche perchè il messaggio originale si puo recuperre. 

Comunque penso che la religione pur facendo parte del retaggio culturale sia elemento di identificazione, un elemento di identificazione.
Ed è questo che serve alla politica, aggregare verso il nemico.
L' integrazione si muove secondo me su due binari che sono Identità e valori condivisi. Perchè si puo e si deve dialogare, certo, ma è possibile farlo in pratica solo condividendo dei valori.
E questi valori, per noi occidentali sono diventati la divisione tra stato e religione e l' eguaglianza dei cittadini. Saranno in grado gli "altri" di farli propri? 
O continueranno a vedere nell' occidente solo l' economia che calpesta tutto e tutti e l' identità labile che mastica e sputa tutte le altre?
Questo secondo me è il punto.
Altrimenti per parafrasare Churchill: Dovremo scegliere tra una pace disonorevole facendo finta di non vedere che viene calpestato quello in cui crediamo oppure la guerra.
Sceglieremo la pace per ignavia e avremo comunque la guerra.


----------



## Nobody (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche perchè il messaggio originale si puo recuperre.
> 
> Comunque penso che la religione pur facendo parte del retaggio culturale sia elemento di identificazione, un elemento di identificazione.
> L' integrazione si muove secondo me su due binari che sono Identità e valori condivisi.* Perchè si puo e si deve dialogare, certo, ma è possibile farlo in pratica solo condividendo dei valori.*
> ...


Esattamente! Churchill, criticabile come essere umano e come statista sotto tanti punti di vista, ebbe mille volte ragione: Hitler gli offrì la pace innumerevoli volte, garantendogli grandi vantaggi e la sopravvivenza dell'impero britannico, se solo gli inglesi gli avessero lasciato le mani libere ad est, contro l'armata rossa. E lui da anticomunista convinto rispose che se Hitler dichiarava guerra al diavolo, beh lui si sarebbe alleato col diavolo.
Perchè il punto è questo: nonostante tutto, aveva molti più valori condivisi col marxismo che col nazionalsocialismo. 
Ci si può integrare solo su una base di valori, un comune denominatore che possa garantire a tutti diritti e doveri uguali.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esattamente! Churchill, criticabile come essere umano e come statista sotto tanti punti di vista, ebbe mille volte ragione: Hitler gli offrì la pace innumerevoli volte, garantendogli grandi vantaggi e la sopravvivenza dell'impero britannico, se solo gli inglesi gli avessero lasciato le mani libere ad est, contro l'armata rossa. E lui da anticomunista convinto rispose che se Hitler dichiarava guerra al diavolo, beh lui si sarebbe alleato col diavolo.
> Perchè il punto è questo: nonostante tutto, aveva molti più valori condivisi col marxismo che col nazionalsocialismo.
> Ci si può integrare solo su una base di valori, un comune denominatore che possa garantire a tutti diritti e doveri uguali.


Sabato a cena fuori ero seduto accanto ad un amico, parlando del più e dl meno ha fatto un paragone interessante:
  IS è pari a nazismo.
  I nazisti: Non avevano opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita. Sterminavano gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Erano militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto era di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro popolo.
  IS:  Non hanno opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita, cementata dall’ integralismo religioso. Sterminerebbero gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Sono militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto è di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro “popolo”.
Ci sto riflettendo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sabato a cena fuori ero seduto accanto ad un amico, parlando del più e dl meno ha fatto un paragone interessante:
> IS è pari a nazismo.
> I nazisti: Non avevano opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita. Sterminavano gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Erano militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto era di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro popolo.
> IS:  Non hanno opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita, cementata dall’ integralismo religioso. Sterminerebbero gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Sono militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto è di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro “popolo”.
> Ci sto riflettendo.


non male  Oddio, più che ebrei sterminano soprattutto musulmani sciiti, però per il resto direi che ci siamo. Se si ossigenassero e ascoltassero Wagner, sarebbero perfetti


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non male  Oddio, più che ebrei sterminano soprattutto musulmani sciiti, però per il resto direi che ci siamo. Se si ossigenassero e ascoltassero Wagner, sarebbero perfetti


Integralisti ossigenati.


----------



## Nobody (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Integralisti ossigenati.


farebbero la loro porca figura


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me, Zod non ti ha dato del mafioso, ma ha usato un paradosso ovvero rispondere con i luoghi comuni negativi verso gli italiani per fare risaltare che anche tu generalizzavi.
> L'ha fatto male, ma non era una offesa.
> 
> Certamente Sienne o io viviamo di Hallo Kitty però neanche la procura è un osservatorio neutro. Anche gli italiani che finiscono in tribunale non ci rappresentano.


non essere sicura che gli italiani che finiscono in tribunale non ti rappresentino.

le opzioni sono talmente tante che ti sorprenderesti ad immedesimarti in più di una storia.


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sabato a cena fuori ero seduto accanto ad un amico, parlando del più e dl meno ha fatto un paragone interessante:
> IS è pari a nazismo.
> I nazisti: Non avevano opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita. Sterminavano gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Erano militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto era di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro popolo.
> IS:  Non hanno opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita, cementata dall’ integralismo religioso. Sterminerebbero gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Sono militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto è di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro “popolo”.
> Ci sto riflettendo.


se vuoi approfondire il discorso delle similitudini tra nazismo e Stato Islamico, ti consiglio di leggere qualcosa relativamente alla Hitlerjugend ed ai campeggi estivi a cui i ragazzi e le ragazze erano tenuti a partecipare.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sabato a cena fuori ero seduto accanto ad un amico, parlando del più e dl meno ha fatto un paragone interessante:
> IS è pari a nazismo.
> I nazisti: Non avevano opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita. Sterminavano gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Erano militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto era di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro popolo.
> IS:  Non hanno opposizione interna, la loro identità socio culturale era ben netta e definita, cementata dall’ integralismo religioso. Sterminerebbero gli ebrei in quanto tali, in quanto ebrei, a prescindere. Sono militarmente aggressivi nei confronti dei loro confinanti, il loro progetto è di ottenere uno spazio vitale territoriale per il loro “popolo”.
> Ci sto riflettendo.


Lo sostiene Umberto Eco, il tuo amico ha copiato


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo sostiene Umberto Eco, il tuo amico ha copiato


Ecco, lo sapevo


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2015)

piano gente.

alle nette similitudini tra nazismo e Stato Islamico ci sono arrivato io per primo,fin da quando si è iniziato a parlarne.    Eco si metta in coda.


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2015)

*Alla faccia del Integrazione*

Erdogan davanti a 15000 turchi in Europa, durante un suo comizio a Strasburgo, ha invitato i turchi immigrati in Europa di sentirsi sempre Turchi,  di mantenere i loro usi e costumi e di non assimilarsi ai paesi che li ospitano... 
http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/10/la-ue-sanziona-putin-invece-integra-erdogan-sottobanco.html


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Erdogan davanti a 15000 turchi in Europa, durante un suo comizio a Strasburgo, ha invitato i turchi immigrati in Europa di sentirsi sempre Turchi,  di mantenere i loro usi e costumi e di non assimilarsi ai paesi che li ospitano...
> http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/10/la-ue-sanziona-putin-invece-integra-erdogan-sottobanco.html


Erdogan ... una ferita sanguinante e purulenta. Un politico infetto, un fascista, per conto mio...E pensare che la Turchia sarebbe potuta essere fino a una decina di anni fa la vera speranza d'Europa... Tristissimo.


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Erdogan ... una ferita sanguinante e purulenta. Un politico infetto, un fascista, per conto mio...E pensare che la Turchia sarebbe potuta essere fino a una decina di anni fa la vera speranza d'Europa... Tristissimo.


Intanto nel cuore del Europa ha fatto un discorso del genere... Andasse un Europeo in Turchia a parlare così...


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Erdogan ... una ferita sanguinante e purulenta. Un politico infetto, un fascista, per conto mio...E pensare che la Turchia sarebbe potuta essere fino a una decina di anni fa la vera speranza d'Europa... Tristissimo.



sì, ma perchè lo votano:unhappy:


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2015)

comunque avete notato anche voi che nessuno dice chiaramente se i russi morti sull'aereo erano turisti di Sharm?:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma perchè lo votano:unhappy:


Immagino che sia perché è innegabile che economicamente la Turchia ha fatto passi da gigante. E poi probabilmente perché, come tanti da quelle parti, soffia sulla fiamma sempre buona per ogni stagione del "nazionalismo". 
Noi occidentali siamo colpiti dai morti nelle manifestazioni, dalla repressione del dissenso, perché abbiamo questa sensibilità. Non è la stessa là, se non per le solite minoranze colte e avvertite. Forse. (La Merkel comunque pare l'abbia appoggiato...)


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma perchè lo votano:unhappy:


Un pò come quando Berlusconi vinceva le elezioni nello sgomento generale. Qualcuno doveva pur votarlo.

La situazione turca è complessa e spesso il voto non rappresenta la reale volontà del popolo ma ciò che la paura ti impone di fare.


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2015)

non ne so molto ma a me piacciono i curdi, che sono gli unici a essere rimasti a combattere l'isis (non lì, ma in Siria, anche perchè i curdi non hanno mai avuto un loro territorio)
forse se non si è curdi o colti, o curdi colti, si vota 'sto elemento, boh


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Beh simpatizzare per i curdi è facile. Minoranza (neppure poi tanto) etnica che subisce soprusi e a cui vengono negati i diritti più esenziali.

Erdogan pesca voti tra i turchi benestanti o che tendono a occidentalizzare la turchia. Erdogan ha le idee chiare in merito bisogna dargliene atto. Mi pare di ricordare che abbia anche studiato economia e in tal senso se solo fosse meno "dittatoriale" nella gestione di determinate emergenze potrebbe essere quello giusto per guidare la turchia totalmente in europa. Ma ci sono i però. Bombardare i curdi non è e non sarà mai la via giusta. Anche perché la venatura curda per la turchia è più importante di quello che sembra.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque avete notato anche voi che nessuno dice chiaramente se i russi morti sull'aereo erano turisti di Sharm?:unhappy:


bomba isis sull'aereo, a quanto pare
fine del turismo anche a Sharm?


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque avete notato anche voi che nessuno dice chiaramente se i russi morti sull'aereo erano turisti di Sharm?:unhappy:


Si che lo erano, hanno pubblicato  pure le foto della vacanza.


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> bomba isis sull'aereo, a quanto pare
> fine del turismo anche a Sharm?


Se dicono gli americani che era una bomba dell'Isis ...... avrei mille dubbi.....


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Se dicono gli americani che era una bomba dell'Isis ...... avrei mille dubbi.....


tuttavia il risultato sul turismo non cambierebbe, temo


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si che lo erano, hanno pubblicato  pure le foto della vacanza.


allora mi è sfuggito, faccio in tempo a leggere quasi solo La Stampa


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia il risultato sul turismo non cambierebbe, temo


 e pensa che proprio oggi easyjet ha annunciato la prossima apertura del volo Malpensa/Sharm....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Se dicono gli americani che era una bomba dell'Isis ...... avrei mille dubbi.....


E chi lo dovrebbe dire, è la loro.


----------



## Ecate (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ne so molto ma a me piacciono i curdi, che sono gli unici a essere rimasti a combattere l'isis (non lì, ma in Siria, anche perchè i curdi non hanno mai avuto un loro territorio)
> forse se non si è curdi o colti, o curdi colti, si vota 'sto elemento, boh


Anche a me
Sento un certo gemellaggio culturale con loro


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora mi è sfuggito, faccio in tempo a leggere quasi solo La Stampa



Capita, il problema e' che la gente sottovaluta i pericoli. Mia figlia per prima che a gennaio scorso ci e' andata ed io non ero tranquilla per niente,  Durante il viaggio da Sharm  a Il Cairo decine e decine di posti di blocco, con militari che salivano sul pullman,quindi puo' sempre succedere qualcosa.

Oggi la notizia di un altro aereo che mesi fa ha scansato per 300 metri un missile.

Meglio andare in Sicilia o al sud della Sardegna in inverno, la temperatura  e' mite, a volte caldo pure gennaio, certo, i prezzi sono molto molto piu alti  purtroppo ed e'  questo che incentiva andare a Sharm.

Ma ne vale la pena?


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi lo dovrebbe dire, è la loro.


Non ci ero arrivato, mi hai fatto venire in mente " I 3 giorni del condor " , vecchio film ( bellissimo ) che narra i crimini commessi da una scheggia ( nucleo ) fuori controllo della Cia....


----------



## sienne (14 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

Solidarietà alla Francia... 


Sienne


----------

